#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-15
<UndiFineD> Boeiend.
<sultan-atwork> echtwaar?
<UndiFineD> sultan-atwork, niks te doen ?
<sultan-atwork> druk bezig
<UndiFineD> k
<sultan-atwork> maar dat is chronisch voor mij... doe altijd meerdere dingen tegelijk, ik weet niet beter ;-)
<sultan-atwork> ben o.a. natty narwhal daily build aan het installeren, gisteren lukte dat nog niet echt...
<UndiFineD> ik zou willen dat mn processor vmś ondersteunde
<UndiFineD> 8 jaar oude xeon
<sultan-atwork> tijd voor een upgrade...
<UndiFineD> ja eigenlijk wel
<UndiFineD> dan word het een clustertje
<sultan-atwork> dat voordeel heb ik als systeembeheerder wel.... heb regelmatig updates en de ouwe kneut is toch weer bruikbaar (is meestal niet zo echt oud natuurlijk daar zorg ik wel voor)
<UndiFineD> ik heb 4 kids, en die hebben onlangs allemaal een pc gehad, dus dat van mij bleef even zitten
<sultan-atwork> ik heb er 2... een woont nog thuis (of eigenlijk weer)...
<sultan-atwork> sinds 2006 zelfs...
<sultan-atwork> maar dat zal niet lang meer duren, hij heeft een nieuwe vriendin, en daar is hij nu meer dan thuis...
<sultan-atwork> mijn dochter woont in R'dam, en werkt natuurlijk ook met ubuntu :-)
<sultan-atwork> zoonlief is spelverslaafd en vind linux maar niks...
<sultan-atwork> hij weet er door zijn studie best veel vanaf, maar blijft toch krampachtig vasthouden aan zijn windhoos
<sultan-atwork> ziet ernaar uit dat natty op dezelfde plek blijft hangen als gisteren in virtualbox
<sultan-atwork> zal het eens in vmware proberen
<UndiFineD> hmm, nee die meiden van mij zijn allemaal net of nog dik in de puberteit
<sultan-atwork> heb net ook nog even 'miro' geïnstalleerd
<sultan-atwork> ik zit nog steeds in de pubertijd...  en ik ben nu 56, dus dat zegt niks :P
<sultan-atwork> heb er met mijn eigen kinderen niet veel problemen mee gehad... was vroeger zelf 10x zo erg....
<sultan-atwork> ze zijn nu 26 en 27
<UndiFineD> ja maar dat scheelt enorm, tov 17, 15, 10 en 9
<sultan-atwork> gaat anders veel te snel hoor...
<UndiFineD> ja net paddestoelen
<sultan-atwork> ga even klooien met 'testdrive', lees net dat die ook goed zou moeten functioneren... is ook een virtual gebakje ;-)
<UndiFineD> ja testdrive doet leuk iso fetchen en dan je favoriete vm opstarten ermee
<sultan-atwork> heb er nog nooit mee gewerkt, wel met virtual box en vmware player/workstation
<UndiFineD> testdrive kan (automatitisch) daily fetchen en opstarten in virtualbox of qemu of iets anders
<sultan-atwork> dat lijkt me wel wat
<UndiFineD> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<sultan-atwork> testdrive is inmiddels geïnstalleerd
<sultan-atwork> ben de 64bits versie van natty aan het ophalen, gaat niet zo snel over een 8Mbit adsllijntje....
<sultan-atwork> thuis heb ik 120/10... dat plakt wat beter...
<sultan-atwork> gelukkig heeft nu niemand er last van... voordeel van snachts werken... :p
<UndiFineD> ik heb ook kabel 120/10
<UndiFineD> maar de router durf ik niet verder op te voeren zonder koeling
<UndiFineD> dus ik haal max 110
<sultan-atwork> bij mij wisselt het nogal... afhankelijk van het tijdstip
<sultan-atwork> thuis heb ik ook nog een 8Mbit adsl.... gebruik ik voor mijn besturings en fileserver thuis
<UndiFineD> wisselen ja, maar of dat aan het tijdstip afhangt weet ik niet
<UndiFineD> natuurlijk rond deze tijd is het rustig in NL
<sultan-atwork> vooral savonds is het wat trager... tot een uur of 10 meestal
<sultan-atwork> 99% is binnen.... dus zal de rest ook wel zo komen...
<sultan-atwork> balen, moet ik toch de 32bit gaan gebruiken...
<sultan-atwork> ben ondertussen ook nog even met gpg bezig....
<UndiFineD> ehm als je 64bit host heb moet je ook 64 bit nodes kunnen gebruiken
<UndiFineD> maar ik had daar ook problemen mee
<UndiFineD> aanvankelijk draaide ik ook 64bit met mn oude xeon
<UndiFineD> maar het bunutu kernel team was zo wijs om hem te demoten naar een i686
<UndiFineD> en dus moest ik herinstalleren op 32bit
<sultan-atwork> ik heb pas een paar weken 64bit op mijn laptop
<Gorash> waa, ik heb eindelijk fglrx voor 10.10 weer draaien
<Gorash> damn wat heerlijk, fotoshop draait eindelijk weer fatsoenlijk in mijn vmware! pfff
<JanC> fglrx uit de repositories?
<winows> halo
<winows> ik heb een vraagje ik wern nu sinds de vorige paasvakantie met ubuntu
<winows> en dit bevalt me heel goed
<winows> meteen windows er af
<winows> en ik heb nu een eige pc (kben 13)
<winows> maar moet op windows terug werken
<winows> hoe kan in linux programas draaien in windows ):
<OerHeks> windows programmaś zou je in Wine kunnen draaien
<winows> weet ik niet dat ik dat doe
<OerHeks> niet alles, kijk daarvoor op de database van wineHW
<winows> uhm wil andersom linuxprogramas in  windows
<winows> moet teug naar brol besturingsysteem ):
<OerHeks> rare vraag, je zegt net dat je windows eraf hebt gegooid
<winows> heb ik gedaan
<winows> en nu moet ik van men moeder terug windows er op voor school
<winows> waar ik niet blij mee ben !!!!!!
<winows> vind ubuntu lekker werken
<winows> op men oud pctje
<OerHeks> dan zou ik luisteren naar moeders
<winows> weet ik maar hoe kan ik dan men linux prgrammas terug gebruiken
<JanC> waarom zou je Windows nodig hebben voor school?
<winows> ja dus ik had 2 powerpoints gemaakt
<winows> dus ik had die getest op een windows 7 met office 2007 het werkt
<winows> op een windows 7 met office 2010 het werkt
<winows> op een xp met 2003 het werkt
<winows> op openoffi mijn ubuntu werkt het
<winows> en dan kom ik op school en ik krijg een vervormde slidshow en de andere is wit
<winows> en dat is office 2007
<winows> daarom moet ik terug windows terwijl ik daar niet graag mee werk
<JanC> lijkt me dat het probleem dus op school is  ;)
<winows> vind ik ook maar ze wil ni luistere
<JanC> wie zegt dat het opgelost zal zijn door windows te gebruiken?
<winows> men moeder wat dus niet waar is
<winows> die kent  echt niets van pcs percies
<OerHeks> je zou Ubuntu in windows kunnen installeren, met Wubi.
<commodoor> er was ooit een project om linux applicaties op windows te draaien, ik had het geprobeerd maar werkte voor geen meter
<JanC> trouwens: gewoon PDF gebruiken voor presentatie is het simpelste
<OerHeks> niet echt geweldig, maar het kan.
<winows> wubi mhh liever niet heb niet zoen goede ervaringen mee
<JanC> PDF werkt normaal overal hetzelfde
<OerHeks> veel open source is ook beschikbaar voor Mac en Windows
<winows> niet alles ik heb een heel handig programmatje en dat is only linux
<winows> heeft men vader voor zijn dood gemaakt
<winows> was net  dag voor zijn dood af
<JanC> winows: je kan natuurlijk altijd een dual boot maken
<winows> daar dacht ik ook aan
<winows> mar heb maar 15 gb hardeschijf
<winows> en natuurlijk externe vzn 500gb
<JanC> winows: mja, daar past volgens mij Windows 7 + Office 2007/2010 niet eens op  ;)
<JanC> op 15 GB
<OerHeks> hi hi
<winows> lijkt me ook
<winows> mar moeder wil niet luisteren
<OerHeks> xp ook niet...
<winows> nee
<winows> stond vroeger 98 of 2000 op
<JanC> OerHeks: XP is geen probleem, Office geen idee
<winows> oud pctje draait geweldig sinds ubuntu
<winows> wel wat extra ram ingestooken ):
<winows> (:
<JanC> winows: mag je presentaties voor school in PDF maken?
<winows> mhhhh
<winows> ik zou niet weeten maar ik vind die van ict beheer lastg
<JanC> gewoon in Impress exporteren naar PDF
<winows> iedereen MOET percies windows hebben en office i hate him
<JanC> als er Adobe Reader op de PCs staat moet dat werken
<winows> ik ken software lijst van buite op die pcs
<winows> waar ik aan kan flash player internet explore office 2007 (en voor meneer ict te peste cmd)
<winows> hahah
<JanC> sowieso, als je PDF's kan bekijken is het opgelost
<winows> zou ik ook denknen ja
<JanC> en lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk dat dat niet kan  ;)
<winows> normaal werkt ppt en pptx toch in office 2007
<winows> of ik ben echt helemaal fout
<winows> dan is hele slideshow vervormt of wit
<winows> en dan zit die van frans te zaagen
<JanC> ja, maar soms zijn er problemen als je breedbeeld vs. normaal scherm hebt en zo  ;)
<winows> dan stuur ik het haar zonder effecten enz
<JanC> en Impress --> PPT is niet perfect
<winows> en dan zaagt ze dat het lelijk iis
<winows> weet ik
<winows> ppt werkt het beste op office bij mij thuis
<JanC> maar Impress --> PDF zou goed moeten zijn
<JanC> anyway, de meeste professionelen die ik ken gebruiken PDF voor presentaties  ;)
<winows> kay zal is probeeren net een 12 op men spreekbeurt ):
<winows> op 50 trouwens
<winows> 1 omdat die powerpoint 2 laatste moment tekst moete wissele van groep maar dag ik moe weg
<JanC> toch niet alleen daarvoor?
<winows> ook voor die tekst dei gewist was
<winows> trouwens 25 punte presentatie
<winows> waar ik overigens op presentatie 0 had
<winows> mar by
<JanC> winows: good luck  ;)
<winows> wy
<winows> by
<tuinaap> 0
<JVB> Ik ben een "rechten" probleem :
<JVB> wanneer ik een pagina open in localhost
<JVB> krijg ik volgende melding :
<JVB> Warning: include(inc/beveiliging.inc.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/index.php on line 7 Warning: include(): Failed opening 'inc/beveiliging.inc.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/index.php on line 7
<JVB> hoe krijg je dit opgelost ?
<JanC> JVB: waar staat die pagina inc/beveiliging.inc.php ?
<JVB> in de map var/www/inc
<JVB> ik heb reeds dit gedaan :
<JVB> sudo -R  $USER:$USER /var/www/
<HurricaneHarry> volgens mij is dat onderdeel van php beveiliging....
<JVB> ja
<JVB> dat klopt
<HurricaneHarry> http://php.net/manual/en/function.set-include-path.php
<JVB> maar waar moet ik die rechten aanpassen ?
<JanC> JVB: ik hoop dat je de juiste $USER gebruikt dan?  ☺
<HurricaneHarry> je hoeft geen rechten aan te passen, php wil gewoon niet includen wat niet in het includepath staat.
<JVB> ja mijn eigen usernaam, toch ?
<JanC> HurricaneHarry: "." staat in het include path
<JanC> JVB: de user waaronder de webserver draait
<JVB> dat is root
<JanC> dan gebruik je niet Ubuntu  ;)
<JanC> 'www-data' normaal
<JVB> toch wel
<HurricaneHarry> misschien dat ./inc/beveiliging.inc.php wel zal werken ?
<JVB> ik log in Ubuntu in onder mijn eigen naam ( admin rechten )
<JVB> en in phpadmin met root
<JanC> JVB: phpmyadmin is de MySQL root user (heeft niks met de systeem-root-user te maken)
<JanC> en de Apache "workers" draaien als www-data
<JanC> dus ook PHP normaal
<JVB> snap hier niets van
<JVB> ik heb indertijd onder 10.04 WAMP geinstalleerd
<JVB> draaide perfect
<JVB> maar na een upgrade naar 10.10 niet meer
<JVB> dit is een "test-pc"
<JVB> als je wil kan je ff kijken want port 5900 staat open
<JVB> phpadmin draait hier perfect
<JVB> maar 127.0.0.1 niet meer
<HurricaneHarry> 127.0.0.1 = localhost, altijd je locale pc.
<JVB> ja klopt
<JVB> hier is mijn ip : 94.225.196.231
<JVB> inloggen met jan en paswoord is loesje
<JVB> de hele wereld mag het weten
<JVB> want dit is een test pc
<HurricaneHarry> << verbindt.
<JVB> kan je niet binnen ?
<HurricaneHarry> zo op eerste gezicht niet.
<JVB> ff kijken
<sultan> Oeps! Google Chrome kan geen verbinding maken met 94.225.196.231
<JanC> JVB: waarom WAMP installeren onder Ubuntu?
<JVB> je kan nu binnen
<JanC> ik dacht dat dat iets voor Windows was?
<JVB> geen WAMP maar ik heb alles appart geinstalleerd
<JVB> LAMP bedoelde ik
<JanC> ;)
<josspyker> dat scheelt nogal,lol
<JVB> ja
<HurricaneHarry> << connected
<HurricaneHarry> je ziet onderaan ook dat hij andere bestanden uit inc/ niet meeneemt.
<JVB> ja
<JVB> dat is nu net het probleem
<HurricaneHarry> ik zou dus denken dat je aan index.php ergens toe moet voegen:
<HurricaneHarry> zoals in example2 op: http://php.net/manual/en/function.set-include-path.php
<HurricaneHarry> $path = '/var/www/inc';    of    './inc';    al naar gelang...
<josspyker> 10.04 alle updates: sytem,preferences,monitors geeft RANDR extension is too old (must be at least 1.2)
<josspyker> wat heb ik nu aan mijn fiets hangen?
<JanC> josspyker: nvidia closed source driver?
<josspyker> JanC, uiteraard
<JanC> josspyker: tja, blame nvidia?  :P
<josspyker> ik word gestoord van al die closed source drivers
 * JanC gebruikt open source radeon drivers, werkt goed
<JanC> en open source intel drivers op andere systemen
<OerHeks> plymouth theme update, joepie
<OerHeks> uname -a
<tompoes> goedeavond
<OerHeks> avondjes tompoes
<tompoes> alles oke
<OerHeks> 100% up and running
<tompoes> weet je toevallig of je voor ubuntu een virusscanner moet installeren en een firewall
<tompoes> oke haha
<OerHeks> virusscanner, nee, firewall kan wel handig zijn, als je direct op de modem hangt.
<tompoes> oke
<OerHeks> firewall is al aanwezig, je hoeft alleen Gufw te installeren, gui voor ufw ubuntu fire wall
<OerHeks> er is een open source scanner, clamAv
<tompoes> oke heb ik gezien
<OerHeks> en er zijn nog meer gratis scanners,. als je denkt dat je die nodig hebt. bitdefender o.a.
<tompoes> nee denk het niet nodig te hebben voor dit systeem
<OerHeks> persoonlijk heb ik er ook geen 1
<OerHeks> ik gebruik joti ofzo, als ik een file niet vertrouw
<OerHeks> 17x virusscanner online
<tompoes> oke
<tompoes> Ik ben echt verslaafd geworden aan dit systeem
<OerHeks> geen gekke dingen doen, zoals chmod 777 over een map ofzo
<tompoes> oke
<tompoes> Wil nooit meer Windows xxx
<OerHeks> open standaard en open source
<tompoes> yep
<Gotiniens> en ubuntu is gewoon lauw jwz
<Gotiniens> ;)
<Gotiniens> niet alleen ubuntu natuurlijk, Linux in het algemeen is gewoon goed
<tompoes> oke maar mij lijk de ubuntu distro het best.
<OerHeks> 1 alle updates via 1 kanaal. dat scheelt enorm veel met opstarten/update controleren
<Gotiniens> definieer het beste :P
<Gotiniens> ubuntu is het beste als je gewoon wil dat het werkt
<OerHeks> 2 met virtualbox probeer je gewoon een andere linux distro uit
<OerHeks> of een servertje, zonder een machine te kopen.
<tompoes> welke virtuele box kan je het beste pakken?
<OerHeks> als je USB apparaten wil gebruiken, de closed versie , niet OSE
<OerHeks> dat mag, particulier.
<tompoes> oke
<tompoes> Wat voor distro heb jij
<OerHeks> ubuntu 64 bit
<tompoes> oke
<tompoes> ik heb de 32 bit op mijn laptop
<OerHeks> er is maar 1 ding wat mijn pc nóg sneller kan maken ...
<OerHeks> een SSD i.p.v. harde schijf
<tompoes> oke
<tompoes> Zullen wel duur zijn denk ik
<OerHeks> ja, 2 euro per Gb :(
<OerHeks> deze hdd minder dan 0,10 euro per gb
<tompoes> kan e dus de hdd mee vervangen als ik het goed begrijpt.
<tompoes> en daar ubuntu op installeren
<tompoes> Verschillende bedrijven hebben inmiddels SSD's voor de consumentenmarkt geïntroduceerd in de standaard HDD formaten (1,8 inch, 2,5 inch en 3,5 inch).
<tompoes> zag dit net staan lijk me wel intressant
<OerHeks> 3,5 inch kom je weinig tegen, dan krijg je een ombouw setje
<tompoes> oke
<OerHeks> er zijn ook ssd pcie kaarten
<tompoes> oke ga hier en daar eens wat info over opzoeken
<tompoes> ga nu slapen zie je wel weer DerHeks
<Gorash> janc, ja die uit repos
<JanC> Gorash: ?
<Gorash> was vraag van vanmorgen over fglrx
<Gorash> janc ;)
<JanC> oh, wat was daar ook weer mee?  ☺
<Gorash> heb eindelijk draaien op dualscreen met fatsoenlijke openGL voor photoshop onder VMWARE
<Gorash> draait als een zonnnetje
<alexander> ik ben nieuw hier
<alexander> en ik heb een paar vrazgen
<alexander> ik zoek bijna alles
<OerHeks> :-)
<alexander> oer :)
<alexander> jij hier?? :d
<alexander> dat is effe geleden
<alexander> ik kan maar geen dvd afspelen
<alexander> het lukt maar niet
<alexander> wat is jou advies?
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu heb je ?
<alexander> 10.10
<alexander> door zuurkool aangeraden :)
<OerHeks> heb je de 3 stappen gedaan, zoals in http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick
<alexander> dus is die goed
<Gorash> ik heb ook 10.10 maar nog nooit een dvd afgespeeld :P
<OerHeks> en dan * niet alle dvdś zullen kunnen worden afgespeeld
<Gorash> VLC zou dat moeten kunnen
<OerHeks> meeste kans heb je met gewoon VLC
<OerHeks> jups
<alexander> vlc doet evenveel als de player
<alexander> niks
<Gorash> vlc werkt altijd hier, ik speel er alle usenet content mee uit
<alexander> totemplayer geeft geen kik
<alexander> vlc player ook niet
<OerHeks> heb je het css uitgevoerd ?
<alexander> ccs??
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick#DVD
<alexander> ken ik niet
<alexander> link doet niks
<OerHeks> rechter muis op de link > ...
<alexander> k
<Gorash> ahh ja, is een goede oer
<Gorash> was ik ff vergeten
<alexander> ik vrees dat de eigenaar niks kent :(
<alexander> ben te dom hiervoor
<alexander> bedoeling was
<alexander> xp kwijt te geraken
<alexander> maar als ik wist dat hier zoveel bij komt kijken..........
<Karwan> valt wel mee, even wennen.
<alexander> dan maai ik liever mijn gras
<Karwan> wat was je probleem?
<alexander> dat ubuntu geen dvd wil afspelen
<alexander> ik pruts hier nu al 36 uur aan
<alexander> zonder resultaat
<Karwan> da's 'n beetje lang
<alexander> idd
<OerHeks> open Syteem > beheer > synaptic
<OerHeks> zoek daar naar ' restricted'
<OerHeks> en installeer ubuntu restricted extra's
<OerHeks> dan heb je alles in 1x
<alexander> k
<alexander> schermafsruk ophalen??
<alexander> en dan doet ie niks meer :s
<alexander> raar
<exalt> bullkrab ja
<alexander> ben ik dan zo een prutser??
<OerHeks> schermafdruk ophalen is niet zo belangrijk
<Karwan> denk 't niet, heb je gedaan wat OerHeks zei?
<alexander> maar ik kan niks downen
<trijntje> alexander, klinkt alsof je naar het softwarecentrum bent gegaan
<alexander> :o
<exalt> ubuntu ontdekken gaat altijd gepaart met een aantal van dit soort schuivers
<alexander> leuk :(
<alexander> ik deed wat oer zei
<alexander> maar ubuntu heeft een dadelijkse downloadlimiek
<alexander> die ik bereikt heb :(µ
<exalt> hahahaah
<exalt> is dat echtwaar?
<alexander> jep
<Karwan> da's mij nooit gelukt.
 * exalt ook niet
<alexander> bij mij alle dagen
<exalt> hoeveel dvd's heb je geprobeert ?
<exalt> te downloaden ?
<alexander> 3000 miljard
<alexander> :s
<alexander> morgen heb ik terug xp
<alexander> en 100 euro kwijt
<alexander> en een trage slak
<Karwan> zonde. gewoon meer in de chat hangen, mensen helpen je graag
<alexander> ok :)
<exalt> alexander:  zit je in nederland ?
<alexander> nee
<exalt> kijk.
<exalt> engeland he ?
<alexander> in belgië
<exalt> ohh :P
<exalt> dan is het duidelijk
<alexander> en om het nog erger te maken in limburg
<alexander> :o
<alexander> oer, we missen jou in help4free
<alexander> en ik vooral :(
<alexander> exalt, mijn naam mag wel engels kliken
<alexander> klnken
<alexander> maar ik ben een patattenvlaming
<alexander> :s
<alexander> grrr telkens komen die addons mee
<alexander> dan niet
<Karwan> welke addons
<alexander> normaal ben ik geduldiger
<alexander> maar na 36 uur te installeren zonder resultaat :(
<shkard> Iemand hier die kan meehlpen met het opzetten van een ubuntu minimal headless machine?
<alexander> als ik een dvd insteek krijg ik : kan bron niet lezen
<alexander> en na 36 uur klooien
<alexander> dan kan het zijn dat je kirrewiet wordt
<Karwan> alexander: als je nu toch niet meer uit de restricted repositories kan downloaded heeft het voor vanavond geen zin
<shkard> alexander: is misschien je cd/dvd speler niet defect?
<alexander> wat moet ik in godsnaam doen om een dvd afte spelen
<trijntje> alexander, voer dit uit in een terminal:
<alexander> mijn dvd speler werkte in xp
<trijntje> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<alexander> huh?
<alexander> wat voor een beest??
<alexander> wat moet ik in godsnaam doen om een dvd afte spelen
<shkard> weet iemand hoe ik GDM via VNC kan laten runnen?
<Karwan> overschrijven in "terminal". Open het programma terminal.
<trijntje> een commando om ondersteuning voor versleutelde dvd's af te spelen
<alexander> goed dat ik mijn windows xp dvd rom nog heb
<trijntje> alexander, ga naar toepassingen -> hulpmiddelen -> terminalvenster
<shkard> ik heb een vps met ubuntu minimal ik zou graag ubuntu desktop orverheen instaleren en dan via VNC gwn naar het login scherm
<shkard> als dat mogelijk is
<alexander> daar zit ik nu in, trijntje :)
<alexander> (teamviewer werkt hier ook)
<OerHeks> shkard, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Karwan> shkard: welke programma's wil je gebruiken, want veel kan ook met "ssh X"
<alexander> terzijde gezegdµ
<trijntje> alexander, kopieer dan de bovenstaande tekst in de terminal en voer je wachtwoord in
<trijntje> je ziet geen sterretjes ofzo als je je wachtwoord invoerd
<shkard> ik wil gwn hele desktop over heen
<alexander> waty moet ik waar invoeren??k
<shkard> ja ik heb all xorg en ubuntu-desktop install gedaan
<Karwan>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Karwan> ^alex, dat hierboven in terminal typen of kopieren
<shkard> alleen nu moet ik elke keer dat ik server start zelf VNCserver aanzetten en dan ook noga na inloggen met vnc via terminal gnome-panel aanzetten
<shkard> omdat gdm niet runt
<alexander> deed ik
<alexander> passwoord wil niet
<OerHeks> startc
<trijntje> alexander, kan je iets preciezer zijn?
<OerHeks> shkard, startx
<shkard> startx werkt niet omdat er geen gfx inzit
<shkard> het is een vps ergens gehost in duitsland
<alexander> password for alexander
<alexander> en daarna kan ik niks typen
<shkard> je typt wel
<trijntje> je kan wel typen, je krijgt alleen geen feedback
<Karwan> jawel, je zie t aleen niet
<alexander> sorry, try againµ
<alexander> dat krijg ik
<trijntje> probeer opnieuw ;)
<shkard> OerHeks: ik kan geen startx uitvoeren
<alexander> gelukt
<alexander> yes!!!
<alexander> thx
<Karwan> dvd ook?
<alexander> 100 eurie uitgespaard
<shkard> omdat er geen display is dus via vncserver :1 -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24 maakt ie een virtual display aan
<trijntje> gefeliciteerd ;)
<shkard> alleen als ik connect via vnc eindig ik met een terminal
<shkard> en moet ik via die terminal gnome-panels aan roepen
<shkard> :/
<alexander> eens een dvd proberen
<alexander> ik hou jullie op de hoogte
<Karwan> graag :-)
<alexander> Er is een fout opgetreden
<alexander> kan niet lezen van bron :'(
<shkard> dvd beschadigd/dvd station defect
<Karwan> probeer eens een andere dvd.
<alexander> ik probeerdev al 20 dvd's
<alexander> morgen
<alexander> xp
<alexander> nieuwe dvd player
<OerHeks> heb je al wel restricted extra's geinstalleerd ?
<alexander> kan niet kapot zijn
<alexander> geen idee
<alexander> morgebn heb ik terug xp
<alexander> pc boer had gelijk
<Karwan> OerHeks: nee, volgensmij bleef hij bij die poging hangen in software center.
<alexander> ubuntu sucks
<trijntje> bedankt alexander, iedereen probeert je te helpen hier
<alexander> sorry
<alexander> maar  na 36 uur klooien :s
<alexander> niet boos zijn
<alexander> wat kan ik nog doen
<trijntje> beter uitleggen wat er fout gaat, ik weet niet wat er misgaat
<alexander> Uitpakken van libdvdcss2 (uit .../dvdcss-wvX8lF/libdvdcss.deb) ...
<alexander> misschien is dat nog niet volledig uitgepakt??
<alexander> hallo?
<trijntje> is dat niet gewoon omdat i nog bezig is?
<alexander> dan wacht ik nog
<alexander> ok :)
<alexander> sorry
<trijntje> pas als je weer kan typen is het commando klaar
<alexander> maar gezien mijn situatie
<alexander> ok
<alexander> ik kan weer typen
<alexander> wat doe ik nu best?
<alexander> een kus op trijntje haar wang geven?? ;)
<trijntje> of een dvd proberen ;)
<alexander> ok
<FOAD> trijntje is een kerel met een snor.
<alexander> :s
<alexander> ojee
<alexander> dvd doet niks
<alexander> ik geef het bop
<alexander> thx anyway
<trijntje> hm bale, sorry dat het niet is gelukt
<alexander> geeft niet
<JanC> krijg je foutmeldingen in dmesg ?
<alexander> andere  dvd doet ook niks
<alexander> in wat?
<alexander> effe cd met muziek proberen
<JanC> dmesg is commando in de shell die kernel-boodschappen toont
<trijntje> alexander, typ dmesg in de terminal en kijk naar de onderste regels ;)
<JanC> als er een hardware/driver probleem is zie je daar soms nuttige info
<alexander> cd doet het wel :)
<alexander> ik deed die terminal weg :s
<alexander> sorry
<JanC> je kan het ook zien in Systeem -> Beheer -> Logboekweergave, denk ik
<alexander> en nu?
<alexander> k
<JanC> staat er iets in de laatste lijnen van dmesg over de cd/dvd drive?
<JanC> read error of whatever?
<alexander> kan niet lezen van de bron
<alexander> leer ik al 36 uur
<JanC> heh, Nederlandstalige meldingen in dmesg?  ;)
<alexander> geen idee
<alexander> gin zin meer
<alexander> goeie nacht
<alexander> maart
<alexander> tot chats
<alexander> ik blijf ubuntu toch houden
<alexander> 100 eurie is veel geld
<trijntje> tot chats alexander ;)
<alexander> hoewel.....w8
<alexander> ik kan toch niet slapen eer dat in orde is :$
<alexander> wat een prutser, hè? ;)
<alexander> ik dus ;)
<alexander> oer?
<OerHeks> wanneer heb je weer GB datalimiet ?
<alexander> heb je mij nog in je messenger?
<OerHeks> ik draai geen microsoft protocollen meer, messenger
<alexander> ik heb normaal 100 gig per maand die verre van op zijn
<alexander> maar  in deze ubuntu zit een dagelijkse datalimiet
<alexander> zal maar gaan slapen
<alexander> tot morgen ;)
<alexander> loeterzzzz
<alexander> met bellen en toeters
<josspyker> hm, ik zie geen sound devices meer
<josspyker> 10.04 geupdate
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<OerHeks> geupdate naar 10.10 o.a.
<OerHeks> lspci -v | less
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-16
<josspyker> OerHeks, alleen 10.04 geupdate en niet naar 10.10
<josspyker> ik gebruik alleen lts versies
<josspyker> ik wil gewoon werken en niet bezig zijn met het OS te fixen
<josspyker> zit ik niet op te wachten
<JanC> :P
<JanC> _geen_ sound devices lijkt me wel gek
<josspyker> het is toch zo
<OerHeks>  cat /proc/asound/cards
<josspyker> daar staat alles keurig vermeld
<JanC> klinkt meer alsof pulseaudio gecrasht is of zo
<josspyker> alleen in system,preferences,sounds ->nada
<josspyker> heb al gereboot, zal het nog eens doen
<JanC> kans is groter dat het werkt na logout/login dan reboot  ;)
<JanC> heb het zelf ook gehad, en had iets met timings te maken vreemd genoeg
<josspyker> ok, zal het proberen, maar dat maakt het probleem nog vreemder
<JanC> een hoop bugs zijn timing-gerelateerd, dus het lijkt alleen vreemd  ;)
<OerHeks> den map ~/.pulse/ verwijderen kan dat helpen ?
<JanC> ja
<JanC> dat helpt vaak zelfs
<josspyker> logout/login is een no go
<josspyker> ff .pulse eraf kiepen
<josspyker> nope, ook niet
<OerHeks> sudo service pulseaudio restart ?
<JanC> pulseaudio is geen system service
<OerHeks> bij alsamixer niets gemuted ?
<OerHeks> FN toets op laptop ?
<JanC> mute kan enkel als er devices zichtbaar zijn  ;)
<josspyker> heel vaag dit, daar dit een box is waar ik niet op loop te klooien, dit is een werk machine en moet het doen
<josspyker> het enige wat ik uitvoer zijn de updates
<OerHeks> welke updates heb je laatst binnengekregen ?
<josspyker> heb er verder niet naar gekeken
<JanC> josspyker: heb je het probleem ook in een gastsessie?
<josspyker> moment
<josspyker> gaat ook niet
<josspyker> ik kijk er morgen wel ff naar, heb er nu genoeg van
<josspyker> in ieder grbal bedankt voor de hulp
<josspyker> geval.lol
<josspyker> ben moe
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> geen va ?
<boywesterhof> hallo, hoe kan ik, computer-analfabeet, ubuntu weer verwijderen. Ubuntu draait naast windows xp.
<jan_> 'hallo woont ook iemand in groningen stad die mij kan helpen met ubuntu
<jan_> hallo woont er ook iemand in de stad groningen die mij kan helpen met sabnzb in linux
<Ligthert> Provincy NH, sorry.
<Ligthert> (schrijf ik dat goed? Nee.. :-\ )
<Michel> goededag, ik heb een probleem met mijn wirreless, ik ben op school gekonwect, het internet doet het 2min en dan heb ik geen indernet meer maar wel goede ontvangst. chipset is boardco,m
<Ligthert> Michel: is het niet een grace-time van je school om je in te loggen op een systeem om jezelf te authentificeren?
<Ligthert> Michel: en wat zeggen je logs en dmesg etc?
<jk> wow 5 spelfouten in 1 zin. respect.
<alexander> moggel :)
<alexander> heb nog een probleem bijgekregen :(
<sultan> je schoonmoeder komt op bezoek ;-)
<alexander> ik kan geen software toevoegen of verwijderen
<alexander> ik heb geen schoonmoeder
<alexander> ben niet getrouwd
<alexander> grapjas :d
<alexander> a prpos schoonmoeder
<alexander> hoe noemt met schoonmoeder in het chinees???
<alexander> tang !!!
<sultan> en een vrouw van een bosjesman?
<sultan> een takkewijf ;-)
<alexander> lol
<sultan> wat voor distro gebruik je?
<alexander> en schoonmoeder die veel met vakantie gaat is trektang
<alexander> µdistro?
<alexander> distro?
<sultan> hoezo kun je geen software toevoegen, wat wil je installeren...
<alexander> ken ik niet
<sultan> distributie dan... ubuntu, kubuntu welke versie etc...
<alexander> ik krijg telkens een foutmelding
<alexander> ubuntu 10.10
<sultan> wat doe je precies waardoor je die foutmelding krijgt.
<alexander> die heb ik
<sultan> en welke foutmelding krijg je
<alexander> w8 ff
<alexander> Er is een onhandelbare fout opgetreden
<alexander> Er lijkt zich een programmeerfout in aptdaemon te bevinden, de software die het mogelijk maakt om software te installeren, te verwijderen, en andere pakketgerelateerde taken uit te voeren. Meld deze fout op http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug, en probeer het opnieuw.
<alexander> deze
<alexander> en aangezien ik 8 jaar windows xp had ken ik niks van ubuntu
<alexander> helaas pindakaas
<sultan> je kunt eens proberen met: sudo apt-get install -f
<sultan> daarmee herstel je eventueel defect geraakte installaties
<alexander> waar moet ik dat ingeven?
<sultan> in een terminal venster is het eenvoudigste...
<sultan> Toepassingen, hulpmiddelen, terminalvenster
<alexander> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sultan> dan geef je in terminal in:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sultan> dpkg zal dan proberen de fouten te herstellen
<alexander> en nu krijg ik niks
<alexander> een pinkende cursor
<sultan> ik weet niet zeker of deze opdracht nog werkt in 10.10.. in versie 10.04 in ieder geval nog wel...
<misnix> geen nieuws is goed nieuws
<misnix> geen foutmelding -> geen probleem
<alexander> en toch blijf ik met die andere foutmelding zitten
<alexander> raar
<alexander> heb die ubuntu nu 48 op mijn pc
<alexander> en ik verlang meer en meer naar windows xp
<alexander> raar, hè?
<sultan> ja heel raar eigenlijk.... maar wel bekend...
<sultan> ikzelf ben al dik 2,5 jaar windowsvrij en ik mis het geen microseconde
<alexander> en windows installeren wil ik niet
<sultan> dat is een eigen keuze
<sultan> mogelijk toch een kwestie van je verdiepen in linux...
<alexander> want weer al die antispyware enzo installeren :s
<sultan> gaat niet binnen 48 uur...
<alexander> maar ik kan geen sofware instaleren of werwijderen
<alexander> een dvd aspelen kan ook niet
<sultan> hoe probeer je software te installeren?
<alexander> via toepassingenhµ
<alexander> :s
<alexander> maar dat lukt nu ook al niet meer
<sultan> ubuntu softwarecentrum?
<alexander> jep
<sultan> wat is het laatste wat je hebt geïnstalleerd?  Mogelijk is daarbij iets niet goed gegaan
<alexander> die computer
<alexander> ubuntu
<sultan> dat heb je niet via softwarecentrum gedaan....
<alexander> ik ga toch terug windows hierrop zetten
<alexander> ben ubuntu zat!!
<sultan> kort lontje...
<sultan> die komt er niet...
<misnix> ieder z'n meug
<sultan> ik ken meer van die knuppels die denken dat ze alles kunnen, maar zich nergens in willen verdiepen...
<sultan> en bij het minste of geringste opgeven...
<Ligthert> Wat mij opvalt is dat het evenveel moeite kost om van scratch Ubuntu een beetje te leren kennen als van scratch windows.
<Ligthert> Maar mensen werken dan al jaren met Windows XP oid en dan voelt alles natuurlijk aan, maar zodra het wat anders is...
<sultan> ze hebben ook nooit iets anders gezien/geleerd... de school is een groot Microsoft indoctrinatie systeem ;-)
<Ligthert> Maar juist alles in een bigger picture zetten doen ze niet: 'want het werkt (niet)'
<sultan> ik heb meer moeite om windows te installeren dan linux
<sultan> voordat je weer alle drivers bij elkaar hebt en alle patches etc. hebt geïnstalleerd ben je een halve dag verder
<Ligthert> Ik werk met tal van OS'en, ik merk het verschil niet echt meer tbh.
<sultan> en dan heb je nog maar een lam systeem
<Ligthert> BRB
<sultan> ik niet, ik ben er vantussen
<Begasus> hallo, ik zit met een vraag, als ik in een script mappen en submappen wil aanmaken wil dit niet lukken (via mkdir -p) als ik deze opdracht gewoon in cli opgeef is dit geen probleem
<Begasus> is dit een bug in de nieuwe versie van ubuntu? (vorig jaar werkte dit script wel)
<Begasus> mkdir -p ./examen/office/{word/{templates,documents},excel,access,logs}
<sultan> in 10.04 werkt het nog... heb momenteel geen 10.10 bij de hand
<sultan> zal even een virtual machine opstarten en proberen....
<Begasus> idd in 10.04 werkte die nog
<sultan> ik ben al meer gekke dingen tegengekomen in 10.10.. o.a. cifs wat niet meer normaal werkt
<sultan> mkdirmc
<sultan> foutje verkeerde venster
<Begasus> np ;)
<sultan> werkt ook in 10.10 gewoon hoor.
<Begasus> gewoon in cli is geen probleem
<Begasus> enkel als ik 'm wil gebruiken in een script
<sultan> zal even een scriptje maken
<sultan> dan gaan de directory's achter de komma de mist in...
<Begasus> idd
<sultan> d.w.z. hij maakt dan een dir aan met de komma's erin...
<Begasus> en accolades
<sultan> en ^C
<sultan> denk dat het een bug is...
<Begasus> dacht ik ook al
<sultan> krijg het zo 123 in een script niet voor elkaar...
<sultan> op naar launchpad...
<Begasus> np thnx voor het testen
<sultan> mc
<sultan> shit weer verkeerde venster ;-)
<sultan> ben zo gewend om mc te gebruiken....
<Begasus> ;)
<Gorash> 10.10 werkt hier ook buggy
<Gorash> firefox crashes, problemen met de grafische driver, sound issues
<Gorash> was ik maar bij 9.04 gebleven pff :P
<Ligthert> http://i.imgur.com/xkvcb.jpg <-- een beetje lage uptime! :D
<alexander> :)
<alexander> ik hoorde de mop van de eeuw
<alexander> een chatvriendin van mij zei : mensen van een hulpchat hebben een andere computer dan wij
<alexander> :d
<alexander> ze bedoelde : die mensen van een hulpchat kennen meer van de computer dan wij :)
<alexander> w8 ff
<alexander> ik zie daar een begasus staan..........
<alexander> is hij die persoon van in pc truble??
<alexander> ik was desperado9525
<alexander> µojeee
<alexander> lol
<alexander> effe een vraag
<alexander> bestaat in ubuntu een probleemoplosser?
<alexander> hallo?
<alexander> (6)
<alexander> een kopje koffie aub.......
<alexander> :d
<alexander> jipiee, ik kan weer software toevoegen :pµ
<alexander> doei
<alexander> :)
<alexander> weer iets gelukt
<alexander> software kan terug geinstalleerd of verwijdert worden
<alexander> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/KEEPING_UP_APPEARANCES_SERIES4 busy
<alexander> en nu?
<alexander> hoe krijg ik dat opgelost??
<alexander> help??
<alexander> wie helpt mij?
<alexander> ubuntu is nieuw voor mij
<alexander> is hier iemand aanwezig??
<alexander> weer een probje opgelost
<alexander> ik sluister nu naar een radio zender
<alexander> via deze pc
<alexander> ik moet nog veel leren
<alexander> van ubuntu
<alexander> ben gelukkig geen desperado meer :d
<josspyker> heb je je medicijnen wel op tijd ingenomen alexander ?
<alexander> welke medicijnen??
<alexander> grinn
<alexander> grapjas :)
<alexander> ik slik maar 1 medicijn
<alexander> en daar word je teut van :)
<alexander> blonde leffe ;)
<alexander> trekt aan josspyker zijn oor
<alexander> :d
<alexander> let op, deze belg spoort niet ........:d
<alexander> ik smeer m weer ;)
<alexander> doei
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<alexander_> yo!!
<alexander_> niemaznd?
<alexander_> :(
<alexander_> jammer
<alexander_> doei
<josspyker> lol, veel geduld heeft hij ook niet
<Ligthert> 72 secs, niet slecht.
<viezerd> mwa, zijn doel is gelukt, dat was 'niemand' spreken
<josspyker> gevalletje adhd denk ik zo
<Ligthert> josspyker: of "OMFG! IK KAN NU GEEN MP3's AFSPELEN"
<josspyker> lol
<Ligthert> Gek genoeg helpt google heel vaak heel goed.
<HurricaneHarry> soms ook niet....
<HurricaneHarry> hoewel, google heeft me in zoverre geholpen met ftape: het is een hoop werk om nog aan de gang te krijgen.
<HurricaneHarry> beter maar dat ik dat ftape vergeet....
<Jeeves_> ftape?
<Jeeves_> Wat is dat oaw? :)
<sultan> zachte waar voor besturen van een tapestreamer
<HurricaneHarry> ik kwam nog een iomega tape 250 drive tegen in de oude doos....
<sultan> heb ik nog onder debian gebruikt jaren geleden, alleen die tapes waren niet echt 100% betrouwbaar...
<HurricaneHarry> sinds 2006 is het al uit de kernel las ik.
<HurricaneHarry> tijd om de drive dan ook maar eens naar de prullenbak te verhuizen...
<sultan> ik heb nog een stuk of 100 van die grotere tapes liggen van 525MB... zelfs nog een paar streamers ervoor... maar echt gebruiken, nee niet meer.
<sultan> wist ook niet dat het al uit de kernel was
<HurricaneHarry> het was ook puur hobby'en, oude p166, 65mb ram.
<sultan> en 40MB harde schijf....
<HurricaneHarry> nee 10G nog wel...
<sultan> zo, dat is wel heavy...
<sultan> mijn eerste eigen schijf was 20MB, dacht toen... die krijg ik nooit vol....
<sultan> paar jaar daarvoor waren ze nog 5MB (30.000 gulden)
<HurricaneHarry> doet toch nog maar mooi webserven met cherokee...
<HurricaneHarry> tja de 10G kwam ook alleen in beeld omdat de 850Mb niet meer wilde starten.
<brentjuh> hey mensen.. hoe maak ik een extern bureaublad? zodat ik ook van af school of werk er op kan?
<brentjuh> iemand een idee of handleiding?
<OerHeks> :-)
<_ubuntu> hoi iemand in de buurt die mij met iets kan helpen?
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<_ubuntu> hm
<_ubuntu> ik zou graag het bootscreen willen weghalen en de messages zien tijdens de startup
<_ubuntu> in 1280 x
<OerHeks> antwoord #2 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505769
<OerHeks> quiet splash naar text veranderen, en update grub draaien
<_ubuntu> hm es efe proberen
<OerHeks> en laatste antwoor is ook intressant #6, leeg laten
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat de GDM dan wel opstart zonder startx uit te voeren.
<_ubuntu> hm
<_ubuntu> kom er achter dat er geen grub is
<_ubuntu> heb ubuntu netbook
<_ubuntu> dies met kdm volgens mij
<OerHeks> welke versie ?
<_ubuntu> 10.10
<OerHeks> 9.10 ?
<_ubuntu> \nee nieuwe
<_ubuntu> kdm.n is de enige map daarin
<HurricaneHarry> het is een grub-optie dus dat zou niet uit moeten maken.
<OerHeks> klopt, moet gewoon aanwezig zijn
<OerHeks> /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> door update te draaien past hij /boot/grub/grub.cfg aan, die je niet mag editten
<_ubuntu> klopt
<_ubuntu> ik kan dat bestand niet editen zonder root
<_ubuntu> is er een manier om met een filemanager super root perms te krijgen
<OerHeks> sudo gebruiken
<OerHeks> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> dit voer je natuurlijk uit in terminal
<_ubuntu> zo slim ben ik nog net:)
<OerHeks> ah oke, als we het goed uitleggen, geef je het goed door.
<_ubuntu> klopt :)
<_ubuntu> hm
<_ubuntu> sudo update-grub werkt niet
<_ubuntu> command not found
<_ubuntu> heb wel gedit
<_ubuntu> is reboot niet genoeg?
<OerHeks> neen, nu is dit niet verwerkt.
<OerHeks> had je gedit afgesloten ?
<_ubuntu> ja
<OerHeks> werkt niet ... je bedoelt je krijgt geen melding ?
<_ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu-N150-N210-N220:~$ sudo uptdate-grub
<_ubuntu> sudo: uptdate-grub: command not found
<OerHeks> ehm zonder :
<OerHeks> sudo update-grub ( t teveel)
<OerHeks> en als het goed gaat, krijg je geen melding :-)
<OerHeks> dan rebootje
<_ubuntu> hm
<_ubuntu> ja gaat efe proberen
<_ubuntu> tot zo
<OerHeks> :-)
<_ubuntu> hm
<_ubuntu> nope werkt niet
<_ubuntu> heb nu wel menu.lst en "" zodat hij wel display manager zou starten
<_ubuntu> maar hij start op met een splash van lubuntu omdat ik extra artwork heb installed
<_ubuntu> is er geen manager voor?
<hiptobecubic> ik weet dat dit is niet de plaats voor dit, maar ik heb een vraag op nederlandse grammatica. pm me anyone?
<hiptobecubic> mijn nederlands is niet zo goed :) maar ik probeerde
<jan__> hallo is er ook iemand in de stad groningen die mij kan helpen met ubuntu sabnzb en externe harde schijf
<HurricaneHarry> ik ben niet in groningen...
<Cugel> Tjibba is in Groningen maar ik betwijfel of hij je kan helpen.
<Alex___> Hoi
<Alex___> =D
<Alex___> _kliko_:
<Alex___> #wine
<Alex___> Ik heb een probleempje met wine
<Alex___> Of eigenlijk met ubuntu denk ik meer
<Alex___> Als ik een applicatie open met wine, dan gebeurt er niks
<Alex___> iemand?
<Alex___> trijntje:
<trijntje> ik ga naar bed, dus je zal het zonder mij moeten doen helaas
<Cugel> Welke applicatie.
<Alex___> Maakt niet uit
<Alex___> Al is het het bijgeleverde kladblok
<HurricaneHarry> misschien heb je dan iets verprutst in de wine instellingen...
<josspyker> installeer virtualbox en windows
<josspyker> is misschien handiger
<OerHeks> op een usbstick ?
<josspyker> huh?
<Alex___> sudo apt-get remove wine
<Alex___> sudo apt-get install wine
<Alex___> leverde niks op
<OerHeks> commandline: winecfg > kijk eens of de dpi goed staat en of alle configs goed staan
<Alex___> virtualbox kan je niet mee gamen
<Alex___> dpi?
<OerHeks> of wine cfg
<OerHeks> zoiets
<Alex___> wat is dat?
<OerHeks> wat denkt u ?
<josspyker> voor games zou ik een aparte win box gebruiken
<Alex___> dat werkt niet
<Alex___> iets met opengl ofzo
<Alex___> is nog niet ondersteunt
<OerHeks> ah
<Alex___> ik heb het al geprobeert
<Alex___> en waarom werkt msn niet op ubuntu?
<HurricaneHarry> omdat msn staat voor MicroSoftNetwork ?
<OerHeks> dat komt omdat microsoft blijft veranderen :-D
<OerHeks> live 2011 sluit xp uit.
<HurricaneHarry> en ze niet vrijgegeven hoe het zit en het idd steeds aan blijven passen.
<OerHeks> dus klachtjes aan Microsoft redmond.
<josspyker> doen ze express,lol
<OerHeks> emesene en pidgin werken wel hoor ik dagenlijks
<josspyker> dat klopt
<Gorash> kan de nieuwe versie niet meer in XP?
<OerHeks> jups
<Gorash> shit moet ik nou echt mijn hele VM gaan omzetten? :/
<Gorash> bah bah bah
<OerHeks> er zal wel ene hack komen ..of work-a-round
<josspyker> hehe
<Gorash> klotems ;)
<OerHeks> of mischien heb je je misdragen, heb je geen mail gehad ?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Wine#Wineconfigureren
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-17
<Marlboro> hey mensen ik had een vraagje en wil t eigenlijk zsm oplossen:S
<Marlboro> ik heb nu ubuntu op me laptop staan maar wil als het kan graag weer naar windows (heb geen wubi)
<Marlboro> zou iemand me alsjeblieft kunnen helpen
<Ligthert> Marlboro: heb je ubuntu _naast_ of _over_ windows geinstalleerd?
<Marlboro> over windows
<Jeeves_> Marlboro: Dan moet je toch gewoon windows opnieuw installeren?
<Marlboro> heb ik gister geprobeerd windows 7 maar omdat de schijf niet ntfs geformatteerd is lukt dat niet
<Jeeves_> Hehe, dan moet je even Microsoft bellen.
<Jeeves_> Om een bug in te schieten over hun installer :)
<Marlboro> een bug in te schieten?
<Marlboro> is er niet een andere manier om hem even te formatteren bijvoorbeeld met ubuntu even vanaf de cd te laten draaien en m zo ntfs te formatteren ofzo
<jk> Marlboro: je kunt gparted installeren, je partities verwijderen, en ze dan mbv de windows 7 setup opnieuw aanmaken
<jk> kan ook in een terminal met cfdisk (staat standaard geinstalleerd)
<Jeeves_> Kan Windows zelf niet zien dat die disk even gewipet moet worden?
<Marlboro> nee ziet ie helaas neit er staat wel formatteren maar kan je niet op klikken
<Marlboro> maarik moet dus gewoon een partitie maken en die ntfs formatteren
<Marlboro> maar ik kan dus via de terminal cfdisk laten lopen en daar een partitie in maken
<jk> yep. Maar volgens mij kan windows 7 wel partities aanmaken op een lege schijf, dus ik zou gewoon alle partities wegmikken
<Ligthert> Marlboro: Als het goed is hoor je bij een windows install aan te kunnen geven dat je een bestaande partitie wil verwijderen (selecteren en dan de knop l oid) om dan een nieuw aan te maken of een partitie met de lege ruimte afaik.
<Marlboro> ja dat is het probleem omdat voor ubuntu die boot nog wat gebruikt en niet ntfs of fat kan die helemaal niks
<Marlboro> boot record ofzo gebruikt ubuntu maar die windows cd kent dat niet eens dus kan t ook neit formatteren
<Ligthert> Zou het niet kunnen zijn dat windows 7 home edition die feature ingebouwd heeft?
<Marlboro> nee heeft die niet
<Ligthert> Well there's your problem. Zoals eerder gesuggereerd zou ik zelf ook met gparted ruimte vrijmaken, een NTFS partitie erop zetten en dan windows 7 een gooi geven.
<Ligthert> Zelf heb ik alleen ooooooit W7 op een netbook gehad, dus het fijne weet ik er ook niet van ben ik bang.
<Ligthert> (heh, de laatste windows server op het werk heb ik verneukt omdat ik de activatie melding irri vond, en heb toen maar de register zitten editen. Windows server + services doet het wel. Maar inloggen is nu gewoon problematisch ^_^ )
<Ligthert> s/verneukt/kapot gemaakt/
<Marlboro> maar goed ik ga het vanmiddag ff proberen als t niet lukt hebik me vertrouwde desktop pc nog haha(A)
<Marlboro> bedankt allemaal;)
<Ligthert> Marlboro: succes!
<Ligthert> Gaat het vaker zo?
<OerHeks> elk OS kent de optie 'gehele disk gebruiken :(
<remmelt> hoi
<Ligthert> hoi
<remmelt> hallo Ligthert, heb jij veel verstand van ubuntu?
<Ligthert> Niet heel veel, maar genoeg voor servers. :-)
<remmelt> ik probeer een windows-programma te installeren met Wine maar dat wil niet zo lukken...
<Ligthert> I see, ik doe zelf voornamelijk de server kant van Ubuntu. Misschien dat iemand anders op het kanaal je kan helpen ermee.
<remmelt> ok
<remmelt> ik wacht wel even :)
<OerHeks> welk programma remmelt ?
<OerHeks> heb je de wineHQ database gechecked ?
<remmelt> Oerheks
<remmelt> het programma heet Unibet (poker)
<OerHeks> in wineHQ vind ik hem wel terug > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6559
<OerHeks> garbage
<OerHeks> op 7.10 liep het nog wel.
<remmelt> garbage?
<OerHeks> jups, dat is de term voor niet te doen, rommel, gaat niet werken.
<OerHeks> grappig, je moet een scherm openhouden tijdens installatie :p
<remmelt> bij mij verschijnt een lege pop-up tijdens installatie
<OerHeks> helaas, ik kan je niet verder helpen
<remmelt> is niet erg, scheelt me waarschijnlijk 10 euro want daarmee wou ik poker spelen...
<OerHeks> meestal vind je in WineHQ bij de applicatie, commentaar en eventueel patches en howtoś, maar bij deze niet
<remmelt> handige site, wist ik niks van
<OerHeks> ik vind het ook geweldig, zo is alle info centraal, en niet versnippert over alle forum en wikipagina;ś
<remmelt> unibet is wel een grote naam in die branche...
<OerHeks> mischien is dit reklame, zal wel op me kop krijgen, maar dit is een lijst met online poker, wat ubuntu zeker kan draaien > http://www.pokerwebsites.net/poker/sites/ubuntu/
<OerHeks> en offline > sudo apt-get install pokerth
<remmelt> haha dankje
<TopGear> hi
<TopGear> hoe kan ik in kubuntu instellen dat trema>e een trema op de e geeft?
<ronnie_vd_c> TopGear: bij toetsenbord instellingen kiezen voor " US internationaal met dode toetsen"
<asfyxia> @Topgear: door je keyboard anders in te stellen in System Settings. Kies USA met dead keys, of USA met Alt dead keys.
<asfyxia> ah, Ronnie was me voor ;-)
<ronnie_vd_c> AltGR heb ik zelf, vind ik fijner :D
<TopGear> thnx heren :D
 * TopGear gaat weer duits leren :)
<asfyxia> Sofort! ;-)
<TopGear> morgen een SO ;0
<TopGear> ;)
<TopGear> ik sta gemiddeld een 9, wil ik zo houden :)
<TopGear> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh waar is mijn toto???? hydra is afgelopen :( snel, 2 hearts aan zetten :D
<geert__> wie weet of er een driver is voor de webcam : silvercrest model wc2130
<Ligthert> geert__: he... *zucht*
<ujjain> Zijn hier mensen die Pidgin ook in Windows gebruiken? Mijn apostroph toont steeds ´.
<zaggynl> ook last mee gehad
<zaggynl> herstart fixte het
<zaggynl> van pidgin that is
<zaggynl> was opeens naar andere keyboard layout gegaan leek het, alleen pidgin
<Ligthert> windows heeft die feature wel eens dat het van keyboard layout verspringt voor enkele applicaties, bij wijze van uitzondering... als je niet kijtk.
<zaggynl> alt+shift
<OerHeks> hmm pidgin in wine, bedoel je, ujjain ?
<ujjain> OerHeks: Ik weet niet of dat hetzelfde is!
<ujjain> Maar ik stoor me eraan dat pinda´s bij mij niet met apostroph gepost wordt. Schijnt GTK+ fout te zijn voor Windows, maar is al sinds 2007 zo.
<OerHeks> pinda + ' + spatie ?
<ujjain> hoe zoek ik ooka lweer of ik een *json* package heb geinstalleerd?
<ujjain> apt-get search *json* is het niet.
<Ligthert> dpkg -l | grep -i json
<Alex___> Hoi
<Alex___> Ik heb een touchscreen
<Alex___> Hoe kan ik hiermee typen?
<Alex___> Is er een soort van schermtoetsenbord?
<Ligthert> Euh ja.. ik heb ze wel gezien, maar ben de naam kwijt.
<Ligthert> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility <-- dit kan wel helpen/hinten.
<exalt> heey Terminator wat hoor ik nu? hebben je skillsz als organisator en mediatior gefailt ?
<Alex___> Bedankt
 * OerHeks vind Kvkbd een prachtig keyboard
<ruliezz> hallo
<ruliezz> heeft iemand ervaring met ubuntu 10.10 en wine 1.3.7 en photoshop cs4
<ruliezz> ?
<Gotiniens> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318
<OerHeks> goeie plaats om te starten, wineHQ
<ruliezz> heb ik ook
<ruliezz> maar
<OerHeks> installs, No, but has workaround
<ruliezz> maar setup scherm blijft wit
<OerHeks> compiz uitzetten
<ruliezz> wat uit zetten?
<OerHeks> systeem > uiterlijk > visuele effecten
<OerHeks> en er staan 6 tips onderaan die pagina van gotiniens
<ruliezz> uit gezet
<ruliezz> maar werkt niet
<ruliezz> ga ff kijken
<ruliezz> waar zie jij die 6 tips
<Gotiniens> bij HOWTO
<ruliezz> nou ik zie  niks
<Gotiniens> zijn genummerd 1 t/m 6 :)
<OerHeks> 1. If not done already, ...
<ruliezz> idd
<ruliezz> maar daar staat niet van systeem > uiterlijk > visuele effecten
<OerHeks> klopt, dat was mijn tip
<ruliezz> right
<ruliezz> nog meer tips?
<OerHeks> dus je hebt winetricks msxml6 gdiplus gecko vcrun2005 ?
<ruliezz> jep
<OerHeks> lijkt dus op bug 24365 Adobe Photoshop CS4 installer: completely white / ie6 workaround doesn't work
<ruliezz> hoe moet je het anders doen?
<OerHeks> lijkt erop dat er nog teveel bugjes zijn.
<OerHeks> terwijl er 18 sept en 11 nov succesvolle pogingen zijn gedaan, met wine 1.3.2 en 1.3.6
<ruliezz> waar lees je dat?
<OerHeks> op http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318
<OerHeks> hey Gotiniens ?
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, ja?
<OerHeks> ik zie nu dat er ook een 12 is ? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<OerHeks> owdat is CS5
<ruliezz> ok
<OerHeks> misschien wine ppa gebruiken, nieuwere versie wine ?
<OerHeks> of playonlinux proberen
<ruliezz> uhm
<ruliezz> okeej
<ruliezz> wat is dat nou weer
<ruliezz> zal eens even kijken
<ruliezz> thanks voor de tip
<ruliezz> zit wat moois tussen
<OerHeks> :-)
<ruliezz> ben benieuwd
<ruliezz> hij is nu bij de stap waar het normaal mis zou gaan
<ruliezz> ga eens kijken
<ruliezz> Prijs den Heer!
<ruliezz> het werkt :)
<ruliezz> thanks
<OerHeks> via playonlinux ?
<ruliezz> jah
<OerHeks> cool
<ruliezz> nou jah
<ruliezz> gaat nu veder
<ruliezz> hij is nog niet klaar met installeren
<ruliezz> maar ik ga eens kijken
<ruliezz> hoop dat dit hem is ;)
<ruliezz> dat zou vet cool zijn D:
<ruliezz> :D
<ruliezz> dan wordt dit geschiedennis
<ruliezz> lijkt er op dat het gaat werken hoor
<ruliezz> ;)
<ruliezz> installatie is klaar
<ruliezz> nu starten nog
<ruliezz> haha
<alexander_> hier ben ik weer
<ruliezz> haha werkt mooi
<alexander_> die zotte belgische prutser ;)
<alexander_> lolµ
<alexander_> effe een info
<alexander_> ik kan dvd's afspelen :)
<alexander_> alleen geen e mails lezen
<alexander_> dan was ik volledig blij :)
<alexander_> en daarna zal ik windows niet missen :)
<HurricaneHarry> wat gebruikte je op windows om e-mail te lezen ?
<alexander_> ik gebruikte eerst msn messenger
<alexander_> en nu live messenger
<josspyker> ?
<JanC> messenger om mails te lezen?
<alexander_> jep
<alexander_> raar, hè?
<alexander_> ik ken niks van outlook
<JanC> niet alleen raar, ik denk dat ik gek zou worden
<josspyker> lol
<alexander_> :d
<alexander_> waarom denkje dat ik niet spoor :)
<JanC> d'r komen hier waarschijnlijk een paar duizend mails perdag binnen  :P
<alexander_> :oµ
<josspyker> lees je die ook allemaal JanC ?
<JanC> josspyker: tuurlijk niet (veel mailing lists die ik maar af en toe lees en waar ik dan enkel interessante dingen uit haal)
<JanC> maar met messenger zou dat dus *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping* *ping*
<josspyker> hehe
<alexander_> :)
<alexander_> in ieder geval leer ik nog veel van ubuntu :)
<alexander_> en 1 ding weet ik nu al
<JanC> alexander_: ik gok dat live messenger je naar live mail stuurt om het bericht te lezen of zo?
<alexander_> nee
<alexander_> laat maar zitten
<alexander_> ik leer nog
<JanC> hey, we proberen te helpen  ;)
<alexander_> maar 1 ding is zeker
<alexander_> ik weet
<JanC> en zelf ook iets bij te leren  :P
<alexander_> in de live messenger stond ze : 1 nieuwe e mail
<alexander_> daar was postvak in enzo
<alexander_> zoals in outlook
<alexander_> :)
<JanC> is dat dan niet Windows Live Mail wat je opent?
<alexander_> en je kan er chatten
<alexander_> nee, windows live messenger
<alexander_> echt wel ;)
<alexander_> maar onder windows werd mijn pc een slak
<alexander_> en nu heb ik een turbo
<alexander_> een verschil van dag en nacht
<alexander_> geen wonder
<alexander_> ik hoef geen norton meer
<JanC> ik heb nooit norton gehoefd, ook niet onder Windows  :P
<alexander_> en anti spyware programma's zijn ook niet meer nodig
<alexander_> ik mis windows xp niet meer :)
<HurricaneHarry> mail via messenger gebruikt idd zoals JanC al aangeeft de live mail website.
<HurricaneHarry> het makkelijkste is een ander mailadres aanmaken, bij bijvoorbeeld gmail.
<JanC> HurricaneHarry: dat was gewoon een gok van mij, leek me het meest logische  ;)
<alexander_> ik zal het overwegen, ok?
<alexander_> :)
<alexander_> in ieder geval toch bedankt
<JanC> er zijn tools om je Live Mail account te checken
<alexander_> leuk
<alexander_> de welke?
<JanC> of anders zijn die toch simpel te bouwen  ;)
<alexander_> dat interesseerd mij :)
<HurricaneHarry> ik ken er geen, de meeste mensen die ik daarmee geholpen heb hebben nu een gmail account.
<alexander_> ok
<alexander_> niet erg
<HurricaneHarry> webmail en eventueel imap/pop3 download met enig welk programma.
<alexander_> het is ook al laat
<alexander_> sorry
<alexander_> goeie nacht
<HurricaneHarry> vooral dat laatste imap/pop3 is iets wat live mail niet geeft.
<HurricaneHarry> iemand hier ervaring met gspca webcams ?
<JanC> HurricaneHarry: Live Mail heeft wel POP3/IMAP4 tegenwoordig
<HurricaneHarry> heb je daar een linkje voor ?
<JanC> HurricaneHarry: dat is wat mensen me vorig jaar al wisten te vertellen toch  ☺
<OerHeks> nogsteeds, volgens Leo's blog
<OerHeks> http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/ubuntu-de-perfecte-desktop-instellen-van-evolution-voor-imap-en-pop-e-mailaccounts/
<JanC> HurricaneHarry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Live_Hotmail#POP3 zegt enkel iets over POP3, maar iemand vertelde me toch echt dat IMAP4 ook werkte
<HurricaneHarry> ik zie idd her en der wel wat dingen...
<JanC> mogelijk enkel in sommige landen voorlopig
<JanC> je kon vroeger ook Hotmail met POP3 doen in de UK lang voor dat in de VS kon en zo
<OerHeks> als die poort kan > pop3.live.com:995
<HurricaneHarry> die lcardinaals blog lijkt me wat alexander nodig heeft.
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-18
<JeroenzKlompz> ik keek net naar systeemmonitor en ik zie bij processen helemaal bovenaan vino-server staan die vrij veel cpu gebruikt, zo'n 60 tot 80%. wat is vino-server en waarom gebruikt dat zoveel?
<JeroenzKlompz> als er nog iemand leeft tenminste...
<OerHeks> vino - vnc
<josspyker> das wat veel
<josspyker> kill it?
<JanC> vino is de GNOME VNC server
<JanC> remote desktop server dus
<JeroenzKlompz> bureaublad op afstand dus?
<JanC> ja
<JanC> als je dat gebruikt en er is veel "verandering" op het scherm kan die het wel druk krijgen...
<JeroenzKlompz> k, programma is niet aan, aantal dagen geleden ff gebruikt
<JanC> met wat pech hangt die gewoon in een eindeloze lus; gewoon killen dus  ;)
<OerHeks> of iemand leest nu mee
<JeroenzKlompz> eh, ga ik ff niet van uit, maar hoe weet ik of dat zo is of niet
<josspyker> eh, ga ik ff niet van uit, maar hoe weet ik of dat zo is of niet
<josspyker> ik was het niet
<OerHeks> dan heb je een load van vinoserver 60-80% :-D
<JeroenzKlompz> k, anders dan, heb ik misschien iets verkeert ingesteld waardoor het voor onverlaten het makkelijk is om mee te kijken? zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat dat een van me medebewoners is trouwens. en ik vroeg me laatst trouwens ook af of het eigenlijk onveilig is dat er geen direct beheer van de router is, geen van de bewoners kan er in.
<JanC> JeroenzKlompz: ik ga er van uit dat je VNC niet open laat staan zonder wachtwoord?  ;)
<OerHeks> lijkt hierop >:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/565633
<JanC> of bevestiging van jou kant
<JanC> *jouw kant
<JeroenzKlompz> het gaat via bevestiging
<OerHeks> na eerste keer gebruik hoog cpu gerbruik, process gekilled, en daarna geen last meer
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/565633 (zonder weirde ">:" ervoor geplakt)
<OerHeks> pardon !
<OerHeks> dat is naar ja
<JanC> dat klinkt als een bug idd.
<Alexius> Hello From Greece
<Alexius> We are trying to make our own PLANET UBUNTU
<sultan-atwork> kali mera
<Alexius> Does anyone know where we can find your Template that you used to create you planet??
<Alexius> KALIMERA!!!!!
<Alexius> @Sultan Πατριοτι τι κανεισ εδς???
<Alexius> *Patrioti ti kaneis edw?
<sultan-atwork> only my dauhgter can read Greek....
<sultan-atwork> i only know a few words
<Alexius> Hehe good for her!
<sultan-atwork> i have to talk to my boss at the moment, be right back
<Alexius> ok mate!
<sultan-atwork> i'am back
<Cugel> Kali spera.
<sultan-atwork> kalispera is goedenavond
<Cugel> Dat weet ik, maar ik weet goedemorgen niet.
<Alexius> Hey..
<sultan-atwork> http://www.griekenland.net/?executeAction=articles&main_id=7&sub_id=88&substory=Taal
<Alexius> I think they dont use wordpress
<sultan-atwork> yes they do....
<sultan-atwork> i looked in the source
<sultan-atwork> view-source:http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<Alexius> ok its on wordpress
<Alexius> :)
<sultan-atwork> wordpress is very easy to use
<Alexius> Yes I know I use it
<Alexius> do we know who is behind this?
<sultan-atwork> me too
<Alexius> maybe he can give me the template
<sultan-atwork> Ochie
<Alexius> hehehehehe
<Alexius> ok mate
<sultan-atwork> no i don't know, but maybe you can ask at canonical
<Alexius> THANK YOU GUYS!!!! YOU ALL WERE VERY HELPFULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<exalt> hi
<sultan-atwork> lo
<UndiFineD> lvl
 * sultan-atwork gaat maar weer eens huiswaarts
<sultan-atwork> tot straks
<exalt> dag dag
<yellabs> hallo daar
<Alex____> Hoi
<yellabs> jij kwam ook net binnen ...
<Alex____> Heb een probleempje met Virtualbox. ubuntu 10.04 server editie guest os, en windows xp host OS
<yellabs> de koffie is klaar
<Alex____> Ik krijg internet op de guest os maar niet werkend
<Alex____> Doe ik iets fout?
<yellabs> hoe staat je internet in virtual box internet ingesteld ?
<yellabs> hij moet niet op nat staan ,
<OerHeks> als je een server in virtualbox draaid, dien je bij netwerk config in virtualbox instellingen voor 'bridge' te kiezen
<yellabs> precies, dank je Oerheks
<yellabs> ( snelle bezemsteel eh ? : )
<OerHeks> awel
<yellabs> vlieg niet tegen de kerktoren eh ? lol
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Networking
<OerHeks> niet lezen hoor, daar staat het allemaal in :P
<Alex____> Op allemaal de modussen werken ze niet
<Alex____> Hij staat nu op bridge
<Alex____> Windows host geeft keurig een ip adres: IP-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1
<Alex____> Maar ifconfig op guest os met bridged zegt alleen lo
<OerHeks> ifconfig eth0 up ?
<yellabs> en er staat wel een internet card actief in je virtual box setting voor deze virtuale machine?
<yellabs> hmm,
<OerHeks> je hebt die bridge toch wel ingesteld, zonder dat de vbox guest uit is ?
<yellabs> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<OerHeks> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.2/UserManual.pdf
<Alex____> Ik heb hem uitgezet en toen bridge ingesteld
<Alex____> en nu dit gedaan: sudo iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -j TTL --ttl-inc 1
<Alex____> en dit:  sudo iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -j TTL --ttl-set 64
 * yellabs op de achtergrond...
<Alex____> wat bedoel je achtergrond?
 * yellabs is even weg .. 
<Gorash> hmm iemand die me ff een pointer kan geven, ik heb ene lijst met 1000 links en wil daar graag http://www voor zetten, kan ik dat easy doet met een opdracht?
<Gorash> kon dat eerst met notepad++ maar geen idee meer :P
<Alex____> ifconfig eth0 up
<Alex____> geeft: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Onjuist apparaat
<Alex____> Ik kan ook niks installeren
<Alex____> sudo apt-get
<Alex____> Omdat ik geen internet heb op me virtuele machine
<OerHeks> ik zou iptables uitschakelen, tot je je server werkend hebt
<Alex____> hoe?
<Alex____> wat moet ik werkend krijgen dan?
<yellabs> Alex , als je ipconfig geeft, welke apperaten zie je dan ?
<yellabs> sorry ifconfig
<yellabs>   bedoel ik
<yellabs> en hoe heb je de virtuele machine geinstalleerd , vanaf een cdrom  of een image?
<Alex____> lo
<Alex____> image
<Alex____> .iso
<yellabs> okey
<yellabs> waarschijnlijk is er iets mis gegaan tijdens je install
<yellabs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#Networking
<yellabs> hier lees ik dat normaal gesproken je netwerk op nat meteen out of de box zou moeten werken
<yellabs> ifconfig zegt dat eth0 er is?
<OerHeks> normale desktop ja, voor een server bridge
<yellabs> de vraag is of ifconfig wel een eth ziet ?
<rork> Gorash: perl -p -e "s/^/http:\/\/www/" filename > filename2
<yellabs> wow , mooie perl hack
<yellabs> okey ik heb precies nog twee minuten en dan is mijn battery leeg
<rork> maak een bookmark: http://www.perl.com/pub/2004/10/14/file_editing.html
<OerHeks> thnx rork
<yellabs> Alex, als je heel snel een server will opzetten zonder na te denken met lamp, of weet ik wat , kan je eventueel turnkey gebruiken ,
<yellabs> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<yellabs> maar zelf opbouwen is natuurlijk ook leerzaam
<yellabs> okey, verder laat ik het over aan OerHeks, het advies voor al uw problemen... :)
<yellabs> batterij is leeg !
<yellabs> succes allemaal , and have an nice day !
<yellabs> ................
<Gorash> rork, thanks!!!
<rork> graag gedaan
<Gorash> heb al emt excel gedaan, maar zo kan die ook, ik save deze line ff, zeer handig
<Gorash> ik moet weer eens wat meer documenterten :P
<OerHeks> perl iz tha bomb
<rork> och, soms kom je toevalig eens wat handigs tegen ;)
<Alex____> ifconfig ziet alleen lo
<OerHeks> heb je iptables al disabled ?
<hannie> UndiFineD, ping
<OerHeks> pong
<hannie> Oei, naam veranderd?
<OerHeks> neuj
<OerHeks> ik ben wel defined :P
<hannie> :)
<Alex____> Hoe doe ik dat OerHeks
<OerHeks> Alex____, ik ben niet je persoonlijke google
<OerHeks> je hebt diverse manuals gekregen, lees die maar eerst door :-)
<UndiFineD> hannie, pang
<hannie> Hoi, ben net bezig met je lijstje
<hannie> Dank alvast voor de meldingen
<UndiFineD> ja dat best snel he
<UndiFineD> zo snel, vergeet de was
<hannie> Aan grub kan ik (nog) niet zoveel doen
<hannie> Opmaak zit in commando userinput
<hannie> Ik zal het Kevin vragen
<hannie> En die Engelse alinea bezorgt me hoofdpijn ):
<hannie> Als je nog een foutje ontdekt mag je het ook hier doorgeven zolang ik er ben
<UndiFineD> ik had het eerst ff vluchtig doorgekeken, vanavond of morgen doe ik het nog wat precieser
<hannie> ok, ik ben ook even op ubuntu-manual aan het chatten
<OerHeks> waar blijft de NL vertaling ? :(
<Ligthert> Ik zou normaal zeggen: "Go Fix It". Maar moet dit niet een community effort zijn?
<OerHeks> de vertaling is af Ligthert
<OerHeks> afgelopen vrijdag al, hoorde ik.
<Ligthert> En er is een ', maar'?
<OerHeks> maar .. nog niet gespot op http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ligthert> That sucks.
<OerHeks> ik heb hem wel ergens, via vertaalteam
<OerHeks> maar of die versie goed is, i don't know
<UndiFineD> we zijn de foutjes aan het wegwerken
<JanC> OerHeks: die URL die ik gaf was nog niet af
<OerHeks> ah UndiFineD ik schreeuw te vroeg dus
 * OerHeks gaat geduld kopen
<UndiFineD> ik heb hannie vandaag wat werk bezorgd..
<hannie> Dat kan je wel zeggen ja. En ik ben er nog blij mee ook.
<hannie> Ik houd niet van fouten
<Ligthert> Ik zou best mee willen helpen, maar tussen werk en GTA:SA blijft er na het leren voor LPI1 en BSDA niet echt veel tijd over :-s
<hannie> UndiFined, ik geloof dat ik het probleem met de Engelse string te pakken heb
<UndiFineD> Ligthert, hebben ze die baudrates al uit LPI1 gehaald ?
<Ligthert> UndiFineD: Ik kwan het niet tegen in de proef-examen.
<UndiFineD> oh das mooi hannie, dat leek me al een lastig te vinden iets
<Ligthert> En ook de lilo-portie was zwaaaaar gereduceerd.
<hannie> Weet je wat ik gedaan heb? Je raad het nooit
<hannie> *raadt
<UndiFineD> nl<>en omgedraaid ?
<UndiFineD> in de po
<hannie> Bijna. Ik heb de strings overgenomen uit de Duitse versie
<UndiFineD> verdammt
<hannie> En toen kreeg ik hem in het Duits
<hannie> :)
<hannie> Die ga ik nu dus weer übersetzen oid
<Ligthert> Transformierung oid
<padje> hi
<Sideeffect> hi
<Sideeffect> JanC
<rork_> hi
<JanC> Sideeffect: ?
<Sideeffect> is er een live cd van een andere linux die zeer snel start en eigenlijk gwn de basics heeft?
<rork_> puppy linux?
<rork_> of misschien dsl (damn small linux), 't hangt er ook vanaf wat je basics noemt
<JanC> DSL is compleet verouderd wel
<Viper> hier een lijst http://rbose.org/wiki/Free_OS
<Sideeffect> gwn
<Sideeffect> dat ik mappen openen en ja in iedere dinge is er wss een terminal e
<Sideeffect> puppy wordt het dan maar
<JanC> Tiny Linux  ;)
<Sideeffect> beter?
<JanC> als een console geneog is voor je  :P
<Sideeffect> Tiny Core Linux
<JanC> boot wel op < 16 MiB RAM
<Sideeffect> ?
<JanC> ja, dat
<Sideeffect> ja ondertussen heb ik hem leren gebruiken
<JanC> zonder X en andere "overbodige" spullen  ;)
<Sideeffect> tis gewoon omdat ik nog een paar pc's heb staan en schijnbaar lapt linux de windows levels aan zijn laars :D
<JanC> wat zijn "windows levels" ?
<Sideeffect> bevoegdheden en bv op paswoord beschermde accounts
<Sideeffect> kan hij de bestanden openen etc
<JanC> tja, logisch, zonder jouw hulp kan die niet eens weten wie die users zijn
<Sideeffect> wel , hij neemt de bestanden zoals ze op de hdd staan
<Sideeffect> nie zoals windows ze zet
<Sideeffect> machtige uitvinding
<JanC> ?
<JanC> volgens mij snap je iets niet  ;)
<Sideeffect> tell me what
<OerHeks> hoe 'zet windows de bestanden op de hdd' ? anders dan je normaal leest ?
<Sideeffect> awel ja , da ze op niemands naam en niemands rechten etc staan , dat ziet linux niet of wil het niet zien omdat linux nie zo is geprogrammeerd zeker :P da bedoel ik
<OerHeks> nee, dat ligt aan je filesystem, ntfs ofzo ?
<JanC> linux ziet die permissies ook, maar kan er niks mee doen zonder vertaaltabel...
<JanC> vertaaltabel tussen gebruikers
<Sideeffect> maakt het wel makkelijk om een windows pc te cracken e
<JanC> niet makkelijker dan een linux PC cracken...
<Sideeffect> mh
<Sideeffect> dus met een live cd kun je aan alle linux bestanden ook?!
<OerHeks> ja, tenzij deze in een encrypted-folder staan
<JanC> encrypted folder of filesystem
<Sideeffect> mh, mja ze kunnen die files dan toch ook gewoon meeneme en achteraf krake
<JanC> of encrypted partitie
<JanC> eh
<OerHeks> dat zou bij windows lukken, met linus is dat ietsiepietsie listiger
<JanC> goede encryptie kraken is wel iets ingewikkelder dan dat...
<JanC> maakt niet uit of het Windows of linux is
<Sideeffect> maar niet iedereen kan die encrypties zomaar maken, fwel?
<JanC> huh?
<OerHeks> iedereen kan dat aanmaken. tijdens en ná installatie.
<Sideeffect> zal ik das eens opzoeken
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Sideeffect> ty
<OerHeks> en als ge nadien er niet meer bijkan > http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<josspyker> en verlies/vergeet de wachtwoorden niet
<josspyker> anders ben je de sjaak.
<JanC> de wachtwoorden _en_ de key files...
<josspyker> kijk ook eens naar truecrypt.org
<Sideeffect> kzou al een ziekte moete krijge om mijn paswoord te vergeten :P
<JanC> is truecrypt ondertussen al onder een FOSS licentie uitgebracht?
<josspyker> ik denk het niet
<Sideeffect> ty voor de hulp e :)
<Sideeffect> kben is door
<Sideeffect> but i'll be back
<Sideeffect> ;)
<OerHeks> have fun Sideeffect
<Sideeffect> u£2
<Sideeffect> u2*
<JanC> als je gewoon een partitie wil versleutelen is dat tegenwoordig trouwens doodsimpel met het GNOME Schijfgereedschap (wat LUKS gebruikt)
<JanC> (tijdens het aanmaken v/d partitie--je kan geen bestaande partitie omzetten of zo)
<Bartje> hey
<Bartje> zit met een appart vraagje
<Bartje> Heb hier een oude mac staan
<Bartje> een G4
<Bartje> En wil daar liever linux opzetten
<Bartje> maar heb begrepen dat je daar niet zomaar elke linux kan opzetten
<OerHeks> dat zou mogenlijk moeten zijn
<Bartje> Ze zijden dat het iets te maken had met ppc
<OerHeks> je dient wel de PPC powerpc versie moeten installeren idd
<Bartje> En waar haal je die?
<OerHeks> ubuntu 10.04 is officieel niet uit, geloof ik,  maar er is een community supported versie, moment, even zoeken
<Bartje> Ah ubuntu ondersteund dat niet standaart?
<Bartje> Dit hier?
<Bartje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<OerHeks> download, torrent en jigdo
<OerHeks> ah u is ook snel :-)
<OerHeks> maverick is 10.10, Lucid is 10.04 LTS
<Bartje> Welke neem ik
<josspyker> ik zou er lekker osx op laten staan
<Bartje> de 10.04 best?
<Bartje> Kvind mac niet lekker wennen
<Bartje> kan er niet aan doen
<Bartje> heb deze mac van iemand gekregen
<josspyker> ik vind het hardware design prachtig, maar ik kan ook niet aan de software wennen
<Bartje> Inderdaad
<Bartje> en dan zit ik nog met een vraagje
<Bartje> Ik heb hier een laptopje staan
<Bartje> Een T2300, 2gb ram, 250gb hd
<Bartje> Nu heb ik nog een latje van 2gb ram liggen
<Bartje> Zou ik dat steken?
<Bartje> Zodat ik 3gb ram heb
<Bartje> want 4gb ram is zinloos heb ik gelezen
<Bartje> En processor kan ook geen 64 bit
<Bartje> Omdat 945 chipset dat toch niet kan benutten
<commodoor> Ik heb laatste tijd problemen met mijn ubuntu machine, een hele rare (soort) "lag" alleslijkt ff stil te staan en daarna gaat die weer verder, asl ik wat getikt had tijdens lag komt het later te staan. is er een manier om dit te monitoren.?
<Bartje> Enkel zit ik met het feit werkt dat dan nog in dual channel
<OerHeks> ik zou liever geen ongelijke modules gebruiken.
<josspyker> ik ook niet
<Bartje> Toch niet?
<Bartje> want hij zegt bij ram modus iets raars
<OerHeks> met 4 gb krijg je automatisch de PEA kernel, in 32 bit
<Bartje> Met 1 latje zegt hij single mode
<Bartje> Met 2 x 1gb ram zegt ie dual channel
<Bartje> maar met 1 x 2 en 1 x 1 gb ram zegt ie flex mode
<josspyker> commodoor, heb je de log files nagekeken?
<commodoor> josspyker, ik heb in syslog gekeken maar kwam niks raars tegen.
<commodoor> josspyker, ik dek dat het door compiz komt
<commodoor> *dnek
<josspyker> dat kan
<josspyker> ik ben niet zo van het grafische, kan je beter OerHeks ff vragen
<Bartje> Ik heb eens zitten kijken
<Bartje> En lees dit bij intel
<Bartje> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-011965.htm#triple
<Bartje> dus hier concludeer ik uit dat het toch extra snelheid geeft
<Bartje> Ik merk wel duidelijk dat hd minder swapt
<Bartje> en ook dat batterij iets langer meegaat
<commodoor> ja ieder hulp kan ik gebruiken, ik word er nu gek van
<josspyker> minder swappen betekent minder stroom verbruik
<Bartje> dus verstaan jullie het ook zo
<OerHeks> die lag kan goed aan compiz liggen, danwel wat je op de achtergrond hebt draaien.
<josspyker> draai eens top?
<commodoor> het gebeurd ook als er niks open is, als ik dan een icoon verplaats op bureaublad dan hangt hij ook soms
<Bartje> Van het latje van 2gb ram gaat 1gb ram in dual werken met het andere latje, en de ander gb van het latje draait in single mode
<commodoor> ik heb processen gecontroleerd maar er is niks dat opvalt
<OerHeks> draadloze muis/tb commodoor ?
<commodoor> draadloze muis, maar voor de lag had ik de muis ook
<OerHeks> bekijk met top of installeer Htop om secuur de processen te zien > sudo apt-get install htop
<commodoor> ok ben installeren
<OerHeks> bij Compiz, zou je transparantie kunnen uitschakelen, vrij zwaar effect
<Bartje> Verdorie ik twijfel he
<Bartje> Anders steek ik het latje in men netbook met nu 1gb ram
<Bartje> Maar of dat zinvol is
<commodoor> cpu's draaien op 25% (2) mem zit op 600Mb van 3Gb geen rare processen
<OerHeks> hou die 2 x 1gb netjes met dual channel, Bartje
<commodoor> compiz is alles standaard en heeft goed gewerkt totdat compiz opnieuw was geisntalleerd
<Bartje> en die 2gb in netbook steken dan?
<Bartje> kan ubuntu netbook remix iets met 2gb?
<josspyker> misschien, maar als je een hamer nodig hebt om ze te installeren dan klopt er iets niet
<josspyker> lol
<Bartje> Ik bedoel dus
<Bartje> Word men netbook sneller?
<OerHeks> meer geheugen = sneller, maar 2 soorten door elkaar, is niet wijs
<Bartje> Want heb win 7 op die netbook gedraaid met 1 en 2gb ram maar was allebij traag
<Bartje> Hoe bedoel je 2 soorten?
<Bartje> want ze zijn allebij samsung latjes, allebij ddr2 667 en allebij cl 5-5-5
<OerHeks> .. in flex mode ? dat betekent dat je single en dual chanel door elkaar gebruikt.
<Bartje> Ja 1gb van de het 2gb latje draait in dual channel met het latje van 1gb
<Bartje> En de andere 1gb van het 2gb latje draait in single channel
<Bartje> Alle dat versta ik toch
<OerHeks> nou wat wil je horen ? of je 2 + 1 zonder dual channel moet gebruiken, of 2x 1gb mét ?
<OerHeks> je verliest belangrijke snelheid op je ram, plús snelheid op je chipset en dan je cpu nog.
<Bartje> die flex mode is iets ingewikeld he
<OerHeks> ja, het is een marketing iets
<OerHeks> om oud en nieuw geheugen samen te kunnen gebruiken
<Bartje> Maar dus volgens de marketing is het wel beter,
<OerHeks> uiteraard :-D
<Bartje> Kzal misschien best 2gb laten
<Bartje> En dan 2gb in netbook steken
<Bartje> Kan het moeilijk weggooien he
<OerHeks> probeer een gelijke module te vinden
<Gotiniens> Bartje, je kan het natuurlijk ook testen he wat sneller is
<Bartje> Heb het wel net eens gedaan
<Bartje> En ubuntu en zeker windows 7 worden stukken sneller
<Bartje> Vooral win 7
<Bartje> alles laad stuk vlotter
<Bartje> en vooral hd is niet constant bezi
<Bartje> Kzal het een dag uitproberen
<Bartje> En anders gaat het in netbook
<Bartje> alvast bedankt voor de hulp
<Bartje> Ga nu eens beginnen met de mac te installeren
<Bartje> bye
<Bartje> en tot de volgende
<kasper> weet iemand hoe ik een grafiek moet maken met ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> met openoffice spreadsheet?
<OerHeks> rekenblad
<Gotiniens> heet dat zo in het nederlands ja?
<OerHeks> jups
<Cugel> Of quickplot, of zoiets.
<kasper> ja ik heb rekenblad geopend maar nu?
<OerHeks> verschillende grafieken mogenlijk, staaf diagram of een taart.
<Gotiniens> kasper: gegeven invullen
<HurricaneHarry> invoegen -> diagram
<OerHeks> jups, en dan op 1e pagina voor circel kiezen, geen taart dus
<OerHeks> 3d aanzetten, dan lijkt het ergens op :-)
<Cugel> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-19
<kasper> alright
<kasper> tis in orde
<kasper> merci manne!
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> HurricaneHarry, +1
<HurricaneHarry> waar heb ik die aan verdiend dan ?
<OerHeks> invoegen -> diagram
<OerHeks> weetikveel :P
<HurricaneHarry> :)
<HurricaneHarry> ik vondt mijn mention in full circle ook wel aardig :)
<HurricaneHarry> dus bij deze bedankt maar weer.
<JanC> full circle?
 * JanC heeft de laatste nog niet gelezen waarschijnlijk
<OerHeks> ik denk niet dit kanaal ?
<HurricaneHarry> nee fullcirclemagazine...
<HurricaneHarry> nr 42 is de laatste..
<HurricaneHarry> zag ik ook vanmiddag, geen melding van gehad op de mail.
<OerHeks> ow leuk even zien
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-42/
<HurricaneHarry> ik lees hem iedere keer weer met plezier als sinds #1
<sultan> ik ook...
<HurricaneHarry> ik zou er eigenlijk eens een artikeltje voor moeten proberen te schrijven.
<sultan> inderdaad... zou ik eigenlijk ook moeten doen, maar kom er niet aan toe... zou ook niet echt weten waarover...
<HurricaneHarry> ah daar hebben ze nu een launchpad voor gemaakt, al staat er nog geen onderwerpen in.
<JanC> HurricaneHarry: waar?
<HurricaneHarry> JanC: https://launchpad.net/~fullcircle
<Jules_> Linux Nederland vergadering om 20:00 @ #ubuntu-nl-promotie
<Jules_>  /join ubuntu-nl-promotie
<commandoline>  /join #ubuntu-nl-promotie
<commandoline> Jules_: het is /join #ubuntu-nl-promotie
<akjsddk> hij is er al hoor :P
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-20
<hannie> ping, trijntje
<trijntje> pong
<hannie> Hi, trijntje, wil je iets voor me uitzoeken?
<trijntje> sure
<hannie> Devicemap is vertaald door apparatenmap. Is dat correct?
<hannie> Devicemap: the map between BIOS drives and OS devices
<hannie> Zie output terminal pag. 128 manual-nl.pdf
<hannie> Misschien moet het zijn: apparatenbestand?
<hannie> Nee, dat is niet goed.
<Gotiniens> legenda?
<trijntje> ik zou devicemap niet vertalen, het is meer een naam dan een woord denk ik
<trijntje> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Device-map.html
<hannie> Ja, diezelfde pagina heb ik ook bekeken
<hannie> Niet vertalen is idd een goede optie. Dank.
<trijntje> sommige dingen worden alleen maar onduidelijke als je ze vertaald. En mensen die met device maps gaan prutsen moeten eerst maar engels leren
<Gotiniens> idd
<Gotiniens> dat is de reden waarom ik alles in het engels heb
<trijntje> Gotiniens, ik zag laats de vertaling voor gcc langskomen, die zou ik ook nooit gebruiken
<Gotiniens> nee inderdaad
<trijntje> maar zeker voor command line dingen is het lastig om te bepalen wat je wel en niet moet vertalen
<Gotiniens> wat ook een wezenlijk probleem is bij dergelijke vertalingen, als je een fout melding krijgt probeer hem maar eens te googlen als hij in het nederlands is
<trijntje> het is wel mogelijk een programma in het Engels aan te roepen als je de exacte foutcode wilt weten
<Gotiniens> trijntje, klopt, maar dan mag je nog een keer die lange compile doorlopen...
<JanC> trijntje: als je foutmelding reproduceerbaar is kan je het programma simpelweg met LANG=C draaien natuurlijk
<JanC> Gotiniens: je kan het ook vooraf instellen voor de commandline en zo
<JanC> dat is wat de package build scripts ook doen
<trijntje> ja, je hoeft het niet zelf te compilen
<trijntje> *compileren ;)
<ujjain> Hebben hier mensen ervaring met installeren van OpenVPN?
<ujjain> of opzetten van een VPN?
<HurricaneHarry> Ik heb er wel eens wat mee gedaan een paar jaar geleden, pptp vpn.
<HurricaneHarry> wat is je doel ?
<HurricaneHarry> meestal gebruik ik tegenwoordig openssh eventueel met wat portforwards.
<ujjain> sorry!
<ujjain> ik had geen popup gezien
<ujjain> HurricaneHarry: Ik heb maar 1 doel, mijn servers kunnen bereiken :p
<ujjain> ik heb 1 server met 12 VM´s, en ik kan maar 4 bereiken :p
<ujjain> de rest gaat via 192.168.x range
<HurricaneHarry> heeft 1 van die 4 zowel een intern als extern adres ?
<HurricaneHarry> ssh naar die machine en dan verder naar de interne machines ?
<HurricaneHarry> ujjain:
<HurricaneHarry> eventueel kun je eens kijken naar gstm, ssh tunnel manager.
<HurricaneHarry> ook nog een idee zou misschien zijn ipv6, als je dat al aan durft.
<ujjain> HurricaneHarry: de 4
<ujjain> hebben zowel intern als extern
<ujjain> daarom kan ik ze bereiken
<ujjain> ipv6 is geen optie, ik krijg dat niet werkend op mijn huiscomputer :p
<ujjain> in datacenter werkt dat al perfect
<ujjain> ssh tunnel, werkt dat meteen voor alle poortne?
<ujjain> want ik wil bijv vsphere gebruiken, remote desktop, op 192.168.x ip´s,
<ujjain> sorry voor late reactie, ik was omelet aan het maken :p
<ujjain> ik heb 4 externe ipv4 adressesn in gebruik, en 192.168.1.x interne range ernaast
<ujjain> port forwarding is optie, maar zoveel werk, als ik thuis direct toegang had tot 192.168.x was makkelijekr
<OerHeks> direct kan nooit, je zult een poort moeten forwarden.
<ujjain> ik dacht in eerste instantie aan vpn?
<ujjain> dat is toch een oplossing?
<OerHeks> 1 IP4 server een vpnservice geven ?
<HurricaneHarry> ook niet direct, je kan niet zomaar 192.168.1.x addressen gaan uitdelen aan je computer thuis om in dat interne netwerk te zitten.
<ujjain> dat is niet de bedoeling
<ujjain> het is geen permanente vpn
<ujjain> maar als ik makkelijk wil inloggen via remote desktop op servers, of ssh direct wil kunnen doen,
<ujjain> nu doe ik dat via remote desktop met port forwarding op rdp poort, werkt ok, maar thuiscomputer zou ook fijn zijn
<ujjain> je kunt toch instellen dat als je op vpn inlogt, dat je ook 192.168.x ip krijgt van vpn? :p
<OerHeks> dat hang je aan je vpn-user-account, rechten over ... ?
<ujjain> openvpn gebruiken beste optie dus? dacht ik ook,
<HurricaneHarry> voor je ipv6 thuis zou je eens kunnen kijken naar "miredo"
<HurricaneHarry> zonet geinstalleerd hier en ping6 www.google.nl werkt direct :)
<Gotiniens> idd
<Gotiniens> miredo is erfect wat dat betreft
<Gotiniens> ook een hooge bandbreedte
<OerHeks> Perfect ?
<Gotiniens> bij sixxs is de bandbreedte veel lager
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, ja
<OerHeks> cool
<Gotiniens> al zal dat bij sixxs vooral aan je PoP liggen
<ujjain> HurricaneHarry: bedankt :)
<HurricaneHarry> had ik ook weer ergens opgepikt hoor :) http://www.hak5.org/episodes/episode-810
<kees___> test
<Gerwin> Test gefaald.
<kees___> weet iemand hoe nvidea driver kan installeren in ubuntu; ik heb hem gewonload en heeft de extenstie: naam.run
<rork> kees___: chmod u+x filename; ./filname
<rork> je kunt ook proberen een driver uit de repositories te halen
<HurricaneHarry> kees___ beter uit de repository's doen met systeem-> beheer -> extra stuurprogramma's
<FOAD> kees is weg.
<FOAD> Hij zit nu met een zwart scherm wed ik.
<HurricaneHarry> tsss idd. krijg je ook met zoveel dingen tegelijk bijhouden, dat dat af en toe niet eens opvalt.
<rork> een falende autocomplete bij de naam wil dan wel eens helpen
<Mubuntu> hallo allemaal
<Mubuntu> weet iemand een programma waarmee ik een folder kan "locken" ?
<Mubuntu> een pass controlled folder zeg maar
<Mubuntu> of zelfs een hd
<Mubuntu> iemand nog wakker?
<Mubuntu> iemand nog wakker?
<Mubuntu> iemand nog wakker?
<Mubuntu> weet iemand een programma waarmee ik een folder kan "locken" ?
<Mubuntu> ken iemand een folder of hd locker?
<josspyker> truecrypt onder andere
<Mubuntu> ok ik zal eens kijken, bedankt
<Mubuntu> en hoe installeer ik deze?
<Mubuntu> ik heb in softwarecenter gekeken maar daar staat alleen de gui
<Mubuntu> die heb ik er gelijk op gezet
<misnix> dan zal truecrypt ook wel geinstalleerd zijn
<Mubuntu> ja
<Mubuntu> ingewikkeld die truecrypt
<Mubuntu> ik wil gewoon mijn windows partitie met een pass beschermen
<Mubuntu> pffff
<Mubuntu> weet iemand hoe ik een partitie kan beschermen met een pass of zo'n admin login pass?
<Mubuntu> net zoals wanneer je iets wil installen bijv
<JanC> Mubuntu: gewoon zorgen dat die niet gemount wordt, zou ik zeggen...
<JanC> Mubuntu: als je echt een wachtwoord op je Windows-partitie wil moet je overigens op ##windows zijn (waarschijnlijk kan je dan wel niet meer op die partitie vanuit Ubuntu)
<Mubuntu> ja niet gemount ook goed
<Mubuntu> maar als ik dan op die partitie dubbelklik word hij gemount
<JanC> ook als je die in fstab zet?
<Mubuntu> wat is dat en hoe doe ik dat?
<Mubuntu> wat is dat en hoe doe ik dat?
<Mubuntu> JanC: ?
<Mubuntu> ben je nog wakker?
<Mubuntu> tis al laat ik weet het maar wou toch nog even jou aandacht
<Mubuntu> hierna mag je een tukkie doen
<JanC> niet ongeduldig worden aub
<Mubuntu> aah kijk er is nog leven
<JanC> even denken of er geen andere manier is, waarbij je geen systeembestanden moet bewerken
<Mubuntu> ok
<OerHeks>  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<Mubuntu> te ingewikkeld
<Mubuntu> linux is geen windows dat is duidelijk maar daar zal ik mee moeten leren leven
<Mubuntu> ik wil best lezen hoor geen probleem
<Mubuntu> maar als het eenvoudiger kan graag
<JanC> Je moet eens proberen een wachtwoord op een linux partitie te zetten in Windows  ;)
<OerHeks> dat kan alleen bij een eenvoudig probleem :-) een partitie beschermen tegen mounten als het een windows partitie is, erg lastig.
<Mubuntu> ja dat gaat wel alleen werkt het niet
<Mubuntu> ok
<Mubuntu> en gewoon passwoord erop kan dat wel eenvoudig?
<JanC> Mubuntu: wil je het mounten van Windows-partities volledig onmogelijk maken?
<Mubuntu> ja/nee
<OerHeks> een passwoord zet je er dan op, vanuit windows lijkt me.
<Mubuntu> ik wil mijn windows partitie afschermen tegen ongewenst gebruik
<Mubuntu> door derden
<Mubuntu> vanuit linux
<JanC> er gebruiken onbetrouwbare mensen op je PC?  ;)
<Mubuntu> onbetrouwbaar in de vorm van, 'oow ik heb het per ongeluk gewist' in die trend
<Mubuntu> 'ow ja sorry dat wist ik niet'
<Mubuntu> nog zo één
<Mubuntu> sosm wil je dan iemand onthoofden als ze zo onnozel doen
<Mubuntu> maar daar staat een straf op dus dat doen we maar niet
<OerHeks> mount je partitie readonly ?
<JanC> OerHeks: als hij fstab niet wil aanpassen...
<Mubuntu> ja of gewoon alleeen listen kan dat ook?
<josspyker_> gewoon helemaal niet mounten
<OerHeks> alleen een list en geen toegang, is ook weer zo'n karwei
<OerHeks> alles of niks :P
<Mubuntu> hmm
<Mubuntu> ok...........
<Mubuntu> kan ik de optie deze pc bekijken weghalen/verbergen?
<Mubuntu> dat zou ook al goed zijn
<Mubuntu> wat ik niet begrijp is het volgende
<Mubuntu> als ik op de betreffende hd ga staan kan ik hem mounten
<OerHeks> er is wel een tooltje grafisch, om fstab  te beheren, maar daarmee kan je ubuntu ook verprutsen , sudo apt-get install pysdm
<rork> kun je niet gewoon van een gebruiker het recht om te mounten wegnemen?
<Mubuntu> maar als ik erop dubbelklik doet hij hetzelfde
<OerHeks> en opstarten vanuit terminal sudo pysdm
<Mubuntu> ja
<Mubuntu> mount rect
<Mubuntu> recht
<JanC> je kan fuse mounts uitzetten voor bepaalde users, dat zou idd. moeten helpen
<Mubuntu> dat is de oplossing
<Mubuntu> dan ben je gelijk klaar
<JanC> die persoon werkt toch al een andere gebruiker?
<Mubuntu> nee
<JanC> als
<Mubuntu> neen
<Mubuntu> wacht is even
<JanC> tja, vergeet het dan maar  :P
<Mubuntu> user account aanmaken met beperkte zeggenschap
<Mubuntu> neeee niets vergeet het maar
<Mubuntu> er is oversal een oplossing voor
<Mubuntu> -s
<JanC> ?
<Mubuntu> problemen zijn er om opgelost te worden en van te leren
<OerHeks> gewoon die partitie in windows beveiligen, dan kan je hem ook niet gewoon mounten.
<Mubuntu> kan dat simpel?
<Mubuntu> of heb je dan een programma nodig
<Mubuntu> ik heb windows 7
<JanC> OerHeks: waarschijnlijk kan je die dan helemaal niet meer mounten?  ;)
<OerHeks> klik op een map, rechtermuis, ..
<Mubuntu> geen probleem
<OerHeks> niet zonder passwoord idd, JanC
<JanC> OerHeks: ondersteunt ntfs-3g Windows encrypted files?
<Mubuntu> ok volgende vraag
<Mubuntu> is er een mooie mediaplayer voor linux?
<Mubuntu> mooie gui
<JanC> Totem
<OerHeks> NTFS, excluding writing compressed and encrypted files, ... nope
<Mubuntu> circle du soleil
<Mubuntu> bedankt zal even kijken
<OerHeks> mythTV, of gewoon rhytmbox met 10-band-equalizer plugin
<JanC> het hangt er natuurlijk allemaal van af wat je precies wil
<JanC> voor mij is de simpelste DWIM mediaspeler de beste  :P
<Mubuntu> Lockdown editor ziet er ook goed uit, om even terug te komen op partitie afschermen
<JanC> misschien dat je het daarmee ook kan ja
<Mubuntu> die kom ik tegen toen ik dwin intikte
<Mubuntu> kwam
<JanC> om eerlijk  te zijn vind ik die optie wel niet meteen
<Mubuntu> dwi intikken
<Mubuntu> dat staat hij er
<Mubuntu> dan
<JanC> ik bedoel in de opties in dat programma  ;)
<Mubuntu> ow lol ok
<Mubuntu> ik zoek het dalijk wel uit
<Mubuntu> moet zo weg
<Mubuntu> rhytmbox vind hij niet en dwim ook niet
<OerHeks> rhytmbox is al standaard in ubuntu
<JanC> OerHeks: is het niet
<JanC> rhythmbox wel  :P
<OerHeks> ai ai
<OerHeks> wat dommig van my
<OerHeks> en die plugin vind je hier > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/tip-10-band-equalizer-in-rythmbox/?action=printpage die ik al sinds 9.04 gebruik vanaf de pagina van onze franse vrienden > http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools
<OerHeks> deze equaliser is wel realtime :-)
<Mubuntu> ok gedaan
<JanC> OerHeks: zijn daar geen packages van dan?
<OerHeks> nee, hij zit wel in de ppa van webud8
<Gerwin> OerHeks: Packagen dan? :P
<OerHeks> enorme list, ik heb deze niet genomen, mij te groot > http://www.webupd8.org/p/ubuntu-ppas-by-webupd8.html
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8
<Mubuntu> hoe kan ik de tijd verlengen dat hij elke keer om een login vraagt?
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> hoezo tijd verlengen ? waarvan, of wanneer ?
<Gotiniens> ik denk voor sudo
<hansw> system preferences powermanagement
<hansw> Mubuntu, of bedoelde je niet dat als hij idle is dat hij het wachtwoord weer vraagt?
<hansw> je kunt ook lock screen uitzetten namelijk
<Mubuntu> hoe zet ik lock screen dan uit?
<OerHeks> in schermbeveiliging
<Mubuntu> bij screen?
<OerHeks> en dan zit er onder energiebeheer ook wat keuzen
<Mubuntu> ok bedankt, ik geloof dat alles nu in orde is
<Mubuntu> tot gauw weer :-)
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> ah, opgelost dus :-)
<hansw> was even weg, vandaag
<Haico> Hallo
<Haico> weet iemand een vergelijkbare email client zoals windowslive
<Haico> maar dan voor ubuntu :P
<OerHeks> windows live is een pop instelling, dat kan met elke client
<OerHeks> pop3 of 3pop ?
<Haico> bedoelde dus een ander email dan live mail
<Haico> evolution en thunderbird komen geenzins dichtbij
<OerHeks> evolution of thunderbird
<Haico> lolz
<OerHeks> het ziet er niet hetzelfde uit, als je dat bedoeld
<Haico> ook de functionaliteit
<hansw> Haico, bedoel je een gratis mail service?
<Haico> dat mag ook hansw
<hansw> gmail, yahoo, er zijn er veel
<hansw> gmail kun je met imap aan bijvoorbeeld evolution hangen
<OerHeks> gmail werkt ook perfect.
<hansw> en met pop
<Haico> helaas kan ik daar geen normaal email adres verzinnen
<josspyker_> alleen jammer dat google alles leest
<Haico> waarom zouden ze dat doen josspyker_
<hansw> josspyker_, inderdaad, bij google is dat bekend, bij livemail verzwijgen ze dat :-)
<josspyker_> klopt
<hansw> Haico, als je een eigen domein hebt kun je die mail ook via gmail regelen
<OerHeks> och, je plukt er ook de vruchten van, google trends
<josspyker_> Haico, koop eigen domein en host dat ergens
<josspyker_> hoeft niet duur te zijn
<Haico> vertel
<josspyker_> ff googlen?
<Haico> wie weet trouwens een mooi thema voor ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik vind 8.10 nogsteeds geweldig
<Haico> uiterlijk is saai
<OerHeks> gnomelook.org ?
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Haico> bedankt zal eens even snuffelen
<OerHeks> verder kan je je desktop opleuken met een toolbar zoals AWN of Docky
<hansw> themes, wordt je scherm zo druk van imho
<hansw> cairodock onderaan, onderste gnomebalk eruit slopen, verder een simpel kleurtje
<OerHeks> of een systeem info scriptje schrijven voor conky is wel een goeie start
<hansw> conky ken ik niet
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/post-hier-je-conkyrc-plus-een-screenshot-%29/
<hansw> ah, dat soort scripts
<hansw> handig ja
<OerHeks> je kan die helemaal aanpassen aan cores, drives, statistieken van ram/cpu temperatuur etc etc
<OerHeks> weer berichten, maar dat is mij nog niet gelukt
<OerHeks> maanstand wel
<hansw> maja, ik hoef dat niet zo, maak ik wel een snmp script voor (machines) en dan hooguit ergens een waarschuwing als het niet goed gaat
<hansw> wel een wheater applet
<OerHeks> ja status van een service
<hansw> het standaard nagios werk dus
<OerHeks> het is een goede start je eerste scriptje voor linux te maken
<hansw> nah, daar ben ik in 98 ofzo al mee begonnen
<OerHeks> daarna een script op tijd, cron job met rsync om een backupje te draaien, of je mail te checken
<hansw> http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:WZzQmcEceH0J:www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/nl/pdf/PHP-MySQL-NL.pdf+php+mysql+howto+wolter&hl=en&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESi2EPo24BLmmQs5i0prySomlUWuXpGTJsep6Sn0__7OsTRsz8_LBSZXWPFaJ1b_n7Zksyq45V31tjpSIgzYxClflWYNw4fCnJkmLdAQtFgjZMTXnDD8q5lG81aTJRE2TjHyzCzt&sig=AHIEtbTsYK3BfFY1T8WEsYEYUJrMVR-Znw
<hansw> oef, wat een lelijke url
<josspyker_> ziet er goed uit,lol
<hansw> is wel enorm lang geleden trouwens
<OerHeks> pong
<Gotiniens> krijgen jullie met gwibber ook geen nieuwe tweets binnen?
<OerHeks> ik tweetdeck :-)
<Gotiniens> integreert dat een beetje in ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> tweetdeck is op mijn telefoon super tof
<OerHeks> heb dat breed op desktop2
<OerHeks> is wel een Air applicatie
<Gotiniens> maar eigenlijk wil ik eerst weten of ik de enige ben met dit probleem
<Gotiniens> kan niet echt gelijke meldingen vinden iig
<Gotiniens> geen recente
<OerHeks> twitter is hier tijdenlijk overloaded
<OerHeks> hmmz
<Gorash> damn i love linux :P
<Gotiniens> http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1435118
<Gotiniens> werd deze vraag hier ook niet gesteld gister?
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> die talen zal hij moeten kopen.
<OerHeks> mar alleen 32 bits geloof ik
<Gotiniens> er is wel MUI schijnbaar voor de 64bit XP
<OerHeks> ja niet alle talen, alleen de belangrijkste 7 ofzo
<OerHeks> duits frans spaans japans ..
<alexander> :(
<alexander> mijn pc loopt soms vast
<alexander> is het door ubuntu
<alexander> of is het omdat ik een prutser ben??
<josspyker_> denk het laatste
<alexander> dan waren mijn vermoedens toch juist :)
<alexander> ik moet nog veel leren
<alexander> maar
<alexander> ik blijf ubuntu leuk vinden
<Gotiniens> alexander, waarom je computer vastloopt is moeilijk te zeggen zo 1-2-3
<Gotiniens> kan aan veel factoren liggen
<Gotiniens> waarvan jij er 2 opnoemde ;)
<alexander> ik heb ubunu nu een goeie 14 dagen
<alexander> en nu weet ik dat ik die al 4 maanden eerder moest installeren
<alexander> dan spaarde ik 20 eurie uit
<alexander> en ik hoefde geen norton te kopen
<alexander> Gotiniens?
<Gotiniens> ja?
<alexander> ik leer nog ;)
<alexander> ik ken wel veel van windows
<alexander> maar ubuntu is nieuw gebied voor mij
<alexander> maar
<alexander> effe weg
<alexander> biw
<alexander> ik vind
<Gotiniens> hehe, dan had je het niet hoeven melden hoor, ik miste je niet echt :P
<alexander> verandering van spijs doet eten
<alexander> dus leer ik nu ubuntu
<alexander> en ik begin windows te haten
<alexander> moest ik nog eens overwegen
<alexander> dan had ik nooit windows gekocht
<alexander> en nu wens ik jullie allen
<alexander> een goede nacht
<alexander> :)
<Gotiniens> van het zelfde!
<alexander> slaap tacht
<alexander> tacht = zacht
<alexander> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-21
<zz800> Mijn externe harddisk usb 2.0 (freecom external mobile hard drive 2.5’’) werkt onder linux niet correct.
<zz800> Het 4 seconden herkend; 4 seconden niet herkend; 4 seconden herkend .... etc. Weet iemand een oplossing?
<hannie> Vraag (zoals op de lijst): is het de of het account?
<rork> ik zou zeggen: pak het groene boekje, op internet kom je er toch niet uit
<rork> hannie: http://woordenlijst.org/zoek/?q=account&w=w
<hannie> dank, ik ga kijken
<hannie> rork, je bent geweldig.
<rork> ik wilde laatst een bug report indienen over "deze account" en kwam bij het zoeken een discussie hierover tegen ;) http://www.mozbrowser.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8842
<UndiFineD> hoi hannie
<hannie> Ja, deze of dit account is zelfde
<hannie> Hi UndiFineD
<hannie> Als het Het account is moet het ook Dit account zijn
<hannie> Ik zal even testen of er nog ergens deze account staat
<rork> in thunderbird hebben ze dan weer besloten om het "deze account" te laten...
<hannie> Deze, dit, het blijft lastig. Ook: huidig account of huidige account
<hannie> De zinssneden deze account is dan ook fout en een correctie zou mijnsinziens niet misstaan.
<hannie> Citaat mozillaforum
<Soepstengel> Mensen, ik heb een upgrade gedaan naar 10.10 en nu lijken de starters op mijn panel meer ruimte te krijgen dan nodig is. Het is net alsof ze aan beide kanten een margin hebben van pakweg 4 pixels. Ik kan ze ook niet dichter naar elkaar toe slepen wat ik wel zou willen en wat wel werkte in 9.10. Weten jullie misschien hoe ik de breedte/margin kan aanpassen?
<OerHeks> Soepstengel, gconf-editor ?
<OerHeks> in /apps/panel/ ergens, ik weet niet precies waar
<Soepstengel> Mhm, weet je toevallig ook waar precies? Als ik apps/panel kijk kan ik wel een aantal dingen wijzigen, ook de positie van elk "object" (starter), maar zie nergens een algemene instelling voor de breedte/margin.
<Soepstengel> Ah, nou dan zoek ik daar even verder.
<OerHeks> je zou de algemene panel reset eens kunnen proberen > gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Soepstengel> Dat heeft helaas niet geholpen.
<Marqeaux> Gaat 'ie lekker, Commandoline?
<commandoline> Marqeaux: waarom?
<Danny_> Hoi ik heb de Ubuntu software gedownload en gebrand op een CD maar nu staat er een mirror op de CD die ik niet kan opstarten, klik ik op het Ubuntu icoon op de CD dan start het brandprogramma weer op.
<Danny_> Hoe kan ik Ubuntu krijgen op mijn PC?
<commandoline> Danny_: wat voor stappen heb je ondernomen toen je de cd brandde?
<josspyker> Danny_, kijk even of de boot volgorde in de bios op opstarten van cd/dvd vooraan staat
<commandoline> Danny_: vergeet mijn eerdere antwoord, ik had niet helemaal door wat je bedoelde...
<Danny_> Hoi commandoline ik heb Ubuntu 10.10 gedownload en gebrand op een CD
<Danny_> Hi josspyker ok ik ga even uitzioeken hoe dat moet als ik die opstart veranderd heb kan ik dan nog gewoon opstarten vanaf XP en wat moet ik doen als ik die volgorde veranderd heb?
<commandoline> Danny_: je kan nog gewoon opstarten, het enige wat je dan verteld is dat je computer eerst moet kijken of die kan opstarten vanaf een cd in plaats vanaf de harde schijf. Als dat niet lukt, start de computer vanaf de harde schijf zoals altijd.
<josspyker_> Danny_, de computer gaat kijken of hij kan opstarten van cd/dvd, zo kan ubuntu van cd draaien en eventueel installeren.
<josspyker_> als je na installatie opstart, kan je kiezen of windows of ubuntu opstarten
<Danny_> Ok Jos en Commandonline bedankt voor de vlotte hulp ik ga ermee aan de slag, fijne avond nog, groeten Danny.
<slacker_nl> padv_: jij daar?
<slacker_nl> padv: mag ook jij zijn
<OerHeks> bestaat dat, een sinterklaas gedichten generator rijmelarij ?
<josspyker_> volgens mij wel
<Cugel> Dat doen we in offtopic voor je, OerHeks.
<josspyker_> altijd handig als je die gedichten kan uitbesteden
<josspyker_> pokke werk als je er niet goed in bent
<OerHeks> ja, tot nu toe vind ik alleen online of iphone rijmpiet
<Cugel> Wat wil je weten oer.
<josspyker_> oer zit te denken wat zit nu weer moet schenken
<josspyker_> sint,lol
<Cugel> Oer dacht aan een nieuwe das / want daarmee was jij vast wel in je sas.
<OerHeks> sint heeft het met oer te doen, echo in zijn schoen
<josspyker_> dit kan nog wel even doorgaan zo,misschien moeten we maar verhuizen naar off topic
<Cugel> Sint dacht 'oh het is nu herfst, en op herfst rijmt eigenlijk niets', behalve 'driewerfst' volgens Drs. P. / maar dit cadeau neem je zo mee.
<OerHeks> maar geen .deb of .py scriptje dus
<josspyker_> is veel werk om te maken oer
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-14
<turk_v> hallo
<turk_v> allemaaal
<theOwnsEkSa> Hi, wat gaan op?
<theOwnsEkSa> Ek gaan my Subaru WRX Impreza van ras vandag, nadat ek fuck my vrou
<theOwnsEkSa> AFRIKAANS
<theOwnsEkSa> Ek is lief vir sexy kuikens, vinnige motors, rekenaars en bier
<JapyDooge> wtf
<theOwnsEkSa> yeah whatever JapyDooge, im off to conquer some vaginas , bye bye
<JapyDooge> lmao
<Schmiel> omg, en dat op de vroege morgen :S
<JapyDooge> haha
<JapyDooge> naja in zuid-afrika is het al 11 uur tenslotte
<CH_> Ubuntu brengt mensen samen.
<erkan^> dat klopt
<JapyDooge> lol
<MonkeyDust> een rekenaar is een computer
<JapyDooge> mja MonkeyDust "Hi, wat gaan op?" ruikt wel heel erg naar google translate :)
<sadsun> goeiesavonds
<Piratelv> Avond sadsun
<sadsun> ha die piraat, hoe gaatie?
<Piratelv> Goed, Alle ook inorde bij jou sadsun ?
<sadsun> jawel
<Jordi_> Goedeavond
<tiempjuuh> dag Jordi_
<Jordi_> Ik heb denk een kort en simpel vraagje maar ik stel hem voor iemand anders want die is niet thuis met irc maar hij gebruikt wel ubuntu!
<Jordi_> Hij was een nieuwe installatie aan het uitvoeren van ubuntu op ze netbook, maar tijdens de installatie is de laptop (wegens stroomstoring) uitgevallen en nu start de netbook helemaal niet meer op
<Jordi_> betekent dat dan dat de installatie corrupt is en compleet opnieuw gedaan moet worden of?
<tiempjuuh> start de bios nog wel?
<MonkeyDust> Jordi_: in GRUB voor recovery modus kiezen en Repair
<Jordi_> De bios start nog wel gewoon alleen het besturings systeem start niet meer op
<sadsun> dit heeft mij geholpen: http://youtu.be/ajs9rO5upZA
<Jordi_> :/
<Jordi_> youtu.be ?
<sadsun> ja, das hetwelfde als www.youtube.com
<sadsun> hezelfde zelfs*
<sadsun> argh hetzelfde!
<sadsun> :)
<Jordi_> Oke!
<Jordi_> dankjewel voor jullie hulp! ga ik zo even het 1 en ander proberen!
<Jordi_> fijne avond nog!
<sadsun> graag gedaan
<kizmet> hallo
<CasW> Hallo kizmet
<kizmet> ik heb een probleem en zoek even iemand die me kan helpen
<kizmet> hallo casw
<CasW> Dat kunnen we hier hopelijk allemal
<CasW> *allemaal
<kizmet> o dank je wel
<kizmet> ik zit nu op mijn eigen pc
<kizmet> maar het probleem is de pc van mijn dochter
<kizmet> ik heb een format c uitgevoerd omdat ze altijd maar programma onderdelen verloor
<kizmet> vreemd maar misschien door de kids
<kizmet> nu op die pc had ik nog nooit format c gedaan
<kizmet> nu krijg ik windows niet echt draaiende (ontbrekende stuurprogramma's)
<kizmet> dus heb ik even ubuntu gedownload
<kizmet> alles zou normaal gezien goed moeten werken ware het niet
<kizmet> dat er een zwarte band bovenaan en onderaan in het scherm zit
<kizmet> en de resolutie waarschijnlijk op 600x800 staat
<kizmet> als ik de resolutie wil wijzigen dan kan dat niet omdat dit net buiten mijn scherm valt en ik er niet met de muis bij kan
<kizmet> maar evenmin kan het met de pijltjestoets omdat ik ook niet kan zien waar ik per toeval aanbeland
<OerHeks> reset uw monitor ?
<kizmet> pijltjestoets of tab
<kizmet> heb ik gedaan
<kizmet> monitor heb ik gereset en ik heb ook bijgewerkt via de knopjes op de monitor zelf ik krijg geen beter resultaat
<kizmet> had ook gedacht om via de vista mijn resolutie aan te passen
<kizmet> heb ik gedaan maar in ubuntu wijzigt hij het vanzelf terug naar de 600x800
<OerHeks> als dat niet werk, hoop ik dat "stuurprogramma's " een driver heeft.
<kizmet> bedoel je de driver voor het scherm?
<OerHeks> ja
<kizmet> en installeer ik die dan best via vista ?
<OerHeks> unity vereist wel een redenlijk goeie videokaart.
<OerHeks> vista ?
<OerHeks> duhh...
<kizmet> tja ik weet het
<kizmet> maar het is nu eenmaal een tweedehandse pc gekocht voor schoolwerk
<OerHeks> ik weet niks van vista
<kizmet> ik heb dus geen cds
<kizmet> ja maar dat is niet erg ik kan wel redelijk met windows
<kizmet> probleem is dat er geen driver cd is
<OerHeks> ubuntu heeft in het menu zelf stuurprogrammaś ( mits leverbaar)
<kizmet> ja dat was mij bekend
<kizmet> maar hoe kan ik weten of er een stuurprogramma is voor mijn scherm?
<kizmet> dat zal ik wellicht moeten downloaden
<kizmet> ik wil nu gewoon de ubuntu draaiende krijgne
<trijntje> kizmet: welke versie van ubuntu draai je?
<kizmet> ik heb hem net gedownloaded ik denk de 11
<trijntje> ok, heb je een balk links in beeld?
<kizmet> ja daar zitten de hoe noem je dat iconen voor internet en zo
<trijntje> ja klopt, onderaan zit een icoon met een tandwiel, daarmee kan je het configuratiescherm van ubuntu openen
<trijntje> als je daarin 'schermen' kiest kan je de resolutie aanpassen
<kizmet> ja dat weet ik maar ik krijg alleen dat roze scherm in het midden te zien en ik zie nog dat er iets onder zit maar daar kan ik niet aan laat staan dat ik aan de resolutie kan komen
<trijntje> kizmet: als je de alt-toets ingedrukt houdt kan je met de muis het scherm verslepen
<sandertje> avond
<sandertje> ik heb een probleem met Totem....
<sandertje> niet het grootste aller problemen, maar wel een beetje irritant. ik luister naar een stream, en het pakt de metadata maar 1 keer. Dat betekent dat ik volgens Totem nog steeds aan het luisteren ben naar het zelfde nummer als een uur geleden draaide op die stream.
<kizmet> ja dat is zo maar niet hoog genoeg ik krijg niks in beeld van wat ik nodig heb
<trijntje> kizmet: kan je niet een paar keer slepen?
<kizmet> nee kan niet een paar keer slepen
<trijntje> kizmet: hoezo niet?
<kizmet> weet het niet ik kan maar tot aan de zwarte band slepen verder neit
<trijntje> hm, raar
<trijntje> maar wat is het uiteindelijke doel wat je probeert te bereiken?
<kizmet> een normaal leesbaar scherm
<trijntje> kizmet: onder vista of ubuntu?
<kizmet> onder vista krijg ik niet alles draaiend dus onder ubuntu
<trijntje> kizmet: je kan in het configuratiescherm "Extra stuurprogramma's" kiezen, en dan proberen een driver voor je videokaart te installeren
<kizmet> heb ik al geprobeerd maar hij zegt niks te vinden geen vrij of zoiets
<OerHeks> jammer, druk eens Ctrl + Alt + T , en tiep in terminal " lspci | grep VGA "
<OerHeks> en plak de regel output hier
<OerHeks> mogenlijk is je videokaart niet geschikt voor unity, dan is een lichtere desktop aan te raden.
<trijntje> kizmet: kan hij niks vinden of kan hij alleen niet-vrije stuurprogramma's vinden?
<kizmet> ja zo is het
<kizmet> maar heb nu via chat ook hulp van iemand en zit nu ergens iets te doen via jockey-text
<herman__> he mensen
<herman__> iemand problemen zoals ik met de ati drivers?
<herman__> sr i moet gaan
<herman__> doej
<viezerd> probleem opgelost
<gido> iemand een idee voor het volgende? Ik heb een wireless verbinding met m'n systeem. Wanneer ik echter een netwerk kabel aansluit kan ik alleen nog maar het lokale netwerk bereiken ipv het internet.
<OerHeks> wat gebeurt er als je je netwerk dan herstart ?
<OerHeks> sudo service network restart
<gido> zowel wireless als ethernet geprobeerd, geeft geen verschil.
<gido> ook het systeem waarmee ik een lan (crosslink) verbinding maak kan alleen nog bij het lokale netwerk
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me dan een router issue
<OerHeks> waarom crosslink ?
<gido> 2 laptops waarvan ik er 1 gebruik als server.
<OerHeks> hmm een server zou ik een statisch ip geven
<OerHeks> dat zal wel de oorzaak zijn
<gido> ja idd, die heeft ie
<gido> statisch ip in zowel voor eth als wlan netwerk
<OerHeks> netwerk herstarten zou moeten werken voor je desktop
<gido> hmm, ok ga'k dat even proberen
<OerHeks> waarom je je server wilt wisselen is een raar verhaal
<gido> ik heb 2 laptop, eentje daarvan heeft een usb disk.. voor media services wil ik een kabel leggen tussen de 2 laptops.
<OerHeks> een 2e netwerk voor een share.
<gido> inderdaad
<OerHeks> dat moet mogenlijk zijn, ikzelf heb dit nooit geprobeert, wel ICS internet connection sharing
<OerHeks> ik vind niet veel voorbeelden van 2nd network ..
<gido> hangt er net vanaf hoe het wireless netwerk bevalt.
<gido> zit hier op kamers, volgens mij een b netwerk..
<gido> dus probeer een lokaal (kamer) netwerk aan te leggen..
<OerHeks> een vaste draad is beter, zeker als je een machine laat sharen.
<OerHeks> of zelf een routertje als accesspoint installeren, dan heb je je eigen vrije netwerk
<gido> ja dat is wel het makkelijkst, die dingen moet ik binnenkort eens aanschaffen
<OerHeks> dit is een stukje over dubbel netwerk, maar bedoeld voor server met loadbalancing e.d. http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-use-the-second-network-port-on-your-computer/
<gido> okay, thanks.. ga'k eens doorneme
<OerHeks> niet echt jouw vraag.
<OerHeks> ik zou eigenlijk denken, zoals ICS, een eigen dhcp opzetten en via dat netwerk smb o.i.d. laten lopen.
<OerHeks> zonder de verdere bridge naar internet.
<gido> hmm, dan is een simpele router erbij wel handiger. :)
<gido> ik ga even het een en ander proberen..
<gido> mocht't niet lukken ben'k later wel weer terug..
<gido> thanks iig voor de suggesties.
<OerHeks> succes :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-15
<rghvdberg> hoi !
<rghvdberg> ben gwibber aan het proberen  maar hebben ze de multi-column (new stream) er uit gesloopt of zo in 11.10 ?
 * rghvdberg is in de war en baalt ... oplossing = koffie ...
<sadsun> goeiesmiddags
<JapyDooge> tjee
<JapyDooge> iemand praat
<JapyDooge> :P
<sadsun> casw is niet online
<sadsun> dr mag alleen maar ubuntu gepraat worden hier
<sadsun> of was iemand anders die de chitchat-nazi was?
<sadsun> dont remember...
<sadsun> anyway, hallo JapyDooge, ben je nieuw hier?
<JapyDooge> jup
<JapyDooge> naja
<JapyDooge> idle hier alweer een paar dagen
<JapyDooge> en zit al wat maanden in #ubuntu
<JapyDooge> nu niet meer tho
<sadsun> waarom dat kanaal?
<sadsun> ik zit meestal in #ubuntu-uk waar het meestal wel gezelli is
<MonkeyDust> folx, dit kanaal is voor technische support, ga eens kletsen in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<sadsun> hehe^^ dank je ;P
<JapyDooge> dan kun je het hier wel opdoeken MonkeyDust, het is er altijd stil :P niemand heeft support nodig
<MonkeyDust> tijdens kantoortijd niet, dat klopt
<sadsun> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic staat trouwens niet in de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList Kan deze er bij worden gezet?
<tiempjuuh> even kijken
<tiempjuuh> ik mis er wel meer
<tiempjuuh> ik denk dat hij niet erg bijgewerkt is
<Idroy_> overigens is dat offtopic ook niet echt nuttig om er bij te zetten
<Idroy_> VOlgens mij gaat deze lijst ook meer over de channels waar je daadwerkelijk support krijgt voor Ubuntu
<tiempjuuh> in #ubuntu-offtopic krijg je help :/
<Mischien> Hallo is hier iemand
<Mischien> Hallooooooo
<CasW> Jazekers
<Mischien> Ik heb een vraag
<Mischien> ik wil mischien ubuntu gaan gebruiken
<Mischien> maar ik heb geen cd-roms op het moment
<CasW> Je kan ook een live usbstick maken
<Mischien> kan ik ubuntu ook op een usb stick zetten?
<CasW> (Even het juiste linkje opzoeken)
<Mischien> Ik kan het linkje niet vinden op jullie site
<Mischien> of is het download tls ofzo
<CasW> Als je bij de gewone downloadpage van Ubuntu staat, bij stap twee, kies USB stick en Windows (neem ik aan dat je nu gebruikt) en druk op "show me how"
<CasW> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download dus
<Mischien> oke ik zil kijken beadankt
<Sietse|MMS> Hey
<JapyDooge> hoi
<Sietse|MMS> Ik heb een vraagje :P
<JapyDooge> vraag maar raak :p
<Sietse|MMS> Ik wil dat Evolution van die notifications maakt
<Sietse|MMS> Automatisch
<Sietse|MMS> Nu heb ik ingesteld dat hij ieder kwartier update
<Sietse|MMS> Maar dat alleen als ik evolution opgestart heb
<Sietse|MMS> Nu heb mail-notification-evolution geinstalleerd
<JapyDooge> hmm dan zou ik even wachten tot er iemand anders reageert :) ik weet helaas niks van Evolution ^^
<Sietse|MMS> Dat is een plugin
<Sietse|MMS> Maar als ik naar de pluginlijst ga, kan ik hem niet activeren
<Sietse|MMS> Ok, maakt niks :P Ik wacht wel op iemand anders
<Sietse|MMS> Dat vinkje dat er naast staat werkt gewoon niet
<FlipStonE> hmz, eerste keer dualboot linux (ubuntu-mint) met dezelfde home partitie... niet echt van jewelste blijkbaar
<tiempjuuh> neen
<CasW> Colliding config files?
<FlipStonE> uhu :p
<FlipStonE> vooral grafisch dan
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<FlipStonE> randiance theme is nogal onbekend in mint... droog schermpje :-)
<tiempjuuh> twee keer ubuntu gaat nog wel maar...
<FlipStonE> als ik mint zijn eigen home partitie geef vind ik het nog wel leuk eigenlijk...
<FlipStonE> vooral gnome3 vind ik best nog wel goed... maar dat is weer eigen smaak :-)
<FlipStonE> het enige waar ik zo'n beetje mee klooi is dan ik gnome shell niet goed krijg in ubuntu... rare tekens, schuine vensters, enz...
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> raar
<tiempjuuh> bij mij doet ie het gwn
<FlipStonE> idd, maar ga me er ook niet op dood zoeken, komt wel eens goed... mss te maken met m'n ati... niet zo sterk in linux...
<FlipStonE> wat ik nu dacht... het beste mediacenter volgens jullie op linux? is dat xbmc of zoiets?
<OerHeks> jups
<FlipStonE> heb hier nog 'oud' pc'ke liggen, misschien in kast inbouwen, op netwerk, met tv kaart en zow...
<FlipStonE> op een ubuntu 9.10 of zow... met xcfe ofzow... moet wel goed gaan :-)
<OerHeks> 10.04 ook wel denk ik
<FlipStonE> 11.10?
<FlipStonE> om effe op deze pc te testen...
<FlipStonE> lol, blijkbaar enkel maar goed met een nvidia kaart :p
<FujiontheCloud> CUGEL!!!
<FujiontheCloud> FOAD!!!
<FujiontheCloud> JANC!!!
<FujiontheCloud> vrienden
<FujiontheCloud> tot ziens
<OerHeks> laters.
<trijntje> ik probeer mn laptop zo ver te krijgen dat i via apt-cacher update, maar ik krijg de hele tijd time-out errors. Iemand enig idee waar dat aan kan liggen?
<Sietse|MMS> trijntje, gebruik je een ziggo modem?
<trijntje> Sietse|MMS: neen
<Sietse|MMS> Oh
<Sietse|MMS> Dan weet ik het niet :D
<OerHeks> apt-cache install, dan gebruik je toch de pakketten die je al hebt ?
<tiempjuuh> apt-cache install bestaat niet
<tiempjuuh> apt-get install is het
<tiempjuuh> apt-cache search/showpkg/etc.
<OerHeks> je kan updates via de cache van 1 machine verder verspreiden in je netwerk
<tiempjuuh> echt?
<tiempjuuh> stoer 8)
<OerHeks> ideaal, als je machines beheert en je wilt eerst testen.
<trijntje> in theorie kan het iig, in de praktijk is de documentatie verouderd en krijg ik het niet aan de praat :P
<OerHeks> deze ? >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564301
<trijntje> OerHeks: ja, apt-get update blijft hangen bij het wachten op header files
<Sietse|MMS> Werken al je sources?
<trijntje> Sietse|MMS: ja, zonder die proxy settings werkt alles prima
<trijntje> hmm, is er niemand die apt-cacher op ubuntu gebruikt? Ik krijg mn oneiric laptop maar niet zo ver dat i de caching server gebruikt
<hansw> trijntje, op localhost?
<Rooo1o> Uhm hey...Is dit een plaats waar ik vragen kan stellen over problemen met Ubuntu?
<ertai_NL> ja
<Rooo1o> Goed
<ertai_NL> Rooo1o: graag niet in #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<Rooo1o> Waar dan?
<CasW> Rooo1o: Hier zit je goed
<Rooo1o> Ow oke
<CasW> #ubuntu-nl-meeting is een ander "kanaal", zoals dat heet
<ertai_NL> dit is #ubuntu-nl dus hier wel.. maar ik zag je ook op #ubuntu-nl-meeting binnen komen.. Dat is voor vergaderingen
<Rooo1o> Wtf? Ik ben te dom voor vergaderingen...Kan ik eruit gaan wanneer ik dat wil?
<ertai_NL> je dan dat andere kanaal sluiten en deze open houden
<CasW> Uiteraard, ik neem aan dat je er bent gekomen met je browser?
<CasW> Dan staat er naast #ubuntu-nl-meeting bovenin een kruisje, klik daarop en je verlaat dat kanaal
<Rooo1o> Crome ja, zit in Windows nu
<Rooo1o> Chrome*
<ertai_NL> Rooo1o: thnx
<ertai_NL> Rooo1o: wat is je probleem?
<Rooo1o> Goed...Nou, mijn USB toetsenbord (Trust GXT18) wil niet werken. De enterknop, de shifttoets en ik denk ook de controltoets en de backspace werken wel...Iemand een idee?
<ertai_NL> Rooo1o: welke indeling heeft het toetsenbord?
<Rooo1o> Azerty met een heel vreemde positionering van bepaalde toetsen
<ertai_NL> ah.. belgisch tb..
<CasW> Hmm, dit is heel vreemd, hij maakt gewoon gebruik van standaarden (anders zouden er wel allerhande drivers voor Windows te downloaden zijn)...
<ertai_NL> maar de letter-toetsen doen niks?
<CasW> Ik heb zelf eigenlijk nog nooit zoiets gehoord :P
<Oer> usb legacy support aanstaan in de bios ?
<Rooo1o> Zeker, is een UEFI
<Rooo1o> En de lettertoetsen doen inderdaad helemaal niks, net zoals alle andere toetsen buiten die vier, helaas
<Oer> stop de ontvanger eens in een andere poort ?
<Rooo1o> Heb het al in alle ports gestoken
<ertai_NL> Rooo1o: en onder windows doet hij het zotezien wel?
<Rooo1o> Ja allemaal...Anders ga ik morgen gewoon een ander goedkoop toetsenbordje kopen maar dit typt nou net zo lekker
<trijntje> hansw: nee, op n andere pc op local network
<CasW> Oer, ertai_NL, ik vertrouw jullie met deze gast, ik ga weer afsluiten ;)
<ertai_NL> CasW: hmm.. heb weinig ideeen..
<hansw> trijntje, en je apt-get verwijst naar die pc?
<hansw> sources.list dus
<Oer> ik vind er ook geen issues over ..
<ertai_NL> Oer: ik ook niet
<trijntje> hansw: ik heb de proxy ingesteld in /etc/apt/apt.confd./01proxy
<Oer> maar uefi, doe je dit op een apple ?
<Rooo1o> Nee op een Windows gewoon hoor
<Rooo1o> Moederbord is P8Z68-v pro
<Oer> z68 .. gruwelijk nieuw
<Rooo1o> Hmm ja
<Oer> zo nieuw, maak er een bugreport van aan
<Rooo1o> Nja kijk ik begrijp best wel dat ik waarschijnlijk gewoon één van de tientallen zeuren ben die hier dagelijks binnenkomt...Als het te moeilijk is ofzo dan koop ik morgen gewoon een nieuw goedkoop ding :P weg met dit toetsenbord
<Oer> ik denk onder "ubuntu-bug evdev "
<Oer> nee, niet te moeilijk, je hebt te nieuwe hardware, en elke bug rapport helpt.
<ertai_NL> Rooo1o: wat Oer zegt..
<Rooo1o> Nja als ik wat kan bijdragen zal ik niet aarzelen even die site opzoeken
<Oer> oke
<Oer> maak een launchpad account aan, en volg dan de wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Oer> ik heb je al een beetje geholpen, onder welk deeltje het valt
<Rooo1o> Thanks
<hansw> trijntje, en de apt-proxy-v2.conf ?
<hansw> deb http://apt-proxy:port/backend dist component
<hansw> die laatste dus in je sources list waarbij de apt-proxy dus de juiste machine is
<hansw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Oer> ah You should change the default port to 9998 instead of 9999 while bug 154494 isn`t fixed
<Oer> ook goed om te weten
<trijntje> weer n ander programma, ik probeerde het nu met apt-cacher
<Oer> als je het werkend hebt, heb je stof voor een wiekie
<trijntje> bedankt voor de link hansw, ik zal die eens doorlezen
<hansw> trijntje, ziet er niet moeilijk uit, moet wel te doen zijn denk ik
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-16
<John01nl> Welk Ubuntu Genie kan mij helpen?
<John01nl> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<CH__> Ja hoor.
<danger89> Holland?
<originals> welkom danger89
<danger89> welkom originals
<Gerben> Hey. Ik ben al de hele dag aan het zoeken naar een vervanging voor Gnome to do, dat ik een paar dagen heb gebruikt en die al mijn taken is kwijtgeraakt. Een todo list applicatie dus. Het liefst iets dat kan synchroniseren met rememberthemilk, iemand een suggestie?
<Gerben> Tasque ook al getest, maar die verwijderd de categorieen die aan een taak zijn gekoppeld tijdens het syncen.
<CasW> Wacht even, even zoeken
<CasW> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/wunderlist-linux-download/ ?
<Gerben> zal ik even testen... Ik dacht dat ik die al gespot had en dat het werkt met Adobe Air, Adobe heeft dit jaar de ondersteuning daarvan stop gezet dus dan zit je weer op een dood platform... Maar ik zal even kijken of het een beetje werkt.
<sadsun> thunderbird heeft ook 1 of ander Kalender extensie
<tiempjuuh> lightning sadsun, maar in 11.10 moet je de béta nemen
<sadsun> hmm, slecht van Mozilla dan :(
<tiempjuuh> nee, de béta is nog aardig goed
<the^user> ik heb mijn hd geformateerd maar voor windowqs heb je recuva omdan alsnog foto, s terug te halen van een geformateerde schijf kan dat met ubuntu ook ?
<the^user> weet iemand dat mischien ?
<CasW> Als hij goed, volledig geformatteerd is niet zomaar, nee, dacht ik.
<CasW> (Oftewel; formatteerd Windows wel volledig? :P)
<Gerben> formatteren, normaal gesproken, betekent alleen dat hij het bestandssysteem leeg maakt (fat tabel achtig iets)
<Gerben> daarom duurt dat ook niet lang.
<sadsun> killdisk heeft een of ander file-recovery programma
<Gerben> Aan het begin van een FS zit een soort index. Bestand X vind je op blok Y
<Gerben> die kan je dus grotendeels weer herstellen met dat soort hersteltooltjes
<Gerben> tenzij je inderdaad een wype achtige tool hebt gebruikt.
<CasW> *formatteert, overigens, en ja, jullie hebben gelijk :P
<idefix> hoi, hoe kan ik een TV serie van vanavond opnemen op mijn computer?
<Gerben> the^user,  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk   kan je daar wat mee?
<the^user> heeft biemand ervaring met zo.n tool
<sadsun> welke tv-serie, idefix ?
<idefix> op ned 1 over "sta op tegen kanker"
<sadsun> uitzendinggemist.nl ?
<idefix> is dat makkelijk? ik heb ooit een stream TV van een griekse zender op mijn PC kunnen ontvangen
<sadsun> je moet wel de oude versie van die website gebruiken
<idefix> dat moet dan dus ook voor ned1 2 en 3 kunen
<Gerben> heb je een TV kaart of wil je van internet iets halen?
<idefix> ik heb geen tv kaart :(
<sadsun> waarom opnemen als iets online kan bekijken?
<tiempjuuh> dan wordt het idd lastig idefix
<idefix> omdat ik vanavond ergens heen moet
<tiempjuuh> de nieuwe site werkt ook, onderaan klikken op afspelen in flash :)
<idefix> maar ik kon ooit via een commando in the Terminal dus een griekse zender met superkwaliteit ontvangen
<tiempjuuh> idefix: ben jij de idefix van 'slechtste mop ooit'?
<idefix> neen
<tiempjuuh> ah
<idefix> ik ben best goed in het vertellen van moppen
<tiempjuuh> hehe
<idefix> maar wat doe ik nou?
<tiempjuuh> dat mag je doen in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<idefix> ik moet dat programma zien
<sadsun> idefix: http://beta.uitzendinggemist.nl/afleveringen/1116090
<Gerben> dat kan je dan toch via uitzendinggemist zien? Ik heb verder even op de website gekeken, en ze verwijzen daar op verschillende plekken naar het bekijken van de uitzending van 2010, als ik daar kijk zie ik alleen een aankondiging voor 2011, maar ligt dus voor de hand dat die er straks wel komt.
<sadsun> het staat er al op
<idefix> nu krijg ik een vraag of ik codecs wil installeren op mijn computertje
<idefix> maar tot nu toe lukt installeren op mijn computer alleen als ik het via synaptic doe
<sadsun> "afspelen in Flash" klikken
<sadsun> silverlight werkt niet
<Gerben> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/77975/microsoft-stopt-mogelijk-met-ontwikkeling-silverlight.html   en dan maar duimen!
<the^user> gerben bedankt daar kan ik denk ik wel wat mee
<tiempjuuh> idefix: sorry, unity was onwillig.
<the^user> weet iemand waar ik kan zien welke kernel ik heb
<tiempjuuh> ik denk dat je best op uitzending gemist kijkt :)
<tiempjuuh> the^user: ja
<the^user> tiempjuuh,  en dat is
<tiempjuuh> via hardinfo
<tiempjuuh> vroeger ook via 'over gnome' maar nu niet meer :/
<tiempjuuh> er is ook een terminal opdracht voor
<Gerben> uname -a
<tiempjuuh> die ja
<idefix> unity was onwillig? tiempjuuh?
<tiempjuuh> ja
<tiempjuuh> hij liep vast
<idefix> wat is unity?
<tiempjuuh> moment
<sadsun> een bestuingsmenu, idefix
<sadsun> besturingsmenu*
<tiempjuuh> dit is unity, idefix:
<tiempjuuh> http://ubuntuone.com/3VETv74rJqXP7kTTghTc9Q
<sadsun> gaat 12.04 ook unity krijgen of gaan ze over naar gnome-shell 3.4?
<tiempjuuh> Unity
<sadsun> canonical richt echt op de touchscreens :-/
<idefix> hoe komt het dat ik alleen via synaptic dingen kan installeren op mijn computer?
<tiempjuuh> je kan Gnome Shell er altijd bij mikken
<tiempjuuh> idefix: in welke ubuntu-versie zit je?
<sadsun> ja, heb ik in 11.10 gedaan
<idefix> 2.6.32-35-generic
<tiempjuuh> ik bedoel welke versie
<tiempjuuh> 11.10, 11.04, 10.10, 10.04?
<idefix> hold your horses! één momentje
<idefix> mijn pc is niet zo snel
<tiempjuuh> :)
<szal> 2.6.32 = 10.04
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<tiempjuuh> szal: dank
<idefix> ik loop dus weer eens acher :S
<tiempjuuh> ik had er ook net op gegoogled :P
<szal> 10.10 = 2.6.35, 11.04 = 2.6.38, 11.10 = 3.0.0
<tiempjuuh> idefix: nee hoor, 10.04 is nog prima
<tiempjuuh> wat gebeurt er als je via het Software Center installeert?
<idefix> maar hoe komt het dat ik alleen via synaptic kan installeren en niet via pop windows uit browsers?
<sadsun> 10.04 is LTS en dus niet zo halfgebakken als de andere versies :P
<idefix> wat is het software center?
<idefix> is dat goed of slecht sadsun?
<sadsun> minder bugs, dus goed
<Gerben> CasW, thanks voor de wunderlist aanbeveling... Duurde even vanwege dependencies om het te laten werken, maar nu werkt ie aardig. Mooie nederlandse vertaling ook. Was net even de 'Krediet' knop aan het uitproberen... Dit is de 'credits' pagina waarop dus de auteurs staan...
<tiempjuuh> idefix: installeren via pop-ups uit browsers? geef eens een voorbeeld?
<sadsun> 12.04 wordt ook een LTS
<idefix> zoals op die uitzending gemist site van net
<tiempjuuh> klopt
<tiempjuuh> die wordt 5 jaar (!) ondersteund
<idefix> krijg ik de vraag of ik codecs wil installeren..
<sadsun> probeer je silverlight of moonlight te installeren, idefix ?
<MonkeyDust> heeft MS silverlight niet opgegeven?
<idefix> volgens mij heette het zo idd sadsun..
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> MonkeyDust: nog niet
<sadsun> uhm, niet doen, die is erg out of date
<tiempjuuh> idefix: slecht nieuws, het gaat niet werken op Ubuntu
<tiempjuuh> idefix: Net5?
<idefix> Ned1
<MonkeyDust> "Moonlight heeft slechts ondersteuning tot Silverlight 3, waardoor applicaties die op nieuwere versies van Silverlight geprogrammeerd zijn vaak niet onder Linux werken."
<tiempjuuh> Nederland 1?
<idefix> yeaps
<sadsun> onder het uitzendinggemist scherm zit een link "Afspelen in Flash"
<sadsun> daarop klikken en dan werkt't
<idefix> en flash rules the world?
<tiempjuuh> idefix: klik linksonderin beeld op 'afspelen in flash´
<tiempjuuh> oh sadsun :P
<tiempjuuh> dat werkt beter dan Silverlight
<tiempjuuh> want Silverlight doet het niet
<Gerben> CasW, zo ongeveer niks werkt in de Wunderlist app - ongeveer alle hot keys doen het niet, die doen het wel via firefox. Dit kan ik zelf in een paar minuten net zo goed programmeren => rm -rf
<CasW> Ik ben terug
<CasW> Gerben: Ik heb ook maar een link van omgubuntu gekopieerd ;)
<Gerben> lol CasW http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/gnome-3-web-application-mode/
<idefix> wat vinden jullie van mijn jaren '70 look? mobro.co/VincentvanBruchem
<Gerben> ga ik die eens proberen icm rememberthemilk, want dat is ongeveer hetzelfde als wat die tool die jij linkte ook deed
<idefix> bestaat er ook een #ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<CasW> Er bestaat een #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, en het is daar erg offtopic en gezellig ;)
<Gerben> enige is dat ik voor werk nu op opensuse zit vanweg allerlei bugs die een tijdje in ubuntu zaten
<idefix> helaas ben ik daar wel gebanned :(
<Gerben> prive laptop wel ubuntu, hoeft iets minder stabiel te zien
<CasW> Tsja, daar kan ik ook niets aan doen
<MonkeyDust> waar gebanned, idefix ?
<tiempjuuh> ah, dus wel de idefix van het forum :P
<tiempjuuh> MonkeyDust: in offtopic
<MonkeyDust> zonder reden waarschijnlijk ;)
<tiempjuuh> dat denk ik MonkeyDust :P
<Guest2389> hallo
<Guest2389> oke dats mooi
<tiempjuuh> oke?
<tiempjuuh> je zal eens 2 minuutjes wachten :O
<trijntje> kan iemand dit bug report bekijken en mij vertellen wat de fix is? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/777903
<trijntje> ik kan het niet echt uit de comments opmaken, het pakket 'asm' oid bestaat niet
<CasW> Zoals mycroes al zegt is een oplossing het commando "apt-get source -b perl", die download en build de sourcecode van perl en dan gaat het wel goed
<CasW> En anders moet je die headers zien te vinden
<Soepstengel> Hallo mensen. Ik ben bezig om een test mailserver(tje) in te richten die later hopelijk dienst kan doen als echte productie server. Ik heb postfix + courier aan de praat gekregen en alles werkt naar behoren. Vervolgens ben ik op het internet gaan zoeken naar manieren om beide applicaties goed te beveiligen. Veel verder dan iptables kwam ik niet. Weten jullie of ik iets mis of hebben de applicaties niet veel veiligheids instellingen die
<Soepstengel>  ik kan tweaken?
<OerHeks> ja IPtables kan je goed gebruiken, en fail2ban ( om herhaaldelijk fout inloggen te blokkeren)
<OerHeks> verder kan realtime monitoren met naigos.
<viezerd> Soepstengel: waarschijnlijk wil je ook antispam en antivirus op je mailserver
<OerHeks> ja, een antispam module is ook wenselijk idd, viezerd
<viezerd> en ssl / tls support
<trijntje> CasW: dat run ik nu, lekker veel warnings ;)
<CasW> Ach, altijd leuk ;)
<trijntje> ja, dan voel ik me wat beter over mn eigen zielige programma's, die compilen iig zinder warnings :P
<viezerd> Soepstengel: wat ook leuk is voor je mailserver is "greylisting"
<timhenri> goeieavond
<Soepstengel> Anti-spam/virus heb ik idd al geinstalleerd. fail2ban en nagios ga ik naar kijken. Bedankt hiervoor.
<timhenri> ik probeer ubuntu te installeren op acer aspire one
<timhenri> maar krijg lightdm main process terminated status 1
<timhenri> heb alles geprobeerd, maar geen enkele oplossing lijkt te lukken...
<MonkeyDust> is dat geen eee pc?
<timhenri> nee, acer aspire
<tiempjuuh> wacht even
<tiempjuuh> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/aa1
<timhenri> super! vriendelijk bedankt
<timhenri> zou deze uitleg ook al werken voor 11.10?
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: van wie is die site?
<OerHeks> trijntje, van Pjotr
<trijntje> haha, dat dacht ik al aan het taalgebruik te zien ;)
<OerHeks> ik herken hem aan https-certificaat-failure :-)
<trijntje> timhenri: waarschijnlijk wel, ik zou iig de instructies volgen, als je ergens vastloopt kan je hier om hulp vragen
<OerHeks> dit was me nog niet opgevallen > http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2011/11/16/ubuntu-11-10-waar-zijn-de-groepsinstellingen-gebleven/
<Piratelv> Echt, recent elke keer dat ik iets over 11.10 lees of er iets mee doe, wordt het een ramp
<Piratelv> Is het nou gewoon zo'n slechte release?
<wdh> hier werkt het prima
<wdh> op de server dan.. desktop nog niet geprobeerd :)
<Piratelv> Ja de  server heb ik ook, die is prima. Maar de desktop. . .
<sadsun> ik had meer problemen met 11.04 dan 11.10
<OerHeks> ik vind het raar, dat unity zo zwaar is.
<Piratelv> Even iets heel anders tussen door, OerHeks. Weet jij toevallig waarom libreoffice vensters in kubuntu 11.10 via een tcp socket op de desktop worden weer gegeven?
<OerHeks> geen idee, ik wist dit niet.
<Piratelv> ok :)
<Piratelv> Dan ga ik me daar maar eens inverdiepen. Heb me ouders since een week kubuntu 11.10 draaien en kom steeds van dit soort kleine dingen tegen
<BaseBoyNL> Goede avond
<trijntje> hey BaseBoyNL
<BaseBoyNL> Weet iemand toevalig hoe je goed een mail server kan monitoren ?
<BaseBoyNL> live
<trijntje> BaseBoyNL: wat voor soort informatie zou je willen?
<BaseBoyNL> of die niet over belast raakt
<trijntje> overbalast? wat moet ik me daarbij voorstellen. Je kan makkelijk kijken hoeveel CPU/geheugen gebruikt wordt, als je dat bedoeld
<trijntje> free -m voor geheugen, top voor CPU
<BaseBoyNL> Oke en daarmee kan je natuurlijk ook zien hoe de server er voor staat
<trijntje> dat lijkt me het simpelste ja, er zijn vast geavanceerde programma's voor het in de gate houden van je server, maar die ken ik niet
<BaseBoyNL> ik heb ook wel eens gelezen over top  is dat iets ?
<trijntje> jahoor, moet je maar 'man top' op je server uitvoeren, dan kan je de handleiding lezen
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: monitoring hangt deels ook af van de gebruikte software
<JanC> vb. Postfix heeft het 'postqueue -p' commando om te zien welke (en dus ook hoeveel) mails in de wachtrij staan
<BaseBoyNL> heeft exim dit ook ?
<JanC> zal wel iets gelijkaardigs hebben ja
<JanC> weet ik niet zo uit het hoofd
<JanC> en met monitoring software moet het mogelijk zijn om dat soort dingen regelmatig te checken en grafiekjes te maken etc.
<JanC> de meeste monitoring software zal ook wel plugins hebben voor de meestgebruikte mailserver
<JanC> +s
 * JanC off
<BaseBoyNL> hmm vreemd wanneer ik exim -bpc doet geeft die aan -bash: exim: command not found
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb met nero (windows) ooit een CD image (.nrg) gemaakt. Als ik deze op Ubuntu converteer naar een .iso (met nrg2iso) kan deze om de een of andere reden niet gelezen worden met VirtualBox OSE. Echter iso die ik direct vanaf mijn CD-ROM heb gemaakt met Brasero worden wel goed herkend. Weet iemand hoe ik van die .nrg bestanden goed werkende .iso bestanden kan maken zonder nrg2iso te gebruiken?
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: vermoedelijk moet je root-rechten hebben daarvoor?
<JanC> of het is jaaaaaaren geleden dat ik nog exim gebruikt heb  ;)
<JanC> pjotter: kunnen andere programma's wel wat met die geconverteerde .iso overweg?
<pjotter> Ja, gek genoeg wel. ISO mount, bijvoorbeeld, werkt prima met die iso's. Alleen VirtualBox pikt ze niet op.
<JanC> misschien en VBox-bug dan?
<JanC> of een VBox-beperking
<pjotter> Waarschijnlijk wel. Hij zeurt dat er iets niet goed zou zijn met de header van die ISO.
<JanC> vb. multi-sessie .iso of zo
<pjotter> Alle ISO's die ik gemaakt heb door de oude nrg's te converteren naar iso's met het programma nrg2iso doen het niet onder VirtualBox OS
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Thnx en de queue is wat er verstuurd moet worden toch als ik het goed begrijp
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: gestuurd of afgeleverd
<BaseBoyNL> Maar er staat nu overal 0
<BaseBoyNL> terwijl er zeker weten mails in de mailboxen zitten
<JanC> kan in principe ook dingen zijn die lokaal afgeleverd moeten worden maar waar dat niet lukt of zo
<pjotter> Wat ik altijd nog kan doen is de nrg's branden op schijven en die dan vervolgens weer omzetten naar iso's met brasero. Die iso's  doen het wel. Maar dat is wel enigszins omslachtig.
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: heeft niks met mailboxen te maken
<BaseBoyNL> dus wanneer ik een mail stuur staat er 1
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: het is de wachtrij van dingen die nog verwerkt moeten worden
<BaseBoyNL> tot die is verstuurd dan zet die hem weer op 0
<JanC> idd.
<JanC> of hetzelfde voor binnenkomende mail
<JanC> wat binnenkomt maar nog niet afgeleverd is in een mailbox
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Nice ! alleen jammer dat die niet zelf update
<JanC> of wat binnenkomt maar nog niet doorgestuurd is
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: daar zijn dus extra tools & monitoring software voor, die dat frequent controleren
<JanC> als je een drukke mailserver hebt kan het bijvoorbeeld zijn dat hotmail je gaat limiteren tot X mails / uur
<JanC> en als je er dan X+Y gaat versturen per uur, krijg je Y mails extra per uur in de wachtrij  ;)
<JanC> en als Y erg groot is kan dat een probleem zijn natuurlijk die mails in de wachtrij moeten immers ergens op je server opgeslagen worden
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Ja oke maar dat kan je afvangen toch door je aan te melden bij zo instantie ?
<BaseBoyNL> want hoe doet facebook dit anders
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: grote providers hebben vaak speciale wachtrij-servers waar ze mails voor dergelijke vervelende bestemmingen tijdelijk opslaan...   :P
<BaseBoyNL> Aha oke maar bij hoeveel mails is dat ongeveer ?
<JanC> die gaan dan die mails later als het minder druk is terug proberen afleveren
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: ik weet Belgische ISPs die zo enkele miljoenen mails in de queue naar hotmail hadden ooit  :P
<JanC> en ja, dat is erg klote van hotmail
<JanC> hotmail (of een andere instantie die dit doet) wentelt de kost van hun gebrek aan capaciteit zo af op anderen...
<BaseBoyNL> Is dit enkel bij hotmail of ook bij google ?
<JanC> je kan uiteraard ook gewoon de mails naar zo'n server droppen en je gebruikers vertellen dat hotmail (of whoever) crap zijn  ;)
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: dat van hotmail was enige jaren geleden, geen idee hoe het met google zit
<JanC> of met anderen
<OerHeks> via google kan je ook maar beperkt mails en bcc gebruiken.
<OerHeks> verzendings-limieten > http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=nl&answer=166852
<BaseBoyNL> OerHeks: Ja bij het versturen maar geld dit ook voor het versturen naar google
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: op zich kan hetzelfde gebeuren als een populaire ontvangende mailserver onbereikbaar is, etc.
<BaseBoyNL> Jep ik snap wat je bedoel
<JanC> is ook afhankelijk van je mailserver: hoeveel diskspace je hebt voor de queue vergeleken met het totale mailverkeer of dat ene probleem is
<BaseBoyNL> Ik ben namelijk met een nieuwsbrief module bezig dus vandaar dat ik er wat dieper op in gaat met grote batches
<JanC> bij een ISP met een miljoen klanten is dat sneller een probleem dan als je een mailserver opzet voor je familie & vrienden  ;)
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Maar die wacht queue kan je instellen op een anderen server begrijp ik
<BaseBoyNL> Heb nu 2 dedicated servers hangen in het datacenter enkel voor mij
<BaseBoyNL> Wilde met 1 mailen en de ander als web
<the^user> gerben http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk werkte goed heb alle 4500 foto,s terug, mijn nichtje is jou heel erg dankbaar
<JanC> zorg vooral dat je nieuwsbrief enkel naar mensen gaat die die willen krijgen, en dat je prompt reageert op klachten & verzoeken tot uitschrijving...
<the^user> JanC,  mag de gerben regel even in de topic , a u b
<BaseBoyNL> Uiteraard we hanteren de regels van de OPTA
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: op zich is het bij een nieuwsbrief minder cruciaal dat die snel toekomt natuurlijk
<JanC> bij de meeste nieuwsbrieven toch
<BaseBoyNL> Uiteraard
<BaseBoyNL> Maar je lost het ook deels op door via 2 servers met aparte ip adressen te mailen neem ik aan
<JanC> dus als die neiuwsbrief in je uitgaande queue zit voor een uurtje voor sommige klanten van grote mail providers, so be it
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: dat kan helpen, maar anderzijds kan het ook nuttig zijn dat 2e IP in reserve te houden voor je eigen mails, zodat je nog kan mailen indien je server alsnog geblokkeerd wordt  ;)
 * JanC gaat slapen
<JanC> slaapwel allemaal  ☺
<OerHeks> :-)
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: jep dat is waar
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Hartelijk bedankt voor de informatie  !
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-17
<MELIS-NL> hiiiii
<idefix> waarom reageert mijn Update Manager niet?
<idefix> dat is toch een slecht teken, of niet?
<idefix> joehoe
<idefix> nu dat jullie dit weten gaan jullie me nu hacken?
<idefix> hoe doet hij dat?
<idefix> zo'n message bij zijn quitten?
<Snicksie> idefix, niet iedereen is hier constant ;)
<Snicksie> ik zou zo direct ook geen antwoord weten op je vraag
<idefix> ik zie de hele tijd zo'n klokje draaien maar er wordt niet geupdate :S
<Snicksie> als je update manager niet reageert kun je hem best afsluiten (eventueel via de system monitor (taakbeheer)) en dan nog eens opstarten
<Snicksie> je internetconnectie zal werken, anders zou je hier niet kunnen chatten ;)
<Snicksie> maar sluit hem gewoon even af
<idefix> ps aux | grep updatemanager ?
<Snicksie> en desnoods moet je even handmatig je updates binnenhalen via sudo apt-get update
<Snicksie> en dan nog eens de updatemanager openen ;)
<idefix> daarmee worden de important security updates gehaald?
<Snicksie> maar misschien dat StefandeVries de tijd heeft om je even te helpen met je update manager ;)
<Snicksie> als je dat hebt ingesteld wel, idefix ;)
<idefix> en dat weet ik dus niet
<Snicksie> maar het sudo apt-get update commando haalt alle updatelijsten op voorzover ik weet
<Snicksie> en dus zal de updatemanager, die die lijsten nodig heeft, daarvandaan kunnen bekijken welke updates er beschikbaar zijn en je vragen die te installeren ;)
<Snicksie> al kan het ook via de commandline ;)
<Snicksie> maargoed, ik heb zo les, dus ik ga even mijn boeken en dergelijk pakken ;)
<Snicksie> succes nog idefix !
<StefandeVries> Wat is het probleem, idefix?
<idefix> hoi StefandeVries
<idefix> mijn update manager bleef hangen a.h.w.
<StefandeVries> Heb je al geprobeerd te updaten via de terminal?
<idefix> het is nu proefwerk en tentamen weken op de scholen en universiteiten hè?
<StefandeVries> Het kan zijn dat je dan een update van de Update Manager krijgt :)
<StefandeVries> Op mijn school niet.
<StefandeVries> Maar ik ken wel twee mensen die inderdaad nu in de toets-/tentamenweek zitten.
<idefix> ik heb via de terminal gedaan sudo apt-get update
<idefix> moet het dan goed zijn?
<StefandeVries> nee, dan nog sudo apt-get upgrade
<StefandeVries> update haalt alleen de pakketlijsten opnieuw binnen, upgrade haalt ook echt de nieuwe pakketten binnen.
<idefix> ok
<idefix> het lijkt wel alsof het sneller gaat dan via het window
<StefandeVries> dat is ook zo  :)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga nu ook naar school toe.
<StefandeVries> Houdoe!
<Snicksie> idefix, is het nog gelukt?
<idefix> volgens mij wel, al kan ik dat niet precies zien
<idefix> hoe gaat het met je tentamenweek?
<idefix> daar zit je toch in?
<idefix> in je tentamen week, Snicksie?
<idefix> volgens mij is het wel gelukt
<Snicksie> nee idefix, ik woon in belgie ;)
<Snicksie> proficiat dat het gelukt is ;)
<Snicksie> mijn examens zijn pas in januari ;)
<Snicksie> en dan nog es in juni
<jpjacobs> Hey! Gisteren uit puur frustratie met unity kubuntu-desktop-full geinstalleerd, maar unity blijft opstarten in mijn sessie. Ideeen om die dat af te leren?
<Snicksie> heb je voor het inloggen daar kde gekozen jpjacobs ?
<jpjacobs> Snicksie: daar had ik nog net aan gedacht :p
<jpjacobs> pfff sinds mijn upgrade naar 11.10 is er niks meer wat nog deftig loopt. Zelfs men koptelfoon uitgang werkt nimeer
<Snicksie> hm, je kan die proberen te fixen met alsactl jpjacobs :)
<jpjacobs> en geregeld kernel panics, unity werkt maar half zen gat (toch met mijn gebruikers account, guest account werkt probleemloos) etc etc
<Snicksie> even in de terminal alsactl intypen en dan een aantal dingen unmuten totdat je koptelefoon terug werkt ;)
<Snicksie> hm, herinstallatie misschien beter jpjacobs ?
<jpjacobs> microfoon werkte heeft sinds 10.04 al niet meer gewerkt, tenzzij met een gepatchte kernel, dus daar ben ik ondertussen al aan gewend
<Snicksie> kost even tijd, maar dan en je bent waarschijnlijk gewoon van de problemen af ;)
<jpjacobs> en dan nog mijn vriendin die bij alles wat er misloopt in mijn nek zit van "Waarom gebruikt ge nu niet gewoon windosws zoals iedereen, hoeveel tijd steekt ge daar nu wel ni in..."
<jpjacobs> pffff frustrerend
<jpjacobs> 't is men dagje niet
<jpjacobs> ja 'k zal wel een keertje herinstalleren denk ik idd
<Snicksie> wat je ook eventueel zou kunnen doen (ik garandeer absoluut ni dat het werkt) is gewoon je ubuntu-desktop package verwijderen en dan zul je via de terminal moeten gaan werken om nog eens proberen kde te installeren ;)
<jpjacobs> ook al geprobeerd
<burn> hallo, 'k heb net 11.10 geïnstalleerd, zijn er visual effects beschikbaar in unity?
<burn> 'k Kan niets vinden, ook niet op Google
<jpjacobs> ja, der is compiz configuration manager of zo
<jpjacobs> ccm of iets dergelijks
<burn> hmmm, is bekijken
<CasW> ccsm
<jpjacobs> ja dat
<jpjacobs> :p
<burn> ja, ok
<burn> compiz manager installeren
<burn> en't werkt
<burn> blijkbaar al
<burn> gewoon weinig effects die opstaan
<idefix> wil er nog iemand een russische postorderbruid?
<idefix> blond haar, blauwe ogen
<idefix> lange benen
<idefix> sorry, ik ben gebanned op ubuntu-offtopic-nl, ik moet ergens mijn ei kwijt
<CasW> Doe dat dan niet hier
<idefix> laat me dan weer op offtopic!
<CasW> Ga naar #eikwijt of zo
<idefix> dat bestaat niet
<CasW> Nu wel.
<jpjacobs> of begin een blog ofzo
<idefix> dus zo kan je een channel beginnen...
<jpjacobs> of een dagboek als je oldskool wild gaan
<szal> als hij oldskool wild wil gaan? ;)
<jpjacobs> ja helemaal wild als een wild zwijn :p
<jpjacobs> ok tis al goed *wilt :p
<idefix> ik ken wel een amjacobs
<idefix> how krijg ik weer toegang tot offtopic?
<CasW> Voorbeeldig gedrag vertonen
<idefix> het is al wel weer meer dan een jaar geleden dat ik gebanned ben
<idefix> m.a.w. het is verjaard, laat me er weer in!
<CasW> Geduld, geduld.
<idefix> kan je een goed woordje voor me doen?
<CasW> Ik ben denk ik niet de persoon om dat te doen.
<idefix> ik moet zo naar m'n werk
<tiempjuuh> wanda :D
<tiempjuuh> Wanda__ :D (opnieuw :P)
<Wanda__> Snap er geen r.... van
<Wanda__> stop er mee vind het maar raar dit alles.
<tiempjuuh> vraag het maar gewoon
<tiempjuuh> oh
<tiempjuuh> te laat
<leoquant> hoi Wanda__
<Wanda__> Hoi Leoquant;-).
<tiempjuuh> dag Wanda__, StefandeVries
<Wanda__> Dag iedereen.
<leoquant> Registered : Nov 17 13:54:42 2011 (4 hours, 9 minutes, 29 seconds ago)
<leoquant> gefeliciteerd Wanda__
<leoquant> goed gedaan
<Idroy> :)
<Wanda__> Hmmmm;-).
<leoquant> goed nieuws hoor
<Wanda__> Blijf het toch een ingewikkeld spel vinden.
<Wanda__> Zal zijn reden wel hebben.
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> als ze het nou allemaal wat simpeler hadden benoemd ;)
<tiempjuuh> je vindt je weg nog wel Wanda__, geloof me :)
<Wanda__> Ach ja we doen ons best en met jullie hulp zal het wel lukken.
<Idroy> Vast wel :)
<Wanda__> ;-).
<StefandeVries> Hi Wanda__, tiempjuuh, leoquant, Idroy :)
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<Wanda__> Hoy Stefan.
<leoquant> u krijgt bij de server/console ook identified nu he Wanda__ ?
<leoquant> ident. by services
<Wanda__> Ja dat klopt als een bus.
<leoquant> bent u nu in xchat?
<Wanda__> xchat gnome..
<leoquant> ah dat ken ik weer niet...
<StefandeVries> dat is hetzelfde ;)
<leoquant> ga naar linksboven en klik op xchat, linkermuisknop: netwerk? kan daar ook?
<Wanda__> Voor de kanaal lijst ?.
<leoquant> ja
<Wanda__> Ze staan erop.
<leoquant> dat had u reeds gedaan he?
<leoquant> mooi
<Wanda__> Ja.
<leoquant> nu kunt u bij #Freenode een unaffiliated aanvragen
<Wanda__> Alleen als ik afsluit zijn ze weer weg ,dacht dat het in de andere Xchat opgeslagen kon worden.
<leoquant> bij een staffer
<Wanda__>  unaffiliated < Wat is dat.
<leoquant> bij de gewone xchat blijven ze idd opgeslagen
<leoquant> een host/ip mask
<Idroy> Wanda__, sluit u de pc af en dat daardoor ook xchat uit gaat? Of sluit u xchat gewoon zelf uit?
<Wanda__> Stond dat ook in het Log van Mwanzo ?.
<Wanda__> Als alles uitgezet is.
<leoquant> Wanda__, ja
<Wanda__> Ga ik daar morgen ook eens naar kijken Leoquant.
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> irc is gewoon wennen....
<Idroy> Wanda__, ik heb altijd als ik de pc afsluit en ik laat op dat moment xchat ook uitgaan (door het afsluiten dus), dat xchat mijn instellingen ook niet opslaat
<Wanda__> Met alles bedoel ik dus de complete xchat.
<Idroy> Daardoor sluit ik xchat altijd af door eerst /quit in te typen, en dan het venster te sluiten.
<Wanda__> Maar is geen probleem heb alles in een geditje staan dus snel er weer op gezet.
<Idroy> Ah, ok
<Idroy> kan een fout in xchat gnome zijn
<leoquant> mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar xchat ipv gnome xchat
<leoquant> soi
<Idroy> ik gebruik zelf de ¨normale¨ xchat (zit niet heel veel berschil in denk ik)
<leoquant> ik moet weg nu
<Idroy> verchil*
<Wanda__> Heb ik al van meerdere gehoord.
<Wanda__> Nog een goede avond Leoquant en bedankt voor alles.
<leoquant> ok ツ in mwanzo en hier zijn bekwame irc ers Wanda__ ...
<leoquant> ツ
<Wanda__> Ik weet.
<Wanda__> ;-)
<StefandeVries> Ik duik weer eens voor de piano. Genoeg mensen om te helpen. ;)
<Wanda__> Duik ze Stefan speel wat moois.
<tiempjuuh> :)
<Wanda__> Ga ook nog even naar ons Forum kijken.
<Wanda__> Tot straks misschien.
<tiempjuuh> oke Wanda__, tot zo :)
<ubuntu-gebruiker> halo ik heb een vraagje
<tiempjuuh> vragen mag altijd ubuntu-gebruiker ;)
<ubuntu-gebruiker> ik heb een hele tijd met windows moeten werken en nu ben ik terug beland bij ubuntu
<tiempjuuh> en nu
<qwebirc781790> sorry internet deed even raar
<qwebirc781790> (ik ben ubuntu-gebruiker)
<tiempjuuh> ja
<qwebirc781790> nu lees ik net dat songbird niet meer bestaat voor linux
<qwebirc781790> kent iemand een goed alternatief ?
<tiempjuuh> songbird was...?
<tiempjuuh> even kijken
<qwebirc781790> een mediaplayer
<qwebirc781790> waar ik men muziek afspeelde
<qwebirc781790> (was nog ubuntu 9. zoveel denk ik )
<tiempjuuh> Ik ben weg van Clementine
<qwebirc781790> (zat niet in ubuntu maar heb het apart geinstaleert toen)
<tiempjuuh> probeer es
<qwebirc781790> ik zal is zien
<qwebirc781790> kan ik  daarmee album hoesjes hebben
<qwebirc781790> en albums enz
<qwebirc781790> ziet er mooi uit :) ik zal het is instaleren
<qwebirc781790> euhm probleempje
<qwebirc781790> er is geen x64 versie (amd64) en hij wil x86 niet instaleren
<qwebirc781790> ah verkeerd gekeken sorry
<tiempjuuh> daar is een trucje voor
<qwebirc781790> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libprojectm-data|projectm-data
<qwebirc781790> nu geeft hij dit
<tiempjuuh> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/script-32-bit-pakketten-installeren-op-64-bit/msg756227/
<qwebirc781790> kheb 64 bit gevonden (had kolom er naast niet gezien)
<qwebirc781790> mar nu zegt het
<qwebirc781790> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libprojectm-data|projectm-data
<tiempjuuh> welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<qwebirc781790> 10.04
<qwebirc781790> (de lts)
<tiempjuuh> daar zit ie dacht ik ook al in de repositories
<tiempjuuh> software center
<qwebirc781790> mhh nee
<qwebirc781790> kzal is kijke
<qwebirc781790> mhh nee hij vind hem niet
<tiempjuuh> en deze link moet je hebben!
<tiempjuuh> http://clementine-player.googlecode.com/files/clementine_0.7.1~lucid_amd64.deb
<qwebirc781790> die had ik
<qwebirc781790> nog is probere :)
<qwebirc781790> hetzelfde
<qwebirc781790> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libimobiledevice0 (>= 0.9.7)
<tiempjuuh> en anders eens het pakket libimobiledevice0 installeren ;)
<qwebirc781790> eve proberen
<tiempjuuh> beter idee
<qwebirc781790> wat ?
<tiempjuuh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/741471/
<tiempjuuh> dat
<qwebirc781790> pff en heb nog probleem mijn internet is heel de tijd in schokjes
<tiempjuuh> hm
<qwebirc781790> merci
<tiempjuuh> ik had net een lag van ruim 30 seconden
<tiempjuuh> dan ben je blij :/
<qwebirc781790> pff maar is echt op elke site heel de tijd (is zelf samengestelde pc)
<tiempjuuh> telfort?
<qwebirc781790> nee bij alternate onderdelen besteld en zelf in elkaar gestoken
<tiempjuuh> ik bedoel je internet abbo
<qwebirc781790> ah nee scarlet
<qwebirc781790> (belgie)
<qwebirc781790> en op laptop werkt het normaal
<qwebirc781790> op windows 7 (is dualboot) werkt het ook normaal
<qwebirc781790> ik heb al chrome en firefox geprobeerd
<qwebirc781790> allebij hetzelfde
<qwebirc781790> yeey media player werkt
<qwebirc781790> en downloaden is ook normaal
<tiempjuuh> mooi!
<tiempjuuh> bevalt Clementine een beetje?
<qwebirc781790> op het eerste zicht wel ja
<qwebirc781790> zow office 2007 in crossover werkt ook al
<tiempjuuh> experimenteer wat, zou ik zeggen :)
<tiempjuuh> ja? mooi
<qwebirc781790> spijtig dat 10 niet ondersteunt is :)
<qwebirc781790> marja met office 2007 valt ook wel te werken al vind ik 10 beter en nog beter libreoffice
<qwebirc781790> (ik moet met 10 of 7 werken voor men werk)
<tiempjuuh> qwebirc781790: ik kan maar niet wennen aan dat lint, dus ik ben nog altijd bij de 2003 :$
<qwebirc781790> ik werk voor prive met libreoffice
<qwebirc781790> en voor werk het liefst met 10 maar die draait niet onder ubuntu (ik gebruik crossover)
<tiempjuuh> heel goed :P
<qwebirc781790> (heb de nieuwste versie)
<tiempjuuh> Ik draai windows proggies in Virtualbox, vind dat hele Wine maar niks
<tiempjuuh> ha Snicksie
<qwebirc781790> ik denk dat men nieuwe pc dat wel gaat aankunnen
<qwebirc781790> maar heb altijd problemen met bestanden uitwisselen
<qwebirc781790> tussen virtuele en ubuntu
<Snicksie|> hi tiempjuuh ;)
<Snicksie|> mijn internet werkt precies niet mee vandaag
<qwebirc781790> mijn ubuntu niet
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie|: ik had een lag van 30 secs :/
<Snicksie|> bwah, mijn internet valt constant uit, dat is erger...
<qwebirc781790> yes net grafische kaart volledig werkend gekregen
<qwebirc781790> want hij werkte op iets anders mischien van men cpu (core i5 2500k )
<qwebirc781790> i like my core i5
<qwebirc781790> heb pc net een dag
<tiempjuuh> qwebirc781790: een core i5!?
<tiempjuuh> :O
<tiempjuuh> kom ik daar aan met mijn pentium D
<tiempjuuh> ik voel me arm
<qwebirc781790> jaja
<qwebirc781790> (: net nieuwe pc 780 euro core i5 2500k +artic freezer pr
<qwebirc781790> pro
<qwebirc781790> 2de reviesie
<qwebirc781790> maar 1tb hardeschijf door taiwan
<tiempjuuh> sandy bridge
<tiempjuuh> ahja, als jochie van 13 moet je toch wat he :/
<tiempjuuh> ik ga douchen
<qwebirc781790> club 36 amd raedon hd6780 dacht ik
<tiempjuuh> amd radeon X1300
<qwebirc781790> kzen19 :-
<qwebirc781790> voedingtje ocz
<qwebirc781790>  gigabyte p67a-d3-b3 moederbord
<qwebirc781790> euhm kast antec three hundred
<idefix> er is iets raars aan de hand met mijn Evolution Mail, ten eerste werkt het spam filter niet goed, ten tweede kan ik mijn Trash niet leegmaken, ten derde krijg ik mails van mezelf zeer vaak. hoe kan dit?
<idefix> is er een bestand waarop al je mails staan? kan je die even ergens neerzetten en dan het programma opnieuw installeren?
<idefix> komt Guus Meeuwis uit Brabant?
<MonkeyDust> je kunt je mails exporteren
<MonkeyDust> in Evolution
<MonkeyDust> die krijgen dan de datum als bestandsnaam
<idefix> ik zie alleen Import in Menu-File
<MonkeyDust> dacht ik
<idefix> wat een rare naamgeving
<idefix> kan je niet gewoon je hele inbox en outbox in een superbestand zetten?
<MonkeyDust> ja, alles is dan opgeslagen, contacten etc ook
<idefix> gebruikt iemand van jullie Evolution?
<idefix> als je bij jullie in het menu en dan File klikt, staat er dan "Import" en "Export"?
<Snicksie|> ik heb ergens een export gevonden ooit, maar ik zou niet meer weten waar ;)
<JanC> idefix: mogelijk moet je een plugin inschakelen voor die export-functie, kijk dat even na
<hansw> idefix, import staat er default denk ik
<idefix> waarom kan ik mijn Trash niet leegmaken?
<Snicksie|> export dacht ik ook default...
<Snicksie|> is het een imap-server idefix ?
<idefix> volgens mij wel
<idefix> maar dan zou ik nu via een browser moeten loggen en kijken of de inbox hetzelfde is..
<idefix> en dat betwijfel ik eigenlijk wel, maar ik kan het wel even doen, waarom wil je dat weten Snicksie|?
<idefix> ik heb het vermoeden dat er hackers toegang hebben tot mijn e-mails
<OerHeks> wijzig dan eerst uw ww, en check mail-forward
<idefix> wat nou als die hackers de wijzig password optie uit mijn menu hebben gehaald?
<Snicksie|> als het imap is, dan zou je niets moeten backuppen natuurlijk ;) en misschien dat dat de reden zou kunnen zijn dat hij niet wil trash-legen
<hansw> is het een eigen imap server? in dat geval zou ik niet alleen imap checken
<idefix> netzoals ze het spam filter weg hebben gehaald?
<Snicksie|> lijkt me onlogisch
<idefix> wat precies is onlogisch?
<OerHeks> spamfilter weghalen onder ubuntu ? dat is heel erg knapjes.
<Snicksie|> het feit dat ze een 'wachtwoord wijzigen' uit je menu halen EN je spamfilter weghalen...
<Snicksie|> van wat voor emailserver is het, idefix ? is het een zelfgemaakte mailserver, is het hotmail, gmail, van je provider, ... ?
<idefix> het is van school
<Snicksie|> je mailadres moet ik niet weten, maar afhankelijk van de provider van je mail kan er iets anders als mogelijk probleem zijn
<Snicksie|> okay, is het een novell server of een outlook web access ding of wat is het?
<idefix> kA
<Snicksie|> ken ik niet... eventueel zou je je webmasters op school eens moeten vragen ;)
<Snicksie|> ik ben eigenlijk gaan slapen
<Snicksie|> bye
<idefix> kA is duits voor 'keine Ahnung' of 'ik heb geen idee'..
<idefix> het wordt al laat, misschien is het beter ook al te gaan slapen...
<idefix> anders draaien we weer door...
<idefix> JanC, hoe schakel je plugins in?
<JanC> idefix: er is ergens ene menu-optie daarvoor?
<idefix> normaal gesproken, als je je root password gewijzigd hebt kunnen hackers je PC niet meer op toch?
<JanC> (ik heb Evolution momenteel niet open & zit in ubuntu-be meeting)
<idefix> of kunnen ze een sniffer geïnstalleerd hebben op je PC waarmee ze je passwd wijziging kunnen achterhalen?
<JanC> idefix: ik betwijfel of er hackers in het spel zijn, maar goed...
<idefix> ik heb zeer sterke aanwijzingen
<idefix> kijk, ik kan geeneens mijn password wijzigen!
<idefix> dat moet toch kunnen in het Account Editor menu?
<JanC> eh
<idefix> bij Receiving Mail of bij Security of zo?
<idefix> en iemand z'n spam filter mollen is ook een goede manier om hem te ergeren
<JanC> wachtwoord wijzigen moet eerst op de server gebeuren natuurlijk, en dan in je account-instellingen in Evolution?
<idefix> oh ok
<OerHeks> dat dacht ik ook, via webmail. en dan je client
<idefix> als ik via webmail inlog krijg ik een waarschuwing
<idefix> This Connection is Untrusted :S
<hansw> geen ssl dus
<idefix> dat kan ik in Evolution instellen, maar kan dat ook op webmail?
<OerHeks> dan zou ik dat rapporteren, er zal wel iets centraals mis zijn met imap
<idefix> moet ik naar mijn e-mailprovider toe gaan irl?
<OerHeks> de admin van je imap, lijkt me ?
<OerHeks> = school, als ik zo teruglees.
<JanC> idefix: als je school geen beveiligde verbinding forceert bij het inloggen op de webmail moet je klagen (misschien via de studentenraad of zo)
<JanC> ik veronderstel namelijk dat je hetzelfde wachtwoord gebruikt voor andere dingen op school?
<JanC> dit is een recept voor misbruik zo...
<OerHeks> elke week ww wijzigen, wie doet dat nog ?
<hansw> elke week is een beetje veel, elke maand kom je wel tegen
<OerHeks> oke, week was overdreven ..
<OerHeks> tenzij het een strakke financiële instelling is.
<hansw> JanC, idd, een beetje variatie is wel handig
<hansw> OerHeks, ow, daar kun je met social enginering wel leuke dingen bereiken hoor :-)
<idefix> wat is het verschil tussen TLS een SSL?
<idefix> en SSL *
<OerHeks> The main difference is that, while SSL connections begin with security and proceed directly to secured communications, TLS connections first begin with an insecure “hello” to the server and only switch to secured communications after the handshake between the client and the server is successful.
<OerHeks> TSL kan je vergelijken met WEP, SSL met WPA (beetje grof, ik weet het)
<idefix> wat is WEP en WPA dan weer?
<OerHeks> wireless beveiliging
<idefix> stel dat je bij iemand een wifi hebt, dan kan hij zij als het goed is niet je datastroom aflezen, of wel? is dat dan met WEP of WPA beveiligd?
<JanC> hansw: ik bedoel dat hetzelfde wachtwoord verplicht gebruikt wordt woor andere dingen op school (via LDAP/AD)
<hansw> ah, dat is nog slechter ja
<OerHeks> dat is WEP, die verstuurd plain de boel via wifi
<JanC> hansw: dat is normaal binnen één instelling, maar uiteraard dient dan wel alles veilig te zijn (SSL verplicht!)
<idefix> hoeveel mensen zijn er hun hele leven mee bezig om anderen te hacken?
<OerHeks> dat is geen ubuntuvraag.
<hansw> OerHeks, het heeft wel invloed op ubuntu
<JanC> OerHeks: TLS/SSL is totaal niet vergelijkbaar met WEP/WPA  ;)
<JanC> TLS maakt het mogelijk dat een client en server afspreken of ze (al dan niet verplicht) encryptie willen gebruiken
<hansw> JanC, ik gebruik overigens wel diverse wachtwoorden binnen 1 omgeving, ad voor dagelijkse meuk, voor klanten die bij ons hosten weer iets anders
<idefix> je password is 'ad'?
<idefix> wat een simpel password :P
<JanC> hansw: ja okee, maar je wil gewone gebruikers niet opschepen met 10 verschillende wachtwoorden  ;)
<hansw> JanC, eigenlijk jezelf niet eens, maar het is helaas wel nodig
<idefix> slaan jullie altijd je passwords op als je browser daarom vraagt?
<JanC> idefix: nooit  :P
<JanC> browser vraagt dat hier ook nooit trouwens  ;)
<idefix> als je dan ooit gehackt wordt ga je echt nat
<JanC> en ik heb een verschillend wachtwoord voor elke site
<JanC> random-gegenereerd   ;)
<OerHeks> jubikey is ook wel een aardige oplossing.
<idefix> weten jullie ook wat af van Character Encoding?
<idefix> wat is het verschil tussen UTF-8 en ISO-8859-15?
<idefix> sorry dat ik zo van de hak op de tak spring
<hansw> idefix, utf, 8 of 16, is een multi-byte character set. Zo kun je bijvoorbeeld russische chars laten zien
<hansw> 8859-15 is een latin variant die iets meer kan dan de -1 variant
<JanC> UTF-8 is een codering van Unicode
<hansw> ja, dat is beter omschreven
<JanC> of UTF-8 multi-byte is of niet hangt af van de te coderen tekens  ;)
<hansw> dat is waar ja :-)
<JanC> de ASCII subset vna Unicode is 1 byte  ;)
<JanC> en 8859-15 is hetzelfde als 8859-1, maar met een €-teken toegevoegd
<hansw> die iets meer ....
<JanC> beide zijn dus latin1, alleen is 8859-15 een nieuwere versie ervan  ;)
<JanC> in feite is € in de plats gekomen van een nooit gebruikt teken
<JanC> plaats
<hansw> terwijl de letters EUR officieel ook prima zijn :-)
<JanC> hansw: € is minder tikwerk, en ik denk niet dat je ooit het "universal currency symbol" gebruikt hebt in welke plaats het kwam...   ;)
<OerHeks> en de rupee toch ook ?
<JanC> rupee zit in unicode, niet in latin1
<JanC> (of in gelijk welke andere latin*-variant)
<hansw> JanC, ja, best wel gebruikt :-)
<hansw> maar goed, zit niet in het sales team, dat laat ik anderen oplossen
<JanC> "€" kwam in de plaats van "¤" dus
<idefix> %55
<idefix> hoe maak ik nou een euro-teken?
<idefix> JanC?
<JanC> idefix: stata die niet op je toetsenbord dan?
<JanC> staat*
<idefix> wel
<idefix> niet boven maar rechts van de 5
<JanC> mja, ik heb een Belgische tobo  ;)
<idefix> ik een chinees :S
<JanC> daarop is het AltGr+e
<idefix> bij alt kom ik in het menu van de window terecht
<JanC> op sommige layouts is het inderdaad ergens op de 5, dacht ik
<JanC> AltGr is waar op sommige toetsenborden de rechter Alt zit
<idefix> het werkt bij mij niet :(
<JanC> welke layout gebruikt je?
<idefix> ik ga hier vannacht wakker van liggen, dat voel ik
<idefix> hoe weet je dat?
<JanC> gebruik
<idefix> hoe kan je dat zien?
<JanC> in je toetsenbord-instellingen kijken?
<idefix> Layout China
<JanC> eh
<JanC> geen flquz idee dqn  ,-
<idefix> het toetsenbord is ook gemaakt in China
<idefix> alleen met die layout kan ik makkelijk áééË enzovoort maken
<JanC> eh?
<idefix> maar hoe maak ik een euro-teken?
<JanC> accenten zijn heel simpel met "US International with AltGr dead keys"
<idefix> wat is een dead key?
<idefix> zeg dat nog en dan ga ik slapen, het wordt het hoog tijd om te gaan maffen
<JanC> een toets die niet meteen ene teken geeft, maar die beïnvloedt wat de volgende toets teruggeeft
<JanC> meetsal gebruikt voor accenten
<idefix> '
<idefix> is niet dead
<JanC> vb ¨ + a = ä
<JanC> dus ¨ dan a geeft ä
<idefix> dat is wel het makkelijkst
<idefix> maar ik moet met windows accent e of a werken
<idefix> maar mijn toetsenbord is gemaakt in China, dat staat op de onderkant
<idefix> dus dan moet ik toch een Chinese Layout gebruiken?
<JanC> idefix: 99% v/d toetsenborden worden in China of Maleisië of zo gemaakt...
<idefix> of is dat te simpel gedacht? China, China..
<idefix> waar wordt de overige 1% gemaakt?
<idefix> in jouw garage?
<JanC> mijn  tobo is "designed in Germany" en "made in China" en heeft een Belgische layoput  ;)
<idefix> ik zou graag met dead keys willen typen
<idefix> da's toch makkelijker dan zonder maar dan moet ik wel een extra spatie in deze zin typen omdat ik een losse apostrophe wilde
<JanC> idefix: niet met AltGr dead keys
<JanC> dan moet je AltGr gebruiken om de "dead key" te activeren
<idefix> de windows knop gebruik ik daarvoor
<JanC> normaal is AltGr in de plaats van je rechter Alt
<idefix> eigenlijk schaand dat ik een toetsenbord heb met een windows knop erop als ik linux gebruik, of niet? misschien moest ik eens op zoek naar een ander toetsenbord..
<JanC> ik gok dat je Windows-knop momenteel als Compose key ingesteld staat?
<idefix> schijnbaar
<JanC> dta is niet helemaal hetzelfde namelijk  ;)
<JanC> AltGr is meer een soort shift/ctrl/alt-achtige toets
<idefix> en windows?
<JanC> bij de compose key doe je <compose> loslaten <'> loslaten <a> of zoiets
<JanC> bij AltGr doe je iets als <AltGr+'> loslaten <a>
<idefix> é
<idefix> ontspannen
<idefix> ik kan hier toch wel mee leven <windows> loslaten ' <e>
<idefix> é
<idefix> kom, laten we gaan slapen
<idefix> het is bijna twaalven
<idefix> in België en in Nederland
<idefix> hoe log je af met zo'n stoere tekst?
<JanC> ?
<idefix> zo van "idefix logt af, gaat slapen"?
<JanC> /quit blabla of zo
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-18
<idefix> waarom lees je nooit in de update manager dat er "apocryphical updates" zijn en alleen maar "canonical updates"?
<idefix> en natuurlijk de "Important security updates"
<trijntje> haha
<Davesontheroad> morning everyone
<Davesontheroad> kan iemand mij helpen
<Davesontheroad> jammer
<Davesontheroad> iemand online voor een hulp vraag
<Snicksie> vertel Davesontheroad ;)
<Snicksie> wat is je probleem?
<Snicksie> niet iedereen is hier constant aanwezig, dus mocht het soms wat langer duren: heb gewoon wat geduld ;)
<szal> ongeduldige kinderen.. :P
<szal> daarvan afgezien, wat dacht jij dat dit hier is?  offline? :D
<Davesontheroad> ok ik begrijp het
<Davesontheroad> mijn vraag is, ik kan het programma KIES (hulp programma) voor mijn Samsung Mobiel niet installeren in Ubuntu. weet iemand hoe ik dat kan doen. ik gebruik 10.04
<Davesontheroad> met windows gaat het wel
<JapyDooge> je kan proberen of het gaat werken via wine (een stukje software wat doet alsof het Windows is)
<JapyDooge> of een alternatief zoeken, ligt er een beetje aan waar je het voor wilt gebruiken
<Davesontheroad> om mijn mobieltje te kunnen synchroniseren
<Davesontheroad> ik ga wine proberen en misschien een alternatief voor KIES, maar ja hoe zoek ik dat
<Davesontheroad> maar vast bedankt voor jullie advies
<JapyDooge> Davesontheroad: hier nog wat info, al wat ouder maar toch: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/samsung-kies/
<JapyDooge> lijkt niet te gaan werken via Wine
<JapyDooge> maar misschien inmiddels wel
<JapyDooge> Wine wordt beter en Kies misschien meer compatible inmiddels ^^
<Davesontheroad> ok, allen bedankt. ik moet weer gaan, boodschappendoen, laterrrr...
<szal> JapyDooge: alleen Wine wordt niet beter op 10.04 ;)
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> daar zit wat in :P
<JapyDooge> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21225 ziet er niet goed voor je uit Davesontheroad @ Wine :)
<the^user> goedenmiddag
<trijntje> hey the^user
<the^user> http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/ubuntu-de-perfecte-desktop-instellen-van-evolution-voor-imap-en-pop-e-mailaccounts/  <----deze link heb ik stap voor stap gevolgd. alles netjes ingevuld, maar de van mail ontvangen doet het niet in evolution mail.
<the^user> van is knop
<the^user> hallo tjoekketjoek
<the^user> ik heb evolution al verwijdewrd en opnieuw geinstaleerd , maar hij blijf het doen .
<trijntje> welke e-mail provider heb je?
<the^user> msn.com
<trijntje> msn.com? niet hotmail of live?
<the^user> nope
<the^user> ...................@msn.com
<Snicksie> heb je de instellingen van hotmail gepakt the^user ?
<the^user> ja
<Snicksie> aangezien msn voorzover ik me kan herinneren dezelfde instellingen zal hebben
<Snicksie> en dat werkt dus niet?
<Snicksie> krijg je een specifieke fout?
<the^user> want werkt niet
<the^user> geen fout
<trijntje> ik weet niet of @msn.com wel een pop/imap interface aanbiedt
<Snicksie> normaal gezien moet je toch via dezelfde login als hotmail/live mail inloggen toch the^user ?
<Snicksie> op de webmail?
<trijntje> the^user: als je msn.com gebruikt moet je met de live server verbinden
<trijntje> pop3.live.com
<trijntje> en smtp.live.com om te verzenden
<the^user> ja juist\
<the^user> 995 pop poort
<the^user> 25 poort smtp
<trijntje> the^user: werkt het nu?
<the^user> ook niet
<the^user> wordt er een beetje prikkelbaar van
<trijntje> kan je een screenshot van de instellingen maken en die hier plaatsen?
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<the^user> trijntje\
<the^user> als ik iplv msn.com hotmail.com doet, dan doet het knopje ontvangen/versturen het wel, maar met msn.com niet en het is echt msn.com want ben nu gaan inloggen inet
<the^user> via mijn web browser
<trijntje> the^user: dat heeft er mee te maken dat microsoft die services achter de schermen aan elkaar knoopt
<the^user> dat moeten ze dat bij microshit eens veranderen
<Snicksie> het hoort hotmail.com te zijn bij de server ;)
<Snicksie> maar je gebruikersnaam moet wel @msn.com blijven ;)
<the^user> ja
<trijntje> nouja, jaren lang kon je nieteens vanuit outlook/evolution oid met hotmail/livemail/ msn verbinden, dus het is nu al een stuk beter
<tiempjuuh> the^user: het bashen van microsoft wordt hier niet geaccepteerd!
<the^user> want als ik ......@hotmail.com doet zeg die ww niet bekend
<the^user> logisch
<the^user> tiempjuuh, wat is bashen ?
<tiempjuuh> sja, live en hotmail is eigenlijk een en dezelfde, maar het maakt wel uit, het is logisch, maar wel verwarrend :P
<the^user> ik ben dus verplicht via mijn webbrowser in te loggen
<the^user> krijg der een punt hoofd van
<trijntje> the^user: het werkte toch?
<the^user> \ut werk niet
<the^user> mompel
 * the^user zoekt een stukje touw.
<Snicksie> hm, the^user, je moet wel de username met @msn.com blijven doen he, de pop3 en smtp-server moeten .live.com zijn ;)
<trijntje> als ik iplv msn.com hotmail.com doet, dan doet het knopje ontvangen/versturen het wel
<trijntje> dan werkt het toch the^user?
<misnix> mijn account is xx@hotmail.com en m'n pop3 server is pop3.live.com
<misnix> smtp server is smtp.live.com, accpint is xx@hotmail.com
<misnix> zo werkt het al paar jaar
<misnix> account
<the^user> misnix maar ik heb een ...@msn.com
<misnix> ja en?
<the^user> werkt niet\
<misnix> hotmail.com != live.com
<Snicksie> voor een @msn.com account zou het vergelijkbaar moeten zijn the^user
<misnix> geprobeerd met  pop3.live.com en smtp.live.com?
<Snicksie> probeer het eerst eens uit voordat je meteen zegt dat het niet klopt...
<Snicksie> wij zijn ervan overtuigd dat de servers die misnix noemt zullen werken ;)
<the^user> Snicksie,  mischien moet jij overwegen  om een ander standpunt in te nemen.
<the^user> er staat nu fout in welkoms bericht ?
<Snicksie> welke fout?
<the^user> zeg die niet alleen fout in welkoms bericht
<Snicksie> bij trijntje schijnt het toch echt wel te werken... ;)
<trijntje> Snicksie: dat was een quote van the^user zelf, ik gebruik zelf geen msn.com
<Snicksie> ah
<Snicksie> nvm
<Snicksie> anyhow, ik zou het ook niet direct weten dan, eventueel moet je online eens kijken als je pop3 zou aanstaan of niet... verder nog je settings eens controleren, ik gebruik het zelf ook niet, dus meer dan dit kan ik niet helpen, sorry
<the^user> iedergeval bedankt voor de hulp
<misnix> ik heb SSL encryptie aaangevinkt staan
<trijntje> the^user: ik zou gewoon teruggaan naar die instellingen waarbij het wel werkte, en verder maar negeren wat microsoft achter de schermen uitvoert
<the^user> dan moet ik windows xp er weer opzetten dan doet mijn mail het wel. dat gaan wij dus niet doen
<trijntje> the^user: je zei toch net dat het wel werkte als je hotmail.com instelde?
<the^user> dan doet de knop het wel van ontvangen
<the^user> maar dan kloppen mij ninlog gegevens niet meer
<the^user> want mijn mail is ...@msn.com
<the^user> ik ga de hond even uitlaten voor dat de pc het raam uit vlieg
<the^user> laters
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> prima communicatie hoor :P
<misnix> TheLastProject, kijk anders hier: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/287604
<TheLastProject> misnix: Huh?
<misnix> TheLastProject, oops, sorry wrong window
<TheLastProject> Ah, okay :P
<misnix> oeps, goeie venster, verkeerde nick
<misnix> the^user,  kijk anders hier: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/287604
<TheLastProject> (Yay, muis doet het niet meer en source code wil niet compilen, geweldig =/
<TheLastProject> Oh, heb het volgensmij al gevondne
<TheLastProject> Niet dus...
<TheLastProject> Geweldig, geen muis meer =/
<trijntje> allemaal door het bekijken van een kb-artikel op microsoft.com? Phew
<misnix> een paard zou er de hik van krijgen maar het is een muis
<the^user> misnix ik heb mijn euphony mail wel goed gekregen
<the^user> maar dat msn ge3doe hahaha
<CasW> Kan iemand me helpen? Ik startte m'n pc op, en nu knippert het panel de hele tijd, alt+f2 levert heel kort een schermpje op en dan verdwijnt het weer, dat soort dingen. Ik gebruik LXDE, voor degenen die dat nog niet wisten
<sadsun> welk panel?
<CasW> "gnome-panel" in Gnome
<CasW> Dus de "startbalk" met alle indicators en vensterlijst en zo
<sadsun> gnome 3?
<CasW> Nee, LXDE (zei ik ook al ;))
<tiempjuuh> Raar
<tiempjuuh> videodrivers?
<sadsun> bij mij flikkert het als ik een 2de programma afsluit
<CasW> Nee, ik denk zelf een botsing van LXDE en een andere WM
<sadsun> !help CasW
<sadsun> hmm, dat werkt nie :P
<tiempjuuh> wat heb je er allemaal opgezet
<tiempjuuh> staat nautilus erop?
<CasW> Ik had er mate op staan en had dat later weer verwijderd, ik had nautilus alweer verwijderd (dacht inderdaad dat dat ook het probleem kon zijn); hielp allemaal niets
<CasW> En "ubuntu" (=unity) is verdwenen bij het inloggen...
<viezerd> CasW: zie je wel een 'kader' om je venster heen ? van firefox bv.
<CasW> Nu staat daar nog "Gnome / Openbox", "LXDE" en "Openbox"
<CasW> viezerd: Ik heb geen schermen open weten te krijgen, alt+f2 flikkerde meteen weg en dat knipperende panel wilde zich ook niet echt laten bedienen
<CasW> Oh, ik heb PCManFM (filebrowser "van" LXDE) open gekregen, en die laat de randen wel gewoon goed zien
<CasW> Knippert ook niet of zo
<CasW> Zo. .config verwijderd (na er een backup van gemaakt te hebben, natuurlijk)
<MonkeyDust> CasW  op #ubuntu las ik iets over een 'backlight' module bij zo'n flikkerend scherm
<MonkeyDust> was wel geen LXDE
<CasW> MonkeyDust: Alleen het panel knippert, met de backlight van m'n scherm (als je dat bedoeld) is niets mis
<CasW> Goed. .config verwijderen hielp ;)
<MonkeyDust> ik dacht eerder aan een lib
<CasW> Nu alles weer terug zien te krijgen...
 * CasW gaat kijken of hij wat kan prutsen met die .config_back
<CasW> Ah, fout gevonden.
<CasW> Ik had een bestand verwijderd wat niet verwijderd had mogen worden.
<MonkeyDust> vmlinuz?
<MonkeyDust> ;)
<CasW> Nee, de achtergrond van dat panel ;)
<CasW> Ah, great. Mijn screenshotdingie was ook kapot, dat was waar ook.
 * CasW zet .config weer terug en hoopt dat het werkt
<CasW> Werkt nog niet...
<CasW> Nu wel. Ergens een typfoutje gemaakt of zoiets.
<CasW> Zo. Alles is weer goed.
 * CasW stapt over op Pidgin op de desktop
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<CasW> Geef mij maar Pidgin, daarin heb ik én IRC én MSN én XMPP (Facebook)
<tiempjuuh> geef mij maar konversation, heb je én IRC, én heel KDE :P
<CasW> Dat laatste hoeft van mij niet zo ;)
<tiempjuuh> valt wel mee hoor
<tiempjuuh> 200 mb aan libs :)
<CasW> Dat noem jij "valt wel mee"? :P
 * CasW gaat eten
<CasW> Tot zo
<JanC> CasW: je kan ook MSN en XMPP doen in irssi hoor...  ;)
<CasW> Ja? Dan moet ik het misschien toch een kans geven...
<JanC> CasW: er is een XMPP-plugin voor irssi
<JanC> en sommige XMPP-servers hebben een MSN-transport
<CasW> Pff, wat een werk ;)
<JanC> maar het kan...   :P
<JanC> CasW: oh, en er is ook een IRC gateway die libpurple gebruikt om met andere protocollen te connecteren
<MonkeyDust> wat is libpurple eigenlijk, dat zie je ook bij msn
<JanC> libpurple = pidgin library die de protocols implementeert
<MonkeyDust> ok
<OerHeks> ah gelukkig, hansw zit niet vast op de A31
<hansw> Uhmm. nee :-)
<hansw> ongeluk daar? of te dichte mist?
<OerHeks> ja dichte mist, 4 doden al, tientallen zwaar gewonden ..
<hansw> ai
<OerHeks> Het KNMI waarschuwt voor mist in het hele land, met zicht tot 200 meter, plaatselijk tot 50 meter. Geen melding van extreem weer.
<hansw> Ik zou eigenlijk naar groningen gaan
<hansw> gelukkig niet gedaan
<hansw> Auf der A 31 bei Heek ist es am Freitagabend zu einer Massenkarambolage gekommen. Laut einem Sprecher der Polizei Münster gab es drei Tote, etwa 30 Menschen sind bei dem Unfall verletzt worden.
<hansw> die had ik dus gemist omdat ik er dan noordelijker op kom
<OerHeks> je kan maar zo zo'n mistbank plots inrijden, en dan doen ze die mistlampen aan ..
<OerHeks> groot licht, dat helpt ook ...
<hansw> en dan rijden ze 200 (omdat het mag)
<JanC> hansw: dat mag?
<szal> -> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic aub ^^
<hansw> JanC, ja, je hebt alleen een probleem met de verzekering
<hansw> szal, idd, maar ik begon niet :-)
<szal> JanC: en ja, als het niet anders is getoond door borden, mag je op Duitse snelwegen zo snel rijden als je kan of durft ;)
<hansw> en maar zeuren over offtopic :-)
<hansw> JanC, je mag wel 300 als je durft en kunt, maar de verzekering gaat snel minderen boven de 130
<hansw> ook voor buitenlanders die in Duitsland rijden
<JanC> hansw: ik gok dat wat mag ook onderhevig is aan wat mogelijk is gezien de omstandigheden?
<hansw> JanC, uiteraard, maar wat noem je mogelijk? zonnige dag en weinig verkeer is 300 gaan?
<JanC> bij 50m zicht lijkt 300 km/h me niet conform de omstandigheden  ;)
<JanC> 120km/h ook niet trouwens
<hansw> Bij elke 2 km een oprit lijkt het me ook niet verstandig :-)
<JanC> hansw: daarvoor is de snelweg naar Berlijn wel leuk  :P
<hansw> hehe
<hansw> ken alleen die naar Frankfurt am Main, die naar Emden (zie OerHeks melding) en die naar Hamburg.
<JanC> stond vroegar een muur langs, dus waren er geen afritten, en nu nog nauwelijks...
<JanC> nu ja, tegenwoordig zijn er meerdere bij Magdeburg
<JanC> en nog een stuk of 3 over de rest van de 100en kms verspreid  ;)
<JanC> (volgens wat ik mij herinner, was enkele jaren geleden)
<hansw> ach, mijn auto kan wel 150 maar dan moet ik twee handen aan het stuur hebben, is niet echt prettig
<hansw> wel handig als je 450 km verderop moet wezen voor de lunch
<Lekensteyn> hallo, kan iemand de wiki editen?
<Lekensteyn> het gaat om de pagina mbt de belastingdienst en comptibiliteit met Oneiric
<JanC> eh, ook wel handig als je even zegt *wat* aangepast moet worden...
<hansw> of een account neemt en het zelf aanpast
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-19
<filehunter> hallo
<tiempjuuh> dag filehunter
<filehunter> mag ik wat vragen?
<tiempjuuh> tuurlijk
<filehunter> ik ga zo ubuntu server op me pc zetten, maar is er ook iets van ubuntu workstation?
<tiempjuuh> nee, dat is er niet, daar veel pc's inmiddels de kracht hebben van een workstation :P
<tiempjuuh> de gewone Ubuntu Desktop werkt ook prima samen met workstations
<filehunter> oke! dan doe ik die erbij
<filehunter> en wat is beter kde of gnome?
<tiempjuuh> Dat is je eigen keuze
<filehunter> wat is verschil?
<tiempjuuh> Gnome is qua lay-out drastisch veranderd
<tiempjuuh> KDE lijkt meer op Windows, Gnome vind ik fijn, maar dat is echt persoonlijk
<tiempjuuh> Probeer het eens :)
<filehunter> okee!
<filehunter> zit er echt veel verschil tussen server en gewoon?
<tiempjuuh> Overigens, heb je het over versie 11.10 of 10.04 of misschien iets anders?
<tiempjuuh> filehunter: op gebied van kern niet, maar in server zit geen grafische omgeving ingebouwd
<tiempjuuh> die kun je er wel inzetten, maar dan is het gevoel een beetje weg :P
<filehunter> dus iets als ms-dos?
<tiempjuuh> zoiets ja
<tiempjuuh> wacht
<filehunter> zoiets? http://images.linuxscreenshots.com/distro/ubuntu-server/6.10/first_reboot.png
<tiempjuuh> ja
<filehunter> ow...
<filehunter> dan heb ik daar ook niks aan :-(
<tiempjuuh> het is leuk om te oefenen, maar als je beginnend bent, moet je echt de normale nemen
<tiempjuuh> http://ubuntuone.com/3eTCUcl1SRkA9QyxQpHR1D
<tiempjuuh> vs
<tiempjuuh> http://ubuntuone.com/3VETv74rJqXP7kTTghTc9Q
<filehunter> mmmm
<filehunter> ik install nu ff server als dualboot
<filehunter> later
<filehunter> dat gaat niet lukken
<filehunter> 2 halve gare usb's
<tiempjuuh> hehe
<tiempjuuh> cd'tje?
<tiempjuuh> of probeer het in Virtualbox
<tiempjuuh> ik ga even ontbijten.
<filehunter> oke later
<vettewous> hallo
<MonkeyDust> h
<MonkeyDust> i
<vettewous> kan ik hier terecht met bepaalde vragen
<MonkeyDust> shoot
<vettewous> nou ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd maar nu zijn me partities weg en ik krijg ze niet terug
<MonkeyDust> zie je ze met df -h?
<vettewous> geen van beide ubuntu hfft me hele schijf in beslag genomen
<MonkeyDust> open een terminal en typ df -h|pastebinit, je krijgt dan een url, plak die hier
<vettewous> moment
<vettewous> Het programma 'pastebinit' is momenteel niet geïnstalleerd.  U kunt het installeren door het volgende te typen: sudo apt-get install pastebinit dennis@dennis-System-Product-Name:~$
<MonkeyDust> doe maar, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vettewous> heb ik gedaan hij is bezig
<vettewous> hij heeft alles geinstaleerd dus heb ik nu partities
<MonkeyDust> typ df-h|pastebinit, dan kunnen we mee kijken
<vettewous> U probeert een leeg document te verzenden, bezig met beëindigen.
<MonkeyDust> en als je mount typt?
<vettewous> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/dennis/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=dennis) /dev/sr0 on /media/Disc type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,umask=0077,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks)
<MonkeyDust> typ liever: mount|pastebinit en plak de url hier
<vettewous> http://paste.ubuntu.com/743186/
<MonkeyDust> is dat een wubi installatie?
<vettewous> uhm niet dat ik weet heb hem geinstalleerd met een usb stick
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> en geen fouten tijdens de installatie? ik zie geen /home
<vettewous> nee helemaal niet
<vettewous> alleen dat ik geen patrities kon zien of maken
<MonkeyDust> en geen die lijn verbijst me: /dev/mapper/nvidia_hfcbfegj1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<MonkeyDust> verbaast*
<vettewous> ja daar snap ik ook niet van
<MonkeyDust> kunje gewoon ls doen?
<vettewous> toegang geweigerd
<MonkeyDust> die .gvfs duidt op versleutelde systemen, denk ik
<MonkeyDust> encrypted
<vettewous> dat wil zeggen
<MonkeyDust> not sure
<vettewous> hm oke dus ik kan geen partities aan maken want ik wil graag win xp er op zetten maar hij boot niert van cd af
<MonkeyDust> eerst win, dan linux, want anders moet je grub herstellen
<vettewous> hmm ja dan heb ik een probleem dan moet ik die grub vervangen want ik ik heb linux eerst er op staan ivm dat me pc op win 7 was gecrasht
<MonkeyDust> tijdens de instaal van ubuntu zie je een grafische manier om partities te maken
<vettewous> ja en daar kom ik n iet aan uit
<MonkeyDust> ik merk het ;)
<MonkeyDust> partities zijn  het lastigste, moet je gewoon worden
<vettewous> ?
<MonkeyDust> dat is wat zoeken, op den duur wordt dat routine
<vettewous> ja heb van alles uit gezocht maar nog niets wijzer gworden LOL
<trijntje> vettewous: wat wil je nu doen, gewoon xp opnieuw installeren?
<vettewous> ja
<trijntje> en wat gebeurt er als je gewoon de xp cd er in doet?
<vettewous> niets
<tiempjuuh> je moet cd erin-->pc starten-->installeren
 * tiempjuuh heeft ervaring (tientallen keren, te vaak dus)
<vettewous> hij boot niet van cd ook al heb ik de bios verandert dat hij eerst van cd moet booten
<tiempjuuh> officiele xp cd?
<vettewous> nee
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> heb je een licensie?
<vettewous> ja dat wel heb op andere pc er op gezet zonder problemen
<tiempjuuh> xp pro?
<vettewous> ja
<tiempjuuh> ik heb nog wel een mooie
<vettewous> echt
<vettewous> maar dan heb ik er nog niets aan :P
 * tiempjuuh kan hem met geen mogelijkheid meer vinden
<trijntje> vettewous: en je kan wel vanaf een ubuntu cd opstarten?
<vettewous> ja dat wel
<vettewous> maar dan krijg ik de melding dat er gen geldige partie is
<tiempjuuh> vettewous, zie pb
<vettewous> en dat is
<tiempjuuh> een pb is een persoonlijk bericht
<tiempjuuh> uiterst links/uiterst rechts bovenin, als je in de webchat zit
<vettewous> ok ik zal het probetren ty
<tiempjuuh> et voila, weer eentje aan een xp geholpen :P
<MonkeyDust> geb ik als vbox machine
<MonkeyDust> h
<tiempjuuh> ik
<tiempjuuh> ook
<tiempjuuh> Prachtige release, veel beter dan 7 :)
<MonkeyDust> de enige win waar ik van kan houden
<Viper> zit ik in #XP-NL ?
<tiempjuuh> op die nieuwe laptop komt dan ook XP te staan
<MonkeyDust> Viper  nee, in #ubuntu
<tiempjuuh> Viper, jahaa ;) Nee :P
<MonkeyDust> #xp-nl: No such channel
<tiempjuuh> #xp
<tiempjuuh> #windows
<Viper> aub geen windows
<trijntje> dat kanaal is ook aardig nutteloos, ze zitten de hele tijd te flamen en zeggen bij elk probleem dat je vast geen genuine copy hebt
<tiempjuuh> -ChanServ- [##windows] Keep it polite, reasonable, constructive. Guidelines: http://www.freenode-windows.org/channel-guidelines
<tiempjuuh> hehe
<Viper> haha
<Viper> krijgen ze geld vam M$
<tiempjuuh> nee
<tiempjuuh> vast niet
<tiempjuuh> dan kreeg je alleen toegang met IE
<OerHeks> ze draaien zelf illegale windows, grinnik
<tiempjuuh> kun je daar via een ctcp achter komen?
<Viper> m$ staat achter illegale windows
<trijntje> half idd, liever illegale win dan linux ;)
<tiempjuuh> :P
<Viper> nu snap ik OFTC
<tiempjuuh> aan beide verdienen ze niets
<CasW> 8
<CasW>  Dat was niet de bedoeling.
<tiempjuuh> doe het dan ook niet :P
<OerHeks> hoe bedoel je ?
<tiempjuuh> als het toch niet je bedoeling was, kan je het net zo goed niet doen ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-20
<Guest2718> hallo
<trijntje> Goede morgen allemaal
<tiempjuuh> ha trijntje
<tiempjuuh> (beetje laat)
<trijntje> tis nog vroeg ;)
<tiempjuuh> :P
<tiempjuuh> pfff
<tiempjuuh> dag Gorash
<Gorash> mornin
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f mistlamp
<CasW> Fix?
<OerHeks> met dichte mist rijden ze hier al gekken
<JVB> bestaat er een freeware CAD achtig programma voor Linux ? zoals bv autocad in Windows ?
<MonkeyDust> verschillende
<MonkeyDust> op linuxlinks vind je er
<OerHeks> dit las ik laatst, CAD http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/08/8-best-cad-apps-for-linux.html
<JVB> dank
<MonkeyDust> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/equiv.html
<JVB> ik ga het bekijken
<OerHeks> puur om te modellen is Blender natuurlijk cool
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-12
<OerHeks> kon dat niet met CCSM JanC ??
<OerHeks> http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-get-multiple-desktop-wallpapers-in-ubuntu-8-4-8-10
<JanC> OerHeks: ofwel is die plugin verdwenen, ofwel kijk ik er compleet over?
<OerHeks> ik kan niet meekijken met Kubuntu.
<JanC> nu krijg ik gewoon whatever er daarvoor op het scherm was als achtergrond (meestal het login-scherm dus)
<JanC> beetje belachelijk zo
<OerHeks> je kon de achtergrond instellen (sky) en de bureaublad per venster.
<OerHeks> kan de laatste ubuntu-tweak dat niet?
<OerHeks> ontwikkeling is gestopt, dacht ik, maar hij bestaat wel voor 12.10
<OerHeks> Janc hebde ge  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75998/is-it-possible-to-have-a-different-background-for-each-workspace
<JanC> die bestaat niet meer?
<JanC> vziw zit alles nu in één pakket
<OerHeks> als ik hier compiz probeer te installeren, dan pakt hij alleen  compiz-plugins-default.
<OerHeks> ik zie dan ook nog de 'extra'?
<OerHeks> andere naam dus, dan de askubuntu url
<JanC> "transitional dummy package."
<OerHeks> ah, dat betekend dus dat ze er in zitten :( jammer
<inktvis75> mogguh all
<jeffrey> hoi
<jeffrey> ??
<xatr0z> ja joh, halve minuut
<inktvis75> idd
<OerHeks> môge inktvis75 en xatr0z
<inktvis75> Hi OerHeks :)
<xatr0z> mogge
<xatr0z> wat is dat linuxgaming toch geweldig
<xatr0z> gisteren hele avond tropico, loopt gelijk goed in wine
<xatr0z> daarna native steam nog geinstalleerd
<xatr0z> :D
<inktvis75> echt geen ervaring mee xatr0z maar wel heel goed om te horen
<xatr0z> steam is hele bekende client om games te installeren en te starten
<xatr0z> eerder enkel in windows maar die hebben nu een betaversie voor linux, enstraks wss een stand-alone game device gebaseerd op linux
<xatr0z> dus ook allemaal games kunnen gekocht worden binnenkort
<richard> hallo iedereen
<Guest19393> ik zit met een vreemde en hardnekkige crash van simple scan onder ubuntu
<Guest19393> simple scan is eerder gecrasht nadat ik tijdens het scannen van een document de pagina probeerde te roteren, daarna heb ik het programma gedeïnstalleerd en opnieuw geinstalleerd in het ubuntu softwarecentrum
<Guest19393> nu blijft het venster knipperen elke keer dat ik het programma opstart, het programma werkt, ik kan pagina's scannen en opslaan, alleen het venster is niet zichtbaar omdat het blijft knipperen (alsof het zichzelf steeds opent en sluit of verplaatst)
<Guest19393> ik krijg alleen toegang tot de taakbalk bovenaan wanneer ik er met muispijltje opsta ('Document  Pagina  Hulp') de rest knippert, opstarten, opnieuw installeren, niets helpt
<Guest19393> weet iemand oplossing?
<Guest19393> iemand wellicht?
<Guest19393> richard has changed nick to Guest19393 [15:16] <Guest19393> ik zit met een vreemde en hardnekkige crash van simple scan onder ubuntu [15:18] <Guest19393> simple scan is eerder gecrasht nadat ik tijdens het scannen van een document de pagina probeerde te roteren, daarna heb ik het programma gedeïnstalleerd en opnieuw geinstalleerd in het ubuntu softwarecentrum [15:19] <Guest19393> nu blijft het venster knipperen elke keer dat 
<Guest19393> erkt, ik kan pagina's scannen en opslaan, alleen het venster is niet zichtbaar omdat het blijft knipperen (alsof het zichzelf steeds opent en sluit of verplaatst) [15:21] <Guest19393> ik krijg alleen toegang tot de taakbalk bovenaan wanneer ik er met muispijltje opsta ('Document  Pagina  Hulp') de rest knippert, opstarten, opnieuw installeren, niets helpt [15:21] <Guest19393> weet iemand oplossing??
<Guest19393> -?
<jpjacobs> dude, niet dubbel posten
<jpjacobs> en zeker niet heel der blokken tekst plakken
<Maikel> we kunnen je vraag lezen
<Maikel> wellicht zijn mensen druk
<Gorash_> ik begrijp de vraag nog niet helemaal Guest19393
<Guest19393> sorry jpjacobs
<Guest19393> en anderen
<Guest19393> hallo gorash, als ik simplescan start in ubuntu blijft het venster knipperen en verschuiven, het programma werkt, maar het venster is van slag
<Guest19393> en daardoor is het programma praktisch onbruikbaar
<Labber> Ik probeer al geruime tijd een netwerkprinter te installeren in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS en het lukt maar niet.Kan iemand mij helpen.
<madfred> kan ik hier een supportvraag stellen?
<CasW> Daar is 'hier' voor ;-)
<madfred> ja het kan, maar gaat er ook iemand op reageren is de volgende vraag....
<CasW> Een beetje geduld, dan komt er vaak wel iemand.
<madfred> Ok, ik heb ubuntu geïstalleerd op een Dell Inspiron 9300. Alles werkt perfect, alleen het geluid is heel slecht, blikkerig, dof en te luid.
<madfred> Heb al wet op forums gezocht, maar mijn linux kennis is beperkt.
<madfred> Waar moet ik het zoeken?
<OerHeks> standaard is de equaliser flat, ik gebruik clementine, die heeft een fatsoenlijke equaliser :-)
<madfred> heb net alsa geïnstalleerd, voor de geluidsregeling, maar geen verbetering....
<madfred> kan het zijn dat een ouderwetse modemkaart 'in de weg' zit?
<OerHeks> Dat lijkt me niet.
<madfred> clementine heeft aanzienlijke verbetering gebracht.... thx
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> ik vind vooral de database lekker snel.
<OerHeks> 30.000+ liedjes
<madfred> maarrrr als ik nu van youtube iets afspeel is het nog altijd crap...
<OerHeks> Heb je al gekeken of er drivers beschikbaar zijn voor je videokaart? dan heb je HW rendering, dat boost performance..
<madfred> nee, ook geen idee hoe, ben net overgestap van windows....
<OerHeks> Open 'system settings' , dan onderaan 'sources', daar vind je een driver menu item, als ik het goed heb.
<madfred> OerHeks ik zie niets van sources bij systeeminstellingen (nl taalversie)
<madfred> of is dat stuurprogrammaś?
<OerHeks> sources-bronnen ?
<OerHeks> ja stuurprogrammaś , ik heb altijd engels ( en zit nu op Kubuntu, kan niet meekijken)
<madfred> alleen extra stuurprogramma's, als ik die kies krijg ik een melding geen niet vrije stuurprogramma 's
<OerHeks> Juist. Deze driver zijn gesloten ( zonder broncode) maar geven wel een beter resultaat, vooral youtube full-screen
<OerHeks> dan hoeft uw CPU niet zo hard te werken :-)
<OerHeks> Als je Nvidia hebt, neem dan de Nvidia-current.
<madfred> uhhh
<madfred> help
<madfred> even een tandje terug, moet ik nvidia installeren?
<OerHeks> Ja.
<OerHeks> als het goed is, zieet u er 3, beta, current en nog 1...
<madfred> moet ik dat bij de sources zien? daar zie ik helemaal niks
<madfred> of bij het softwarecentrum
<madfred> got it
<madfred> welke moet ik kiezen?
<madfred> current?
<OerHeks> Jups.
<OerHeks> na installatie vraagt deze om reboot.
<madfred> geïnstalleerd, geen rebootverzoek gehad, toch rebooten?
<madfred> brb
<madfred_> back
<madfred_> OerHeks, what s next?
<OerHeks> Nou, je hebt restircted extraś al, vermoed ik. anders had je geen flash
<OerHeks> werkt youtube nu lekker, full-screen ?
<madfred_> nee, helaas, grafisch prima, maar geluid onacceptabel...
<OerHeks> oi, dat is vervelend, ik ben niet zo'n deskundige op geluids gebied.
<madfred_> hmmm nog maar ff verder spitten dan...
<madfred_> ik weet nu in elk geval dat de hardware wel goed aangestuurd kan worden onder ubuntu, bijv. in clementine...
<OerHeks> Ik heb met youtube/flash geen issues.
<RobinJ1995> derp?
<RobinJ1995> Hello RobinJ,
<RobinJ1995> The membership status of Ubuntu Nederland gemeenschap (ubuntu-nl-
<RobinJ1995> community) in the team Ubuntu Nederland (ubuntu-nl) was changed by
<RobinJ1995> leoquant (leoquant) from Approved to Deactivated.
<RobinJ1995> <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl>
<trijntje> RobinJ1995: ik zou leoquant een mailtje sturen
<trijntje> je kan sowieso zelf niet lid worden van dat team, alleen andere teams kunnen lid worden van ubuntu-nl
<RobinJ1995> staat toch een join team knop hoor :p
<RobinJ1995> iig maakt ni zoveel uit
<RobinJ1995> al een jaar niet meer echt actief meegewerkt ofzo
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-13
<lg188> hey, is er een package om sensors te meten?
<lg188> Serieus?Alleen een virtueel stuk hardware heeft een sensor in deze bak =.=
<OerHeks> check psensor in softwarecentre
<lg188> GUI? eventjes xming instaleren dan :/
<lg188> en dat maakt geen sense.
<OerHeks> ik vraag me ook af of virtuele sensors wel pakken ..
<lg188> acht graden is zoiewiezo fout
<lg188> en dat is de enige sensor
<OerHeks> heb je wel lmsensors detect gedaan enzo ?
<lg188> zeker
<lg188> maar sensors-detect zegt wel dat die niks vind
<lg188> vindt*
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik bij "ubuntu 12.10 classic" rechts bovenaan een batterij paneel kan zien? Dit is best handig bij een laptop... Bij gewoon Ubuntu 12.10 is het ook niet zichtbaar.
<xatr0z> Wobbo: hmm als het om een laptop gaat zou dat automatisch geinstalleerd moeten worden volgens mij
<xatr0z> met dit commando kun je het programma installeren: sudo apt-get remove indicator-power && sudo apt-get install indicator-power
<xatr0z> dus alt+ctrl+T om terminal te starten, en dan die tekst daarin
<Wobbo> Thanks
<Wobbo> 12.10 heeft meerder bucs
<Wobbo> Helaas...
<Wobbo> Bij Ubuntu 12.10 classic is het nog steeds niet zichtbaar.
<Wobbo> Geen enkele tips?
<xatr0z> Wobbo: hmm jammer, heb  al tijdje geen laptop gebruikt dus weet niet 100% zeker hoe het in 12.10 zou moeten werken
<xatr0z> wat kreeg je met dat commando?
<xatr0z> het is in ieder geval belangrijk dat indicator-power geinstalleerd is
<Wobbo> Ja, dat heeft één probleem opgelost. Het werkt nu bij de gewone Ubuntu, maar nog niet bij de classic.
<xatr0z> Wobbo: probeer eens op het paneel bovenaan te rechtermuisknop te klikken
<xatr0z> of rechtermuisknop terwijl je Alt ingedrukt houdt
<xatr0z> of rechtermuisknop terwijl je Windows-key ingedrukt houdt
<Wobbo> Ja, de ouderwetse optie toont niets over stroom/batterij etc..
<Wobbo> En alle apps geprobeerd of er toevallig iets met de batterij heeft.
<xatr0z> Wobbo: ah nu ik even google lijkt dit meer te maken te hebben met icons in nieuwe ubuntu
<xatr0z> je moet een 'Notification Area' aan het panel toevoegen
<xatr0z> daar komt dan bijv het icoontje van je batterij bij classic in te staan
<xatr0z> zie de aanwijzingen hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121426/no-banshee-notification-area-icon-in-gnome-3-classic-session
<lg188> heeft iemand al eens van gnump3d gehoord?
<Wobbo> thanks, voor je tijd, maar dat is niet de oplossing. Ik moest meer installeren.
<Wobbo> install gnome-panel  indicator-applet   indicator-applet  indicator-applet-appmenu  indicator-applet-complete
<Wobbo> etc...
<OerHeks> nee lg188, heb je een url ?
<xatr0z> Wobbo: ah, het is daarmee gelukt? mooizo dan !
<Wobbo> Ja? Bij die link? Bij classic je batterij?
<mvn071> reboot
<Wobbo> Ik wil gewoon alles van LP-PPA-gnome3-team-gnome3/quantal er van af!
<StefandeVries> Lang leve PPA's.
<xatr0z> Wobbo: het kan vast met een commando, maar ik doe het meestal met synaptic
<xatr0z> dan linksonderaan op status drukken
<Wobbo> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<xatr0z> dan kun je alle ppa's aanklikken
<xatr0z> ah ppa-purge klinkt wel geschikt inderdaad
<Wobbo> Als ik het met gewoon synaptic doe, dan gaat de helft verwijdert...
<Wobbo> Thanks, MartijnVdS
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-14
<lg188> goeie dag
<lg188> men server is de laatste twee dagen randomly weggevallen, maar stond nog fysiek te draaien, heb geen kernel panic gezien omdat toetsenbord niet meer werkt
<lg188> paar keer*
<lg188> men vraag is, is er een tool die de oorxaak van een crash can mailen?
<lg188> kan*
<Maikel> uhhh
<Maikel> waarom wil je het mailen?
<Maikel> monit kan veel monitoren
<lg188> omdat de helft van de tijd er niet op zit en ik het ope men gemak kan lezsn daarna
<lg188> maar zal eens voor monit kijken
<Maikel> monit
<Maikel> logwatch
<Maikel> rkhunter
<lg188> logwatch heb ik al, en daar krijg ik nooit iets slrchts van, ofwel lees ik hem verkeerd.
<lg188> srry voor typos, kleine buttons op gsm
<Zjoepke> Ben nieuw en probeer naast Windows 7 ubuntu te installeren. weet niet wat te doen bij menu Een partitie bewerken
<Dr_Muesli> Hoi, ben helemaal nieuw met IRC, maar zit met een vraag over een MasterA 4 cardreader, CCcam lijkt te werken, maar ziet die reader niet.
<OerHeks> welke howto volg je ? ik vind deze  ( heb zelf geen CCcam ) >> http://linuxsat-support.com/linux-pc-server-tutorials/16479-tutorial-ubuntu-amd-64-bit-12-04-automated-oscam-cccam-2-1-3-install-package.html
<Dr_Muesli> Ik werk nog met de 10.04 serveredition, maar het is wel een interessante link.
<Hedonist> Goede middag allemaal .
<OerHeks> middag Hedonist
<Hedonist> Hoi Oerheks . Ik heb gelijk een vraagje aan je .... Ik ben hier voor het eerst , en zoek eigenlijk hulp bij een probleem met mijn webcam : ben ik hier dan aan het juiste adres ?
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, wat is je probleem precies?
<Hedonist> Ik heb een probleem met mijn usb webcam
<Hedonist> Ik draai Ubuntu 12.04
<Hedonist> heb een Logitech 9000 pro geinstalleerd
<Hedonist> en tot zover gaat alles goed
<Hedonist> Ik ben nieuw met Ubuntu , maar begin er al "lekker in te komen"
<Hedonist> webcam functioneert goed
<Hedonist> en nu de vraag
<Hedonist> ondanks dat mijn webcam goed werkt , is hij bij de ontvangende server slechts bekend als " uvc-cam" , en niet als logitech 9000
<Hedonist> en nu zou ik graag willen dat de ontvangende server van de webcam-beelden mijn webcam ook kan herkennen asl logitech
<Hedonist> iemand enig idee hoe ik dit aan kan pakken ?
<OerHeks> Oei, dit is de technische aanduiding voo rje webcam/optische chip. Dit is volgens mij niet te veranderen, de naam...
<Hedonist> wanneer ik "lsusb" in de terminal type , krijg ik wel de volledige typering van mijn Logitech
<OerHeks> Ja, dit klopt. maar de verbinding die je webcam legt, geeft als identificatie uvc mee.
<Hedonist> klopt Oerheks . Mijn specifieke vraag is dan ook of daar niet iets aan te doen is , zodat de id van mijn Logitech mee gestuurd wordt zoals in Windows het geval is
<OerHeks> Er zijn meer cams met diezelfde chip namelijk, voor de werking maakt het niet uit.
<OerHeks> Ik snap je, ik weet niet of dit aan te passen is. dit zou op kernel niveau moeten gebeuren, denk ik.
<Hedonist> het klopt dat het voor de werking niet van belang is : de webcam doet het goed . Het is voor iets anders heel belangrijk voor mij dat de webcam geidentificeerd wordt ...
<Hedonist> oke .... wanneer het op het niveau van de kernel moet veranderen , ben ik waarschijnlijk verloren ...
<Hedonist> ik ben nog maar een beginnend Linux gebruiker ... en weet daar nog niets van ..
<Hedonist> In ieder geval heel erg bedankt voor jouw aandacht en tijd Oerheks ....
<Hedonist> Ik ga weer even verder puzzelen .....
<Hedonist> Fijne avond nog iedereen ...
<trijntje> weet iemand wat de lichtste window manager bechikbaar voor ubuntu is? Ik wil ubuntu unity in vbox draaien, maar dat past niet als ik op de host ook unity draai omdat dat te zwaar wordt
<OerHeks> Lubuntu/openbox is het slimste(256), Xubuntu heeft ook niet veel nodig (512)
<trijntje> openbox ziet er wel leuk uit, dat zal ik eens proberen
<xatr0z> weet iemand hoe ik het detecteren van resoluties opnieuw kan triggeren op ubuntu 12.10?
<xatr0z> vroeger had ik xorg.conf verwijderd... maar dat gaat dus anders maar weet niet echt ohe
<xatr0z> het werkte goed na installatie, toen werd alles automatisch gedetecteerd
<xatr0z> ik heb gisteravond in wine een windowsgame de resolutie veranderd, daar is kennlijk iets gecrasht
<xatr0z> want nu geeft xrandr als hoogst mogelijke resolutie 1024x768, de GUI tool ook
<xatr0z> reboot heeft niet geholpen
<xatr0z> mehh ik kan handmatig een xorg.conf laten gereren maar wil eigenlijk gewoon dat het weer automagisch gaat, anders heb je allemaal configfiles die tegen elkaar inwerken
<trijntje> xatr0z: dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<xatr0z> helemaal ?
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je?
<xatr0z> ehm dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ofzo ?
<xatr0z> want met -a is alle config weer weg :(
<trijntje> dat zou ook kunnen, maar ik weet niet precies welk pakket het is
<xatr0z> nee idd
<trijntje> ow, ik heb nooit gemerkt dat er iets weg was nadat ik dat heb gedaan, maar je kan idd ook alleen dingen met xserver proberen
<xatr0z> hmm ga nog ff googlen of dit niet handmatig te fixen is maar anders idd dat
<xatr0z> is zo lastig doordat die hele xorg.conf/gdm zooi verandert is
<xatr0z> net dat ik die een beetje doorhad en de meeste problemen wel aankon is alles anders :P
<xatr0z> als je googlet op X problemen ook echt va 2010 ofzo anders klopt er totaal niets van
<xatr0z> hmm ja dat is wel relevant mocht iemand nog meelezen: ook bij het booten is resolutie al verkeerd dus zit echt in lightdm
<lordievader> xatr0z: Is je driver voor je video-kaart correct geinstalleerd?
<xatr0z> lordievader: jep
<xatr0z> het heeft tot gisteravond jarenlang goed gewerkt op verschillende versies
<xatr0z> gisteravond heb ik in een windowsgame in wine de resolutie veranderd. daar is het mee begonnen (waarschijnlijk door crash oid)
<lordievader> xatr0z: Toevallig gister een kernel update gehad? Wat gebeurd er als je xrandr forceert?
<lordievader> Ik kan backlog lezen trouwens...
<xatr0z> wow! heb hem nu op goede resolutie met xrandr --newmode 1680x1050  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<xatr0z> maar, letters lijken anders (lezen onprettiger), ik krijg de dash nog niet te voorschijn als ik mn muis beweeg
<xatr0z> ga even reboot doen om te kijken of het persistent is of ik nu met scriptjes moet gaan kloten
<lordievader> xatr0z: Oke, goed om te horen. Helaas is het tijdelijk...
<xatr0z> idd vrees ik ook
<lordievader> xatr0z: Je hoeft niet te rebooten, ik weet dat het tijdelijk is.
<xatr0z> ok
<lordievader> xatr0z: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu Hier staat hoe je dat in Xorg gooit.
<xatr0z> ja maar xorg.conf bestaat niet meer
<xatr0z> ik heb 12.10 he, unity
<xatr0z> lees dat ik wel settings kan overwriten met een xorg.conf maar lees ook dat dat afgeraden wordt
<lordievader> xatr0z: Xorg word wel gelezen als het bestaat, nVidia maakt er geloof ik nog steeds gebruik van.
<xatr0z> hmm, dat is prolly nettere oplossing dan xrandr met scriptjes forceren
<Petrov> hoi, zojuist ubuntu server 12.10 geïnstalleerd. Wanneer ik ifconfig uitvoer zie ik nu p32p1 staan ipv eth0. iemand een idee hoe dit komt?
<xatr0z> Petrov: die naam veranderd als eth0 al bestaat en je nieuwe hardware toevoegt
<xatr0z> tenminste toen merkte ik het
<Petrov> hmm, hardware is niet aangepast
<xatr0z> hmm, VM of echte machine?
<Petrov> xatr0z, echte machine
<xatr0z> maar je zou het aan moeten kunnen passen in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules lees ik
<Petrov> xatr0z, die file bestaand niet op die machine
<xatr0z> weet niet waarom het niet gewoon eth0 is
<Petrov> pingen naar google lukt niet, ping naar 8.8.8.8 geen probleem. ssh werkt ook perfect
<xatr0z> type eens locate persistent-net ?
<xatr0z> maargoed opzich hoef je het dan niet te wijzigen als je deze naam oke vind
<xatr0z> dan hoef je ze te horen alleen nog je DNS te configureren
<Petrov> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules en /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<xatr0z> sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<xatr0z> dan kun je evt de naam aanpassen naar eth0
<xatr0z> maargoed om te laten werken moet je dus DNS nog fixen. volgens mij is dat bij ubuntu server ook gewoon /etc/network/interfaces die je moet aanpassen
<xatr0z> (op desktop wordt dat vaak door networkmanager afgehandeld)
<lordievader> Inderdaad, aan die file dns-nameserver <nameservers> toe voegen.
<lordievader> Moet je interface wel op een static ip staan.
<Petrov> ff bekijken
<Petrov> pingen lukt terug
<Petrov> vroeger werkte dit direct toch, ipv dns-nameserver toe te voegen
<lordievader> Petrov: Dan stond er een dns server in /etc/resolv of je kreeg een dns van je dchp server.
<Petrov> idd was vroeger standaard toegevoegd in /etc/resolv
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-15
<marlix> ik krijg met de eigen irc client geen connect met freenode. 'excess flood van ziggo blabla'  :(
<exalt> OerHeks: jij wilde de 310 driver impact zien ?
<exalt> http://snag.gy/qem3g.jpg
<OerHeks> wow !
 * OerHeks is jaloersjes
<OerHeks> ik haal nu ook "maar" 296 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.156 FPS ( wat ik niet slecht vind)
<OerHeks> nvidia GT430
<johanvd> dat komt door de instelling "sync to Vblank"
<johanvd> je monitor doet zelf ook maar 60 beeldjes per seconde
<OerHeks> nee, nvidia 3.04 > 3.10
<OerHeks> oftewel de "steam-driver"
<johanvd> met sync to vblank: ongeveer 59 fps
<johanvd> zonder: richting de 4000 fps
<johanvd> dat is hier in ieder geval zo
<OerHeks> ow even testen
<OerHeks> hmmm
<OerHeks> 34895 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6978.888 FPS
<OerHeks> 35550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7109.969 FPS
<OerHeks> 36047 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7209.246 FPS
<OerHeks> Trage bak, exalt :P
<johanvd> http://i.imgur.com/yDO2l.png
<johanvd> eerste commando is met sync to vblank, tweede zonder
<OerHeks> netjes
<johanvd> als je die instelling uitzet, zal je bij spellen of films last kunnen krijgen van 'tearing'
<OerHeks> deze gt430 is een "budget kaart" grinnik
<OerHeks> ja, met 3d actie kan het raar doen idd
<johanvd> ik speel nog op een gt220. nog meer budget :D
<johanvd> ik gebruik hier ook de 310 drivers, die werken prima
<ger0448> hi
<Luckiboy> hallo ger0448
<ger0448> nou wil ik van ubuntu 11.04 upgraden naar de 12.04 lts of 12.10. ik ben erg gehecht aan de interface en wil deze behouden. de classic versie die word aangeboden ziet er toch anders uit. hoe kan ik toch mijn systeem updaten/graden en mijn interface behouden? loginscreen ziet er wel mooier uit in 12.10
<Luckiboy> Als je alleen wil upgraden is gnome fallback session de enige optie denk ik
<ger0448> ik heb gekeken op internet maar kan als best de classic interface vinden
<Luckiboy> Als je een clean install wil doen, zou ik eens kijken naar Xubuntu, die kan je wat meer aanpassen naar jouw voorkeuren
<Luckiboy> Ik moet even weg, brb
<ger0448> en met updaten krijg ik de melding dat de versie 10.04 niet meer word ondersteund.
<OerHeks> van 11.04 moet je eerst naar 11.10 en dan naar 12.04, maar de gnome3/unity interface is wel anders dan de oude gnome2
<OerHeks> gnome2 is dood, dus wen er maar aan :-)
<ger0448> de forums waar command in staan voor ubuntu zijn ook te gebruiken voor xubuntu(vanwege respotories en packages?)?
<ger0448> gnome2 zag er redelijk goed uit op het einde...
<OerHeks> Ja, de meeste wel. ligt eraan waarvoor, eigenlijk.
<ger0448> meeste zijn configuratie en instalatie/deinstalatie
<OerHeks> ger, neem gewoon je tijd om Unity te leren kennen, er zitten veel handige tools in verborgen.
<OerHeks> de dash/zoek functie, en de lenses zijn best grappig. uitzending gemist, youtube, en nog veel meer.
<OerHeks> deze laatste 2 moet je nog zelf installeren maar dat is zo gedaan.
<ger0448> idd verborgen kan nu nog weinig vinden de dingen die ik gebruikte start ik via de terminal
<OerHeks> verder zit er HUD in, eigenlijk wat je nu doet in terminal, en bijvoorbeeld de windows toets vasthouden geeft een quick help met alle snelkeuzes.
<ger0448> teminsten in de *nieuwe ubuntu
<smile4ever> Iemand bekend met batch alias? :)
<OerHeks> zelfs de manual is er al in NL > http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<smile4ever> * bash alias :p
<OerHeks> zoals alias c='clear' ?
<RawChid> Wat wil je weten smile4ever
<OerHeks> dit is wel een vette list > http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sample-bashrc.html
<smile4ever> RawChid: of ik een parameter kan toevoegen :p
<smile4ever> OerHeks: ja :)
<smile4ever> bijvoorbeeld alias installapp="sudo apt-get install [app]"
<smile4ever> en dat ik dan install [app] typ :)
<RawChid> Euh, je kunt doen: alias installapp="sudo apt-get install"
<RawChid> Dat is genoeg
<smile4ever> oke, dankjewel RawChid :p
<RawChid> Dan typ je in bash vervolgens: installapp sl
<OerHeks> jups, even een eigen woord verzinnen
<RawChid> Om het pakket sl te installen
 * smile4ever knuffelt OerHeks & RawChid
 * smile4ever zwaait
<OerHeks> check die list, dan zie je veel mogenlijkheden ( met comments)
 * smile4ever kijkt
<ger0448> HUD is idd leuk. jammer dat het systeem de nieuwe fetures slecht ondersteunen...(gebruik het in vmware om misconfiguratie snel te herstellen)
<OerHeks> dat is handig idd.
<ger0448> instalatie 12.10 van cd loopt vast en upgrade van 12.04 naar 12.10 krijg ik regelmatig zwart scherm na reboot
<OerHeks> welke videokaart gebruik je, ger0448 ?
<ger0448> gt210
<OerHeks> indien Nvidia, kies bij de keuze installatie onderaan met F6 geloof ik, voor 'nomodeset'
<OerHeks> smile4ever, nog meer leesvoor > http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/bash-aliases-mac-centos-linux-unix.html
<OerHeks> voer*
<smile4ever> met mooie syntaxkleuring :)
<ger0448> moet er wel bij zegen dat ik vmware esxi hyper Vsphere 5.1 gebruik en remote inlog. het systeem wat ik gebruik om in te loggen heeft 2 HD4870
<ger0448> zal idd de F6 gebruiken voor install
<smile4ever> slaapwel, doei iedereen
<ger0448> waar kan ik de screen saver instellen? kan het niet meer vinden (via HUD meschien:P)
<OerHeks> hmm screensaver gedoe is verdwenen dacht ik >
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver && sudo apt-get install xscreensaver xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl-extra
<OerHeks> http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/
<ger0448> was meer omdat het beeldscherm word uitgeschakeld (idle) en in power manager heb ik het niet kunnen vinden
<OerHeks> in nederlands 'energie' zoeken in dash
<ger0448> :P heb engelse versie kan meer instructies/help en manuals vinden en goed uit voeren
<ger0448> hoe zit het met de xfce? in linuxmint ziet het wel aardig uit.
<OerHeks> draait leuk, op een pc met 512 mb
<ger0448> heb 6 mb toegewezen....
<ger0448> grafich geheugen heb je het toch over?
<OerHeks> nee, werkgeheugen
<OerHeks> Lubuntu heeft maar 256 nodig
<ger0448> 2 GB was ubuntu een beetje aan het haperen met de nieuwe interface mogelijk omdat ik de nomodeset niet heb gebruikt?..:S
<Maikel> ubuntu is grrr traag
<ger0448> in vm of plain hardware?
<ger0448> gebruik ssd en start snel maar veder niet zo soepel wel snel. vaak niet reageren en andere dingen wel doen....
<ger0448> tijdens instalatie kiezen voor home folder encriptie en dan auto-logon instellen op administrator(om te testen of het kan) systeem kan niet meer inloggen of loopt vast:(
<ger0448> ja er zit ook een wachtwoorde op
<Maikel> uhhh
<Maikel> je krijg je home dir niet meer open?
<Maikel> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda* home
<ger0448> kan niet eens meer inlogen
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> die moet je mounten he
<ger0448> als guest?
<Maikel> ben je bekend in de cli?
<ger0448> heb ingesteld dont require password auto logon
<ger0448> redelijk (ctr+alt+t)
<exalt> johanvd: Hoe zit dat met sync to vblank?
<johanvd> ieder beeldje dat je videokaart maakt en op je scherm toont wordt gesynchroniseerd met de verversingssnelheid van je monitor
<johanvd> en je monitor staat meestal op 60 Hz (60 beeldjes per sec.)
<johanvd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_blanking_interval
<OerHeks> je gpu heeft dus genoeg power om 10 monitoren aan te sturen :-D
<johanvd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<johanvd> die 2e wiki link legt het wel goed uit
<exalt> en dat heb ik dus niet aan staan ?
<johanvd> in het eerste geval wel, omdat je dan ongeveer 60 FPS hebt
<johanvd> gebruik je optirun, dan blijkbaar niet (900 FPS)
<exalt> johanvd: ik heb optimus, eerste kaart is van intel tweede is nvidia quatro 1000m
<OerHeks> ah, dan heb je 2 waarden van 2 kaarten ?
<johanvd> daar heb ik verder geen verstand van. ik weet wel dat optimus niet echt ondersteund wordt in linux
<OerHeks> optirun activeert nvidia, zonder pakt hij intel ?
<johanvd> hoe je dat verder aan moet passen weet ik zo niet, misschien moet je met optirun de nvidia settings openen?
<exalt> OerHeks: inderdaad
<exalt> johanvd: met synv vblack aan heb ik tussen de 4000 en 6000 fps
<johanvd> apart
<johanvd> dan weet ik ook niet hoe dat zit. optirun werkt blijkbaar toch anders dan een enkele kaart
<exalt> OerHeks: hoe deed jij sync to vblank?
<OerHeks> nvidia settings
<OerHeks> tabje open gl settings
<exalt> OerHeks: ja verschilt niets voor mij
<OerHeks> oke, dan zal optirun dat over-rulen
<ger0448> iemand kennis van snort en ossim?
<ger0448> heb snort draaiende en wil ossim als gui er voor gebruiken.
<ger0448> weet aleen niet hoe ik ossim in ubuntu 12.04 moet starten
<exalt> 22721 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4543.897 FPS
<exalt> hehehe
<exalt> johanvd: zou je glxspheres eens kunnen uitvoeren ?
<johanvd> exalt, bedoel je deze? http://i.imgur.com/yDO2l.png
<johanvd> glxspheres heb ik niet
<exalt> johanvd: glxspheres komt met mesa-utils van glxgears
<johanvd> blijkbaar niet in 12.04
<exalt> hmm oke
<exalt> iemand die gnome3 gebruikt ?
<FOAD> Hoi.
<exalt> ha FOAD
<FOAD> Hoi alfonsius.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-16
<sebastiaan> Hallo?
<sebastiaan> Ik wil graag info of het slim is om ubuntu te installeren op een laptop en hoe ik windows er dan afhaal want ik wil er een gehele ubuntu laptop van maken.
<sebas__> Hallo?
<OerHeks> sebas__, zou in principe moeten werken, wat voor laptop?
<sebas__> Dell m4400
<sebas__> Dell precision
<sebas__> m4400
<sebas__> om precies te zijn
<OerHeks> heeft die de nvidia Quadro FX 770M ?
<sebas__> Zou ik even moeten kijken
<OerHeks> dit vind ik bij Tweakers.nl, voor de modellen 001 002 en 003 ..
<sebas__> Ja heeft heeft die grafische kaart
<OerHeks> zou moeten gaan werken. probeer eerst eens te booten van live cd
<OerHeks> als booten niet lukt/zwart scherm, kies dan bij de keuze installeren/live proberen, ONDERAAN met F6 voor Nomodeset
<sebas__> okee zal het eens proberen
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<sebas__> Bedankt :-)
<OerHeks> live mode is altijd een goede test
<abdel> hallo
<abdel> ik heb een probleem
<Maikel> hebben wij allemaal.
<abdel> is er niemand die antwoord?
<rulus> we zijn niet helderziend abdel
<OerHeks> stel gewoon je vraag, wie weet weet iemand een antwoord
<OerHeks> duh
<Maikel> lol
<rulus> okee
<Maikel> geweldig
<OerHeks> hoe stel je dat ook alweer in, seconden bij je tijd ...
<rulus> dat kon ik wel zien aankomen eigenlijk :P
<Maikel> ja?
<Maikel> OerHeks:
<Maikel> ?
<OerHeks> ah %h:%m:%s
<Maikel> duidelijk toch :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<Maikel> rulus: je zag hem aankomen?
<OerHeks> nu zie ik milliseconden :(
<Maikel> hoezo? Ik vind het erg aso
<Maikel> man date?
<Maikel> is dat niet dezelfde syntax?
<OerHeks> ow s klein is milliseconden S is econden, dat is beterder
<rulus> ja, zo zijn er toch veel, een "probleem", geen tijd, en dan direct weer weg
<OerHeks> D'r zijn er zat, die roepen Antwoord mij! ofzo
<OerHeks> NU!
<rulus> handig is het niet iig
<OerHeks> snel ik heb haast
<OerHeks> en dan pak ik eerst een bak koffie
<rulus> haha, "er zijn nog 20 wachtenden voor u, even geduld aub"
<OerHeks> of "wacht even"
<OerHeks> :-D
<Timo> lol
<OerHeks> aardig > <sebas__> Nog bedankt voor de hulp! het is gelukt.
<OerHeks> daar doen we het voor :-)
<Jarva> Goedenavond allemaal :D
<Jarva> Kan iemand mij helpen met een probleempje, nee, een uitdagingkje ? :D
<Jarva> Of wil, mag ook...
<Maikel> zeg het dan
<Jarva> Ik heb Ubuntu herinstalled, nu is mijn grafische omgeving weer goed
<Jarva> Maar hoe krijg ik de best optimale driver installed ?
<Jarva> Als ik een driver kies, is mijn grafische omgeving te groot en heb ik niets om op te "klkken"
<Maikel>  sorry, ik kan niet klikken
<Maikel> dat begrijp ik nooit
<Jarva> Dus je klikt nooit met uw muis op een pictogram ?
<Maikel> ik werk voornamelijk in de terminal
<Maikel> zeker als het opgebied komt van drivers en dergelijke
<Jarva> Ik begrijp[ dat allemaal niet eheel.
<Jarva> Ik ben "van de plaatjes"
<Jarva> kan vanuit een terminal bijvoorbeeld een film afgespeeld worden ?
<Maikel> alles kan vanuit de terminal
<Maikel> maar niet andersom :)
<Maikel> mplayer oorlog_en_vrede.avi
<Maikel> klaar
<Jarva> ok heel rare vraag, is er een boek die een 54 jarge dit kan leren.
<Maikel> dat is zeker geen rare vraag
<Jarva> Er is meer in de wereld dan Windows XP alleen lijkt mij
<Maikel> zeker
<Maikel> er zijn zeker toegankelijke boeken
<Maikel> maar dan is het idd nogal snel om de terminal in te duiken
<Maikel> Hoe goed ben je in Engels?
<Maikel> dan kan ik je deze aanraden
<Maikel>  http://www.flossmanuals.net/command-line/
<Maikel> Jarva: ?
<Jarva> Mijn Engels is goed
<Maikel> Jarva, dan kan ik je dit boek aanraden, mbt een goede introductie tot de terminal
<Jarva> Ja Maikel ?
<Maikel> als voorbeeld, kan ik je geven dat ik dit boek heb geven aan een vrouw van 52
<Maikel> onbekend met Linux, zij kende een klein beetje html
<Maikel> en dreamweaver
<Jarva> Ok, maar dan dien ik systeem om te zetten naar Engelstalig dus
<Maikel> Nee
<Maikel> de commando's blijven hetzelfde
<Maikel> maar denk er eerst even over na
<Maikel> mbt. je driver probleem
<Maikel> ik kan je daar helaas niet mee helpen, sorry
<Jarva> Ik wil een nvidiadriver
<Jarva> ok
<Maikel> ah
<Maikel> weet je, dat tornvalds behoorlijk boos is op nvidia
<Maikel> schijnt lastig te zijn onder Linux
<Jarva> Ik wil net als meer "bejaarden" netzoveel als de jeugd kunnen hahahahahaha
<Maikel> Jarva
<Maikel> dat is onmogelijk
<Jarva> ja?
<Maikel> ik geef veel les aan de 'vorige' generatie
<Maikel> maar het zit gewoon in 'ons' bloed denk ik
<Jarva> Dat wij net zoveel als de jeugd kunnen ?
<Maikel> nou hoe zeg ik dat?
<Jarva> gewoon, zoals het op je tong ligt
<Maikel> na een paar jaar les geven valt mij op dat wat oudere mensen er langer over doen
<Maikel> wat ook bekend is
<Maikel> maar dat geen hoop verloren is
<Maikel> deze vrouw leerde html/php op haar 47ste of zo
<Maikel> nu kan zij redelijk programeren /scripten
<Jarva> Heel netjes
<Maikel> nu is er heel veel begeleiding en support geweest
<Maikel> maar ik kan je garanderen als je een beetje de terminal oppakt
<Maikel> je iedereen hier helpt
<Maikel> of er is in iedergeval veel hulp
<Jarva> Moest ik vroeger ook, en nu nog zelfs met mijn stagelopers
<Maikel> wat moest je vroegeR?
<Jarva> Begeleiden en hulp bieden, tot in den treure
<Maikel> ah, ik heb er mijn bedrijfje van gemaakt :)
<Jarva> In de it wereld ?
<Maikel> jups
<Jarva> Ow, ik kom uit de koopvaardij
<Jarva> Ik ben kapitein op een 280.00 tonner
<Jarva> 280.000
<Maikel> :)
<Jarva> En ik wil met linux spelen
<Jarva> Open source, iedereen is vriendjes, als je de communities mag geloven :D
<Maikel> nou
<Maikel> dat is niet helemaal waar
<Jarva> ook haat en nijd als bij M$ en Apple ?
<Maikel> nee, dat dan weer niet
<Maikel> maar bepaalde meningen hoe bepaalde dingen moeten verschillen nog
<Maikel> komt ook omdat iedereen er behoorlijk vol met passie mee bezig is
<Maikel> en dat het van sommige ook hun brood is enzo
<Jarva> Linux is gratis ?
<Maikel> ja, maar de support niet
<Maikel> en sommige hebben eigen servers enzo
<Maikel> sommige duiken helemaal diep in het programmeren
<Maikel> the sky is the limit
<Jarva> Ik zie Windows en Linux een vergelijking van Benzine en diesel, allebei brandstof, maar net iets anders, klopt he ?
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> ik zie widows als de matrix
<Maikel> en dat wij Neo en zijn vriendjes zijn
<Jarva> Wat is het platform dan ?
<Maikel> Linux
<Jarva> Ach je had betamax, video200 en vhs
<Jarva> de beroerdste, vhs, won de campagne
<Jarva> ceśt la vie
<Jarva> Maar ik ga jhet boek doornemen......
<Jarva> Geef niet zomaar op, gelukkig is dit systeem dualboot, hahahahaha
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-17
<inktvis75> mogguh: hopelijk zometeen tot ziens op: http://ubuntuparty.nl/node/522
<donisnieuwopubun> Goeie morgen
<donisnieuwopubun> Als beginnend ubuntu gebruiker loop ik tegen mijn eerste probleem. Ik heb 10.04 ubuntu op een usb stick gezet en in de bios van mijn laptop de usb als eerst te laten booten ingesteld staan. Vervolgens zegt mijn laptop bij opstarten verwijder usb station en druk op een toets waarneer hij weer opstart in windows. Heeft iemand enig idee waarom dit is?
<tazz> sorry for being off topic but if i would like to say "wonderful" in dutch. Would i say "prachtig" ?
<Maikel> more or less
<tazz> Thanks a lot. :)
<arnie1708> hallo
<arnie1708> is er ook een die een vraag kan beantwoorden
<Maikel> stel hem
<arnie1708> goeden middag eerste
<arnie1708> ik heb hier een server staan en ik heb daar geen cdroom in dus wil ik dat doen via usb, maar hij pakt mijn usb niet hoe kan ik die wel aten zien
<Maikel> in bios checken
<Maikel> of het wel kan
<Maikel> ander trek je die server open
<Maikel> en gooi je een cdromspeler er even aan
<arnie1708> oke in de bios kan ik ook niet komen ik vind dat zo raar normaal is het zo del - f2 -f10-f11 f12
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> sorry
<arnie1708> mom foon
<arnie1708> maar wat kan dat zijn
<arnie1708> heb jij verstand van ubuntu servers
<Maikel> ik heb verstand van Linux
<Maikel> en ik draai zelf een aantal servers
<Maikel> waarvan 2 co-located
<arnie1708> heb je msn
<Maikel> nee, ik heb irc :)
<arnie1708> oke
<luckygrunn> hoi ik heb een server staan maar die ziet mijn unifity usb cardreader niet +  mijn eigen kaart hoe kan dit iemand een optie
<Maikel> al die mensen met servers tegen woordig
<Maikel> wat moeten ze er mee
<luckygrunn> hiihihi
<nino> Weet iemand hoe je van ubuntu server de encryptie verwijderd? Dit gaat om de HDD
<StefandeVries> Met het wachtwoord.
<Maikel> idd
<Maikel> anders ben je foobar
<Maikel> fubar
<Maikel> of dacht je dat de encryptie om kinderen buiten te houden was?
<Guest62316> Hallo
<Maikel> hoi Guest62316
<StefandeVries> Hallo Jan.
<Guest62316> ik ben hier voor het eerst!
<Maikel> ik zie het :)
<Maikel> voor alles moet een eerste keer zijn
<Guest62316> ik zou graag de nieuwe versie van ubuntu op een usb stick willen plaatsen
<Maikel> maar?
<Guest62316> maar het lukt me niet om deze bootable te maken...
<nino> Pendrive
<Maikel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Guest62316> ik werk met een mac...
<Maikel> ah
<Maikel> hmmm
<Maikel> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Maikel> :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb 't met mijn Mac nog nooit gedaan.
<nino> okay maar ik bedoel eigenlijk, hoe ik de encryptie er af haal. Dus definitief
<StefandeVries> nino: heb je de versleutelde date nog nodig?
<Maikel> nino, fdisk
<Maikel> cfdisk is makkelijker, btw
<Maikel> maar dan ben je echt ALLES kwijt
<nino> ik heb de sleutel om de encryptie te verwijderen
<Maikel> ^---disclaimer ---^
<Maikel> dus je wilt de disk herformateren
<Maikel> en opnieuws een filesystem er op kwakken enzo?
<nino> nee want er draait een server op
<Maikel> ^_^
<Maikel> je wilt dus de disk verwijderen
<Maikel> umount /<partitie
<Maikel> cryptsetup luksClose /dev/bla
<Maikel> fdisk /dev/bla
<nino> nou eigenlijk wilde ik de encryptie definitief er af halen zodat ik niet bij het opstarten de hardeschijf moet unlocken
<Maikel> ik zou dat als een pre ervaring, maar goed
<StefandeVries> Met behoud van data?
<nino> ja
<Maikel> dat gaat niet zo makkelijk
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<nino> Waarom niet
<Maikel> alles overzetten en dan terug plaatsen
<Maikel> nou omdat de hele partitie opnieuw ingericht moet worden
<nino> Dat is toch een rare optie van ubuntu dan
<Maikel> uhh
<nino> canonical
<StefandeVries> Normaal doe je dit soort dingen niet.
<nino> okay
<StefandeVries> Rare actie van de gebruiker, zo.
<nino> ik dacht na ja extra beveiliging
<Maikel> er is een sterke reden om wel encryptie te gebruiken
<Maikel> ja is toch niet erG?
<Maikel> sloop je de login van X eruit of zo
<Maikel> zo doe ik dat :)
<Maikel> als iemand je hdd ript, heeft hij/zij iig niet je data
<Maikel> dus jat, he
<nino> okay maar ik gebruik een terminak
<nino> terminak
<nino> terminal
<Maikel> heel goed
<nino> dus geen gui
<Maikel> daar kan ik mee praten
<Maikel> +1 voor nino
<nino> =)
<Maikel> kijk
<Maikel> het is geen probleem
<Maikel> het is toch gemount over /home dan?
<Maikel> of heb je full encrypted gedaan?
<nino> ehm wat is de default optie
<nino> die hij vraagt?
<Maikel> bij ubuntu
<Maikel> doe eens df
<nino> ja
<nino> ok
<Maikel> df -h
<Maikel>  zie je iets van /dev/mapper staan
<Maikel> en daarnaast /home
<Maikel> of /
<nino> ubuntu server root
<nino> aar voor dev
<nino> mapper
<Maikel> kan je de volledige output plakken op bin.tiny-host.nl
<Maikel> kan ik ff beter loeren
<nino> ok ogenblik
<Maikel> en dan de laatste
<Maikel> /etc/fstab
<nino> http://bin.tiny-host.nl/d05f653d
<Maikel> ik zag het :)
<nino> hoe?
<Maikel> ik ben er al min of meer uit
<Maikel> maar dit is de volume
<Maikel> cat /etc/fstab
<nino> ok
<nino> deze output ook op past
<nino> ?
<nino> of bin
<Maikel> ja graag op de bin
<Maikel> vrij groot
<Maikel> meer dan 5 regels
<nino> ok
<Maikel> wss
<nino> Staat er op
<Maikel> het spijt mij, ik heb slecht nieuws als je echt alle encryptie er af wilt
<Maikel> en ik vraag mij af waarom, dan moet je alles op nieuw isntalleren
<Maikel> nu duurt dat ook niet lang
<Maikel> zo gedaan
<Maikel> en je gebruitk maar 2 gb
<Maikel> dus da's niet het probleem :)
<Maikel> uhh 9 gb
<nino> Mijn wens is gewoon het ww bij het opstarten niet te hoeven typen
<nino> Is dat ook te verhelpen
<nino> ??
<nino> Of moet ik dan echt deze stappen volgen
<StefandeVries> Dan haal je het nut van de encryptie een beetje weg misschien.
<Maikel> 'alle'
<Maikel> sorry nino
<Maikel> maar ik heb zelf 2 server in het datacentre staan
<Maikel> met deze setup
<Maikel> de vraag is waarom wil je er zo graag vanaf
<Maikel> kan, maar dan moet je een herinstallatie doen
<nino> omdat het wachtwoord invoeren
<Maikel> uhh
<Maikel> zonder dat, kan iedereen bij je bestanden komen
<Maikel> mag ik vragen wat de bedoeling van de server is?
<nino> Het is een game server
<nino> En voor ssh is dit een drama
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> hoevaak zet je die server aan en uit?
<nino> bijna 24/7
<nino> maar hij krijgt snacht van 3 tot 7 de rust
<nino> dan is hij uit
<Maikel> PROEST
<Maikel> laat hem dan aan
<Maikel> en een herinstall kan toch geen kwaad
<nino> Dat is toch zonde van de stroom
<Maikel> je zou er nu al 1/3 zijn
<nino> En een computer heeft ook rust nodig
<nino> lijkt mij
<Maikel> 20*7 = 140  4*7=28
<Maikel> haha
<Maikel> proest
<Maikel> mag ik dit bash.org'en?
<StefandeVries> nino: dat valt wel mee, die rustnoodzakelijkheid. :)
<nino> waarvoor/
<nino> ?
<nino> voor de community
<nino> ?
<StefandeVries> Nee, voor je computer/server.
<nino> hoe ?
<nino> Ik bedoel die draait toch volle toeren?
<StefandeVries> Je computer heeft geen rust nodig.
<nino> of zie ik dit verkeerd?
<StefandeVries> Zijn er altijd clients mee verbonden?
<Maikel> nee
<StefandeVries> En zo ja, hoe veel?
<Maikel> heb je terminator nooit gezien?
<StefandeVries> En wat voor machine is het?
<Maikel> machines kennen geen rust :)
<nino> het is een voeding van 600 watt
<nino> met 8 gb ram cls 7
<StefandeVries> Dat verbruikt-ie maximaal.
<StefandeVries> Niet altijd.
<nino> Hoe kan je zien wat hij verbruikt dan>
<nino> ?
<Maikel> moet je meten
<StefandeVries> Met een verbruiksmeter.
<Maikel> da's het probleem
<nino> ok
<Maikel> maar nino
<Maikel> echt
<Maikel> die 4 uur maakt echt niet uit
<Maikel> zit het geluid van de vans met slapen in de weg?
<nino> nee dat is geen probleem
<nino> maar kan je dan verminderen dan>
<StefandeVries> Dan: prima zo laten.
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> duurdere vans kopen
<Maikel> maar laten dus :)
<nino> ok
<nino> Ik heb ook voor mijn laptop een vraag, kan ik die nog vragen
<StefandeVries> Natuurlijk.
<StefandeVries> We gaan niet heus allemaal weg om 21:00. ;)
<nino> ok :)
<nino> Mag trouwens iedereen hier zijn kennis verlenen aan mensen
<nino> ?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> de wereld is vrij :)
<Maikel> en linux nog vrijer
<nino> Daarom hou ik van opensource :)
<nino> Ook al is het anders dan crapple en windhoos
<nino> -_-
<nino> Maar mijn vraag is, trouwens bedankt voor de hulp en informatie :)
<nino> Hoe installeer ik mijn native drivers
<nino> Van mijn hardware
<nino> Aangezien ik Nvidia er niet op krijg ::(
<nino> Dit gaat trouwens om mijn laptop
<Maikel> oef
<Maikel> Nvidia
<Maikel> is a bitch sometimes
<Maikel> kan je youtube bekijken?
<Maikel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19jUboon5gI
<nino> Ik heb het geprobeerd met dit filmpje:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtPAJ9BR1W8
<nino> Maar het kwam op niets uit :(
<nino> En elke keer vraagt hij de xconf file bij de Nvidia settings
<Maikel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19jUboon5gI
<Maikel> dit zegt alles
<nino> Ik kijk even
<nino> Dus als ik het goed begrijp, heeft Nvidia er niets aan
<nino> om de support te geven
<Maikel> jups
<Maikel> de b^strds
<nino> Maar AMD is net zo
<nino> En ik maar denken dat Nvidia nog aardig is
<nino> Lullig als je programmaś wil draaien die niet goed werken :(
<nino> Ik snap alleen niet dat andere het wel voor elkaar krijgen
<nino> Zoals die meneer op dit filmpje: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtPAJ9BR1W8
<nino> Is er een commando om alle gui's op linux in 1 keer te verwijderen, zodat je alleen de bash overhoud?
<Maikel> uhh
<Maikel> nee, je kan kijken of je X kan verwijderen
<Maikel> dpkg -l |grep X
<Maikel> dpkg -l |grep xserver
<Maikel> zoeits
<Maikel> apt-get remove xserver*
<lordievader> Format en Ubuntu server installeren?
<Maikel> zeg ik ook al 10^10
<JanC> Maikel: cfdisk is *niet* makkelijker op moderne hardware (tenzij het ondertussen eindelijk aangepast is aan de fysieke realiteit van moderne schijven?)
<Maikel> ah ja
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> je moet wat
<JanC> cfdisk is verwijderd uit de repo's blijkbaar, dus ik veronderstel dat het niet aangepast is  ☺
<Maikel> dan wordt het fdisk
<JanC> het gaat er van uit dat harde schijven fysieke en logische sectoren van 512 bytes gebruiken, wat al jaren achterhaald is)
<Maikel> leert men nog wat
<Maikel> ja
<JanC> er is ook parted
<Maikel> hmm ik gebruik alleen fdisk
<Maikel> van de week nog
<Maikel> raid0 ding gebouwd via kvm
<JanC> en de huidige GNU fdisk is een lookalike voor de originele fdisk maar met een libparted backend
<Maikel> full encrypted
<Maikel> gewoon over de cli
<Maikel> leer je nog wat van
<JanC> parted is ook cli natuurlijk
<Maikel> ken ik niet
<Maikel> ik gebruik al 12 jaar fdisk
<Maikel> it rocks
<JanC> parted is al jaren de default partitioneerder van GNU, en libparted wordt o.a. gebruikt door GParted, de Ubuntu installer, de Fedora installer, Palimpsest/Gnome Disks, etc.
<JanC> en nu dus ook gebruikt door fdisk  ;)
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> ik gebrukte jaren slackware
<Maikel> sinds 2 jaar debian
<Maikel> voor server gebruik
<Maikel> en mijn kloopdoos runt debian wheezy
<Maikel> klapdoos
<CoolePascal> ja ik ook voorkeur voor debian op servers
<JanC> Debian gebruikt ook al een tijdje gnu-fdisk
<Maikel> mooi :)
<Maikel> gnu-fdisk?
<CoolePascal> RH schijnt ook wel ok te zijn voor enterprise
<Maikel> wat is er mis met fdisk
<Maikel> CoolePascal: ik wil graag 1 distro
<Maikel> voor alles
<JanC> Maikel: hetzelfde als met cfdisk  :p
<Maikel> zodat ik zo het naatje van de kous weet
<CoolePascal> Maikel is er
<Maikel> ipv van alles een beetje
<JanC> maar gnu-fdisk werkt net hetzelfde, alleen dan juist
<CoolePascal> het heet Windows-8
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> bah
<Maikel> niet vloeken
<JanC> je ziet letterlijk geen verschil tussen de oude fdisk en gnu-fdisk, behalve dat het je partities op 1 MiB-blokken uitlijnt
<JanC> (standaard toch)
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> ok
<Maikel> ik ben graag van het ding: 1 ding goed leren
<Maikel> en niet alles een beetje
<JanC> dat is ook de reden waarom ze gnu-fdisk gemaakt hebben naast gparted: je hebt dezelfde interface als de oude fdisk (zowel interactief als voor scripting), maar met moderne onderliggende technologie
<JanC> s/gpated/parted/
<JanC> s/gparted/parted/
<JanC> bah
<JanC> Maikel: oh, ik zie net dat er ook ene cfdisk lookalike in gnu-parted zit
<JanC> dus "cfdisk" gebruiken zal ook wel veilig zijn nu
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> wist ik veel
<Maikel> het werkt gewoon
<JanC> ook al is het niet de echte cfdisk
<JanC> mja, het werkte altijd
<JanC> maar niet echt optimaal
<Maikel> fdisk vind ik echt beter
<Maikel> maar nogal complex voor de beginner
<JanC> als je partities verkeerd uitgelijnd zijn op veel moderne schijven (en dat omvat bijna alle SSDs), dan moet je systeem 2 sectoren lezen en 2 sectoren schrijven wanneer je eigenlijk alleen maar één sector wil schrijven, wat uiteraard de snelheid niet positief beïnvloedt
<Maikel> hmm true
<Maikel> klinkt logisch
<Maikel> ik moet zeggen dat ik er niet al te veel van weet, maar at wel hoor te weten
<Maikel> (van mijzelf)
<JanC> ik ben betrokken bij het GParted project (een GUI voor libparted en andere tools), dus heb wel een beetje inzicht in die problemen, vandaar
<Maikel> ik vroeg het mij al af
<JanC> wel goed overigens dat iemand de moeite genomen heeft om die replacements te maken
<Maikel> maar ja...sommige nerds
<Maikel> ja zeker
<JanC> voor fdisk  & cfdisk
<CoolePascal> ooit een jaar of 2 bezig geweest met bootsector issues bij CD/DVD  voor een bedrijf dat daarin gespecialiseerd was
<CoolePascal> mijn taak was om die meuk multiplatform te ondersteunen
<nino> Bedankt voor de tip om de xserver te verwijderen Maikel =)
<nino> It works
<JanC> nino: waarom wil je die verwijderen?
<nino> Server
<nino> Ik hou niet van de GUI op een server
<JanC> waarom stata die op je server omte beginnen?  ;)
<nino> Ease of use eerst hahaha
<nino> voor een maatje van mij
<nino> maar ik haat het
<JanC> hij kan gewoon grafische programma's op de server draaien via een "ssh -X" of "ssh -Y" tunnel
<JanC> dan krijgt hij ze op z'n locale desktop te zien  ☺
<nino> ook al is er geen gui op gezet?
<JanC> de locale Xserver op zijn desktop toont dan de vensters van de GUI-programma's op de server
<JanC> gamen wil je zo niet doen natuurlijk
<JanC> tenzij je een heel dikke internetverbinding hebt
<JanC> (en dna nog)
<JanC> over het algemeen is een web UI of menuutjes gemaakt met een shell script & 'dialog' waarschijnlijk een betere optie om minder ervaren mensen dingen te laten doen op de server
<nino> ik gebruik webmin daar vor
<nino> voor
<nino> :)
<JanC> yuck
<JanC> niet supported op Debian/Ubuntu
<nino> waarom niet/
<nino> >?
<JanC> nino: omdat het de regels niet (altijd) volgt voor hoe configuratiebestanden in Debian/Ubuntu beheerd worden
<JanC> en dus riskeer je dat een upgrade de webmin-aangepaste config stuk maakt...
<JanC> het schijnt voor vele mensen meestal wel goed te gaan, maar...
<nino> Weet iemand toevalig hoe ik rechten aanpas in gproftpd
<nino> *proftpd*
<JanC> proftpd is een server, toch?
<JanC> misschien moet je eerst eens uitleggen wat je precies wil doen
<nino> Ik wil een ftp op zetten
<nino> Die toegangkelijk is via de file manager
<nino> Zowel op Linux en Windows
<viezerd> en, waar loop je tegenaan ?
<nino> Dat ik geen rechten heb om te verwijderen
<Quadagh> nino > verwijderen van bestanden die je zelf geupload hebt via ftp (zelfde user)?
<nino> ja
<nino> En ook die er al op stonden
<JanC> die er al op stonden kunnen een andere gebruiker hebben
<nino> o
<nino> ok
<nino> hoe kan ik dat zien?
<JanC> met "ls -l" of zo?
<nino> ok even kijken
<JanC> volgens mij toont FTP dat ook
<JanC> afhankelijk van je FTP client
<JanC> nino: hou er ook rekening mee dat FTP niet echt veilig is, tenzij voor anonieme FTP
<nino> Ok alleen is het wel makkelijk
<nino> maar ik word niet echt wijzer uit ls -l in de root
<nino> Waar moet ik precies naar zoeken?
<Maikel> uhh
<Maikel> sftp is net zo makkelijk als ftp
<Maikel> geen excuus
<nino> Wat is sftp?
<Maikel> slechts bad performance
<JanC> Maikel: werkt niet (standaard) in Windows Explorer
<nino> ja dat moet het wel doen
<nino> Dat is het probleem
<nino> ik ben al heel ver
<JanC> er zijn extensies voor Windows Explorer
<nino> alles werkt
<nino> behalve delte
<nino> *delete*
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> dat is windows
<Maikel> ik bezig mij daar niet mee
<Maikel> troep van de bovenste plank
<JanC> er zat zo'n Explorer plugin bij Homesite & later de ColdFusion developer tools
<JanC> geen idee of er een open source of freeware alternatief is
<nino> Maar hoe kan ik er achter komen , waar ik de permissies vind
<JanC> wat wel standaard werkt met Windows Explorer *en* veel linux file managers is WebDAV
<JanC> WebDAV + TLS/SSL kan wel veilig zijn
<nino> hoe werkt webdav?
<JanC> WebDAV werkt via een extensie op HTTP
<nino> moet ik niet eerst de ftp er af halen wil ik webdav gebruiken
<JanC> FTP & WebDAV kunnen naast elkaar
<Maikel> jups
<JanC> en SFTP ook
<nino> wat zijn de verschillen
<JanC> SFTP is een soort plugin voor SSH
<JanC> min of meer FTP-achtig-over-SSH
<JanC> FTPS bestaat ook (FTP-over-TLS/SSL), maar ik dacht niet dat Win Explorer dat ondersteunt (maar ik kan verkeerd zijn)
<Maikel> poe
<Maikel> ik zou zeggen
<Maikel> google het ff
<Maikel> serious
<Maikel> je wilt je niet bezigen met ftp
<JanC> FTP is perfect voor anoniem downloaden/uploaden
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> maar de rest niet
<Maikel> en vele ISP's gebruiken het nog
<nino> ok maar webdav
<nino> is gewoon goed dus
<nino> begrijp ik
<nino> en dat installeer je met apt-get install webdav?
<nino> of een repository
<nino> ?
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> hier was ik al bang voor
<Maikel> zo simpel ligt het niet nino
<nino> okay
<nino> Ja ik wil gewoon af van dat gezeik met windows
<nino> altijd crash
<nino> en vast lopers
<nino> En  apple no way!
<nino> veel te dicht
<Gorash> windows xp jaren gedraaid, nooit vastgelopen
<Gorash> maar ubuntu inderdaad een verademing
<nino> hoe hebben jullie linux geleerd ?
<nino> Als ik vragen mag
<Maikel> ik
<nino> met al die wegen en commands
<Maikel> hmmm
<Maikel> veel zelf leren
<Maikel> niet vragen stellen
<Maikel> maar RTFM
<nino> klopt maar al die commands maken je soms even moe hahaha
<nino> Omdat het hele regels zijn soms
<nino> met dependencies
<Maikel> nee, je moe het gewoon doen
<Maikel> je leert het vanzelf
<JanC> ik heb UNIX geleerd voor linux  ;)
<JanC> dat was in 1991-1992 (toevallig net het jaar dat linux ontstaan is ook IIRC)
<JanC> we hadden HP-UX & minix
<JanC> nino: er zijn ook goede boeken over die commando's
<JanC> en over Debian/Ubuntu serverbeheer
<nino> soms denk ik wel eens, zouden de mensen niet veel slimmer zijn geweest met computers als windows en macintosh nooit hebben bestaan?
<nino> Ik heb een boek gekocht
<Quadagh> webdav standaard ondersteuning in w7... goeie optie :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-18
<Guest98731> mino: als windows en macintosh niet hadden bestaan hadden minder mensen een pc
<Guest98731> nu hebben ict'rs werk omdat mensen er niks van begrijpen
<Guest98731> met linux word ieder op een gegevenmomen zijn eigen TD
<lg188> goede morgen
<lg188> iemand ervaring met airtime?
<CoolePascal> yupp   lots of airtime here he... piloot geweest lol
<lg188> eh dat zorgde even voor een time-out op de server
<CoolePascal> hmm
<lg188> anyway airtime heeft problemen met streamen :/
<lg188> Cannot connect to the streaming server
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> ik gaf al aan dat ik een ander soort airtime heb.. geen idee waar jij het over hebt. sry
<lg188> airtime als muziek streaming server
<CoolePascal> ahhh ok....
<lg188> met interface
<CoolePascal> ken ik niet
<lg188> webinterface
<CoolePascal> bij mij is het flight time ;)
<lg188> ahzo
<CoolePascal> piloot geweest vandaar
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> watis je probleem dan
<lg188> het moment van de waarheid
<lg188> 11h geschedeuld
<CoolePascal> ?
<lg188> hij kan niet connecten met de streaming server voor een of andere redene
<CoolePascal> welke poort gebruikt die server ?
<CoolePascal> wat is het ip van die server
<CoolePascal> beetje doortiepen lander !
<lg188> de ip is lokaal naar mijn weten, maar de pooort staat op 800
<Quadagh> jaag hem niet af ;)
<lg188> 8000
<CoolePascal> morgen Luc
<Quadagh> is dat tcp?
<Quadagh> goeiemorge
<CoolePascal> doe es telnet localhost 8000
<lg188> dat moet nrml toch udp zijn niet?
<CoolePascal> ja denk ik ook
<CoolePascal> streaming is meestal udp
<lg188> eh CoolePascal krijg ik niks zinnig uit
<CoolePascal> dammm kopje koffie ipv kopje thee zou wel een goed idee zijn
<CoolePascal> ok maar krijg je wel verbinding ?
<lg188> en ik krijg een 401 authentication required op airtime ctrl-panel
<CoolePascal> aha
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> das dan duidelijk
<CoolePascal> twee dinge
<lg188> ik heb niks ingesteld
<CoolePascal> die poort is vast fout  want daar zit kenlijk een webinterface (gruwel)
<CoolePascal> de ander
<CoolePascal> er zit auth op daarom krijg je geen verbeingoing
<CoolePascal> ik vrees dat het een zaak ik van rtfm Lander...
<lg188> jup dat zal het worden
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> een troost
<CoolePascal> het is kutweer   dus je hebt de hele dag de tijd
<lg188> ik zou moeten leren eigenlijk, maar heb geen zin door het weer xD
<CoolePascal> tja ik neem het je niet kwalijk
<Quadagh> tja... dan wordt het fout zoeken :)
<CoolePascal> ik heb eens een dagje voor mezelf
<CoolePascal> maar ben ook niet van plan veel te doen
<CoolePascal> lekker luieren
<lg188> ;p
<CoolePascal> als jij nou es eerst een lekker kopje koffie voor Pascal zou zetten
<CoolePascal> dan zou de wereld er al een stuk beter uitzien.
<lg188> gefundenden
<lg188> gefunden*
<CoolePascal> ?
<CoolePascal> poort ?
<lg188> icecast had een anderpasswoord
<CoolePascal> ahhh kijk
<lg188> donthackme ipv hackme
<CoolePascal> zo moeilijk was het dus niet
<CoolePascal> moet je niet hier vertellen
<CoolePascal> want nu ga ik je hacken  op 127.0.0.1
<lg188> mhm wow
<lg188> men muziekstream is zohackable
<lg188> nou en
<lg188> ga je men muziek stelen?
<lg188> wow
<lg188> laatste 10 seconden van men stream gehoord
<lg188> en die was 15m lang
<CoolePascal> ik maak me eige muziek wel.
<lg188> http://landerghekiere.no-ip.org:8000/airtime_128 zou moeten werken
<lg188> 20 seconden lag tbh
<lg188> but it works
<lg188> bedankt CoolePascal voor je hulp :)
<CoolePascal> huhh
<CoolePascal> ik heb niets gedaan
<CoolePascal> wou dat ik zo gemakkelijk mijn geld kon verdienen
<CoolePascal> dan was ik nu miljoenair
<CoolePascal> fijn dat het werkt lander
<lg188> aanzetten tot rtfm is al een grote hulp, ik ben nu eenmaal niet een goede lezer
<CoolePascal> hahahah ok
<CoolePascal> is goed joh
<CoolePascal> ik heb die tuinkabouter nog niet gehoord
<CoolePascal> is die nog niet wakker
<lg188> kunnen jullie er op?
<lg188> gewoon om te testen
<lordievader> lg188: Er lijkt iets te spelen, heb geen zin om boxen op deze pc aan te sluiten... Dus of er ook echt iets te horen is, is een ander verhaal.
<OerHeks> herrie werkt, lg188
<lg188> OerHeks: thanks voor het te testen xD is het hele daftpunk album dat ik ooit eens gekocht heb. gwn om server vol te stampen met iets.
<lg188> en lordievader ook bedankt
<OerHeks> Kon slechter, hoor :-D
<lg188> okay nu dat dit gedaan is kan ik op men gemak men huiswerk maken
<lg188> tot laters
<Sarawara> dag dag
<Priyantha|AFK> hi
<Sarawara> ik heb een probleem met libre office met de talen, ik wil graag meerdere spellingscheckers hebben (want ik typ dagelijks in 3 verschillende talen) en ik heb 'language package dutch' geinstalleerd maar mijn vinkje wordt niet blauw
<Sarawara> ik lees op een pagina dat ik dan in iets dat 'language support' heet die taal moet toevoegen' maar ik vind die 'language support' niet
<Priyantha|AFK> mmm sorry ik kan je er niet mee helpen, ik gebruik al te lang geen office pakketten meer onder Linux
<OerHeks> Sarawara, ik geloof dat language eerst systemwide geinstalleerd moet zijn, daarna kan u het woordenboek van uw taal toevoegen
<Sarawara> ok, blijkbaar moet dat met sudo apt-get install myspell-es, maar dat is voor t spaans , ik heb nederlands en frans nodig, enig idee welke letters dat zijn ? du en fr misschien ?
<OerHeks> ik kan niet meekijken, zoek even in synaptic ?
<Sarawara> ik weet niet waar synaptic is in 12.04 (ik vind dat ook wel een beetje verwarrend met synaptic eerst voor alles en nu 'software center', ik ga mijn best doen, ook effe uitloggen want ik zit nit op de administator versie
<OerHeks> oh, kubuntu geef myspell-fr en myspell-nl
<Sarawara> ok ik probeer het
<OerHeks> libreoffice-l10n-nl  libreoffice-l10n-fr
<Sarawara> 't is gelukt! Sarah doet een rondedansje voor de Oerheks !! :)
<Sarawara> (mijn univ-verbinding is nog niet gelukt, het is een behekst probleem denk ik) ik heb al vier verschillende mensen aangeschreven die ubuntu-kenner in luik zouden moeten zijn, maar helaas antwoord niemand, ik geef nog niet op, maar 't lijkt erop dat ik nog een tijdje internetloos zal blijven daar)
<Sarawara> dada, nu moet ik naar wiskunde-uitleg van zoon (die er niet naar wil luisteren, ik loop op -euhm op wat was dat nu ook weer?)
<OerHeks> heb je ook libreoffice-l10n-nl  libreoffice-l10n-fr geinstalleerd?
<OerHeks> dan is geheel OO in de taal ..
<Sarawara> voor nederlands wel, niet voor frans, maar dat had ik eerst gedaan, omdat ik dacht dat dat het taalpacket was (en voor jij zei dat ik het system wide moest doen)
<OerHeks> ja, systeem taal is nodig, ik weet niet of je geheel OO in de taal wil hebben, of alleen spell checker
<OerHeks> zo niet, dan ben je nu klaar.
<Sarawara> ik weet niet wat het is maar heb het geinstalleerd, misschien merk ik het dan wel (maar het programma laat ik in het engels staan, al mijn programma's staan in 't engels anders kan ik de onlinedingen helemaal niet meer volgen :D)
<Sarawara> bedankt en prettige middag !
<lg188> hallo
<lg188> Dat ging eventjes fout
<lg188> blijkbaar als ik airtime run dan flipt men server
<lg188> als in iets doet raar
<lg188> heb nu snel snel de services afgezet
<lg188> daarvoor is de server 3 keer uitgevallen
<lordievader> lg188: Airtime is je radio stream server?
<lg188> Ja. En ik denk dat ik weet waarom.
<lg188> Dev-build
<lg188> volgens log file
<lordievader> lg188: Dat zou goed kunnen, je kan ook naar Icecast gaan kijken heb ik ook even gebruikt, werkte best aardig moet ik zeggen.
<lg188> airtime gebruikt icecast in zig
<lg188> zich*
<lg188> is gewoon een handige verpakking
<lordievader> lg188: Ah, dan heb ik niks gezegt ;)
<lg188> want ik wil niet constant playlist zitten te de editen vanuit een shell :/
<lordievader> lg188: Ik gebruikte icecast alleen om wat Pulseaudio uitgaf door te sturen naar het internet, ofwel een andere pc van mij...
<lg188> okay nu dat ik eindelijk een messages log heb kan ik stress testen
<lg188> ehm als ik sda heb, is het raar dat ik ook sda1 en sda2 heb niet?
<OerHeks> sda is de hele drive
<lg188> waarom kan ik aan ruwe data ?
<OerHeks> "sudo fdisk -l " geeft alles weer
<lordievader> lg188: Sda1 is de eerste partitie op de eerste drive, sda2 tweede partitie op eerste drive. Sdb1 eerste partitie op 2de drive, etc.
<OerHeks> hoe bedoel je, kan aan ruwe data?
<lg188> kan ik dat als een directory lezen
<lg188> ik kan*
<OerHeks> als het een disk is met ntfs partities, ja.
<lg188> fat32
<lg188> en men server is overloaded denk ik
<lg188> want ik krijg htop niet gestart
<lg188> load average is 8
<lg188> en ik weet niet waar het vandaan komt
<lg188> 9.71 ondertussen
<lg188> btw heb maar 4 CPUS
<lg188> (top werkt wel)
<lg188> meh reboot
<lg188_> en blijkbaar is men server niet gereboot maar kan er niet meer op via ssh
<juliusdejeu> hallo?
<CoolePascal> ja ?
<juliusdejeu> jeej er is iemand
<Maikel>   ...
<CoolePascal> tuurlijk julius
<CoolePascal> meestal wel
<CoolePascal> maar 't zondag he
<juliusdejeu> ja dat is waar
<CoolePascal> dan zitten alle ubuntuers in dekerk
<juliusdejeu> haha
<Maikel> of op het forum te huilen over gui's
<CoolePascal> ohhh ik heb nog nooit op het forum gekeken
<Maikel> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/gezocht-tool-for-searching-multiple-folderfiles/
<CoolePascal> laat ik denk ik ook maar zo
<juliusdejeu> ik ok niet
<Maikel> check dat
<Maikel> regexp vraag
<CoolePascal> proest
<Maikel> wilt dhr een gui voor hebben
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> ervaring mee
<CoolePascal> een gui voor een regexp ?
<Maikel> ja
<CoolePascal> ehm
<CoolePascal> uhm
<Maikel> grep/awk/sed/perl is niet goed
<CoolePascal> systax error
<CoolePascal> overload
<Maikel> opmerking
<CoolePascal> maikel....     dit is een quote waard maar helaas die gaat echt niemand begrijpen
<Maikel> van een 'expert'
<Maikel> Een GUI kan handiger zijn voor sommige mensen.
<CoolePascal> mogelijk maar voor heel veel mensen niet
<CoolePascal> laat ehm windows instaleren
<CoolePascal> en nooit meer iets met linux proberen
<Maikel> tja, u zegt het, ubuntu experts vinden wat anders
<Maikel> soweiso...hoe ben je expert
<CoolePascal> ja maikel dat is een discussie die ik ook wel vaker opslinger
<CoolePascal> maar experts zeggen dat
<CoolePascal> dat geeft enkel aan
<CoolePascal> dat ze geen idee hebben wat een regexp is
<CoolePascal> een regexp is idd ook niet bedoelt voor secretaresses
<Maikel> nou de vraag was: Ik zoek een Linux/Ubuntu vervanger voor dit programma:
<Maikel> http://tools.tortoisesvn.net/grepWin.html
<Maikel> If you have grepWin (a great tool for searching multiple folder/files) then you should be able to search for the string <?php echo $text_model; ?>.
<Maikel> toch lol he
<Maikel> iemand die een vervanger vraagt op linux
<Maikel> over regexp
<CoolePascal> link ?
<Maikel> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/gezocht-tool-for-searching-multiple-folderfiles/
<CoolePascal> kun je bij ervaring ook aanvinken :veel meer dan jullie
<CoolePascal> en bij steunpunt : goddank nee
<CoolePascal> als dat kan wil ik mij wel aanmelden
<CoolePascal> ik deel je reactie maikel
<CoolePascal> maar je had ongetwijfeld niet anderes verwacht.
<CoolePascal> mijn advies voor Vistaus   : Windows-8
<Maikel> dank
<Maikel> ik voelde mij een betweter
<CoolePascal> lullig voor tomatito  maar mischien weet die niet neter
<CoolePascal> en wil hij best iets leren
<Maikel> idd
<Maikel> Vistaus is grappig ja :)
<CoolePascal> grepwin is gewoon grep met een gui... je moet nog steeds zelf een regexp intikken dat ziet vistakneus niet eens   en bovendien kan je met grepWin niet scripten   en heb je er dus niets aan
<CoolePascal> plak dat er maar onder.
<CoolePascal> zo wandelen
<CoolePascal> veel belangrijker
<Maikel> :
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> doe ik
<CoolePascal> HAHAHAHAHAH topic gevaarlijke terminal opdrachten
<CoolePascal> mijn god
<CoolePascal> ik blijf daar echt weg
<CoolePascal> dat kan nooit lang goed gaan
<Maikel> wat?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> dat zei ik toch
<Maikel> muhahaha
<CoolePascal> wat een verschil met nl zeg
<Maikel> Het kan dus erger :)
<CoolePascal> nu snap ik ook wel waarom die twee betweters altijd zo kwaad op mij waren
<CoolePascal> maar goed dat ze opgerot zijn
<Maikel> die zitter daar nu?
<CoolePascal> nee
<CoolePascal> ik weet niuet meer hoe ze heten
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> die waren moderator op nl
<CoolePascal> en begrepen maar niet waarom ik (niet moderator) zo veel te vertellen had
<Maikel> tja
<CoolePascal> ik ben weg
<Maikel> ga lekker wandelen
<Maikel> :
<CoolePascal> l8trz
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> later
<EXORCIST> SIGE
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<EXORCIST> SIEG
<OerHeks> ... ?
<EXORCIST> YOU IS PUSSY
<EXORCIST> YOU IS PUSSY
<EXORCIST> SIEG HEIL
<EXORCIST> SIEG HEIL
<EXORCIST> SIEG HEIL
<EXORCIST> FUCK UBUNTU
<CasW> Kijk, nog beter, hij gaat zelf al weg
<OerHeks> ik zat al in ubuntu-ops
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> hij heeft wel gelijk met het laatste
<lordievader> Heeft ie problemen met demonen?
<OerHeks> bad karma
<Luckiboy> Ik dacht al, dat was een lekkere binnenkomer, ik kwam binnen en het eerste wat ik las <EXORCIST> FUCK UBUNTU
<Luckiboy> Was dat zijn enige uitspraak hier?
<imkes60> hij had een heel beperkte woordenschat van 7 woorden
<Maikel> :)
<imkes60> op een tiental regels
<Maikel> heb ik ook met ubuntu eigenlijk
<Maikel> 'you is pussy'
<Maikel> hahaha
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-11
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<prutserke> mijn kat heeft immens veel mappen geopend op bureaublad...ze lag op de laptop en...ik wil alles selecteren en deleten,maar hij blijft maar mappen openen....helleuuup
<OerHeks> stap 1, gooi die kat eraf.
<lordievader> Reboot?
<OerHeks> keihard uitloggen kan ja, ctrl + alt + printscreen + K
<OerHeks> en geef je kat een eigen map met een plaatje.
<lordievader> OerHeks: ;)
<OerHeks> of de R E I S U B manier?
<prutserke> euhm....ben ik dan alles kwijt?heb dit nu 3jaar en dit is de eerste keer dak hulp nodig heb.ben niet zo straf met dit allemaal.de kat is ne verloren kost en nieuw hier in huis.
<OerHeks> zit er een toets soms vast?
<prutserke> neeje.geen toets vast.ben al zo blij dak hierop geraakte!!!sjiek gedaan voor mij.ctr alt zie ik wel maar print ni.
<prutserke> wat is REISUB?da klinkt goe
<OerHeks>  Alt +  SysRq (en dan heel langzaam R E I S U B tiepen)
<prutserke> ik doe dat...nu eh!!
<prutserke> kaboem,sebiet.
<OerHeks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<OerHeks> eigenlijk is op ubuntu  AltGr + Sysreq + EIUB  genoeg, maar reisub werkt op elk linux systeem
<prutserke> schermafdruk opslaan?kan ik wat je zegt vanaf hier of moet ik hier eerst uit
<OerHeks> probeer maar
<kamal> hoe kan ik authenticatie wachtwoord
<kamal> weghalen
<Guest35478> en die ontgrendelings wachtwoord voor sleutelbos
<Guest35478> aub
<Guest35478> ken iemand me helpen
<Guest35478> wil die nieuwe versie instaleren
<Guest35478> maar lukt niet
<Guest35478> en ken het niet veranderen
<Guest35478> ????
<Guest35478> ????
<Guest35478> ???/
<Fermata> Er is een fout opgetreden.
<Guest35478>  ken je me helpen hoe moet ik het wachtwoord wijzigen authenticatie wachtwoord en om de sleutelbos te ontgrendelen
<OerHeks> open 'user accounts' en klik op de balletjes van het passwoord, dan opent het menu om te veranderen
<OerHeks> dan moet je het passwoord wel weten uiteraard
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Ruben_>  heb een wifi usb 3.0 adapter ac1200 gekocht, iemand een idee hoe ik hem aan de gang krijg op ubuntu 12.04?
<OerHeks> wat is de output voor die adapter ? in terminal:  lsusb
<Ruben_> ?
<Ruben_> gewoon een dongle
<OerHeks> open een terminal ( ctrl + alt + T ) en tiep ' lsusb  '
<OerHeks> dan krijg je een lijst met ook je adapter ertussen
<Ruben_> ok
<Ruben_> het probleem is ook omdat ik aan boord van een schip woon totaal geen internet heb alleen via wifi
<OerHeks> je ziet zoiets > Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 < dat laatste nummer is belangrijk 1d6b:0001
<Ludo-Burcht> Aan lordievader en oerheks, het vervolg voor uw informatie. Nieuwe simpele PC gekocht i3 3240 dual, 3,4 GHz op een Gigabyte B75M-D3H motherboard (geen afzondelijke graf. kaart); er 13.10 zuiver opgezet (boot DVD), externe HD gekoppeld en deja-dup van 6 augustus laten lopen. Ik sinds gisteren (11.11) een "kloon" van mijn oude (afgedankte) PC. Waarom terug naar Ubuntu 13.10? Anders was ik de hele zwik kwijtgeweest. Nogmaals dank
<Ludo-Burcht_> De backup was niet van 6 aug maar van 6 november, sorry
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<foxx> Fout tijdens install van Kunbubtu v 12 04 1  "cannot download metalink and therefore the iso"  wie heeft oplossing??
<OerHeks> werkt gewoon hier > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/precise/dvd/current/
<Carolus_Rex> Even een vraagje (gewoon ter info) kan ik gnome installeren zonder al die toegevoegde software?
<poekie1981> graag even het volgende ik heb met youtube een gekleurde ruis dit is alleen in ubuntu 12.4 lts 64 bit weet iemand wat dit is alvast bedankt
<OerHeks> Carolus_Rex, je zou ubuntu desktop kunnen installeren zonder overbodige software > sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> of als je een kale gnome3 bedoelt, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<OerHeks> gebruik hiervoor de mini iso > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Carolus_Rex> OerHeks: Dus als ik het goed heb, kan ik uit die lijst 27Mb ISO downloaden en installeren. zonder al die poespas van software erbij?
<OerHeks> ja, de mini iso is een kaal systeem zonder desktop. je krijgt de mogenlijkheid om zelf je desktop te kiezen/methode van installatie te kiezen
<OerHeks> sommigen nemen gewoon de ubuntu-server iso, komt op het zelfde neer
<Carolus_Rex> ah ok. waarom is dit niet de standaard procedure dan? is in mijn ogen toch nog veel handiger lijkt me?
<OerHeks> bijna niemand wil de desktop zonder de standaard meegeleverde software.
<OerHeks> --no-install-recommends word vaak zakenlijk gebruikt, zodat je geen games hebt, en applicaties die onnodig zijn.
<Carolus_Rex> ok, snap ik wel, maar mij lijkt het bijna hetzelfde als de "bloatware" op de smartphones van tegenwoordig. bij ubuntu zit toch ook een stuk software die je bijna nooit gebruikt?
<Carolus_Rex> achja, nevermind. bedankt voor de hulp ;-)
<OerHeks> Tuurlijk, maar geen software die registratie vereist e.d.
<OerHeks> dat zul je wel missen, registreren via email en serienummers intiepen :-D
<lordievader> Is de mini iso niet ook zonder Unity? Ofwel zonder GUI. Veel mensen willen een systeem met GUI op hun desktop.
<OerHeks> ja, zonder gui.
<OerHeks> dat wil je, want anders heeft "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-gnome-desktop " geen zin
<lordievader> Dat is dus voor 'normale' gebruikers niet interessant.
<OerHeks> idd, de vraag 'zonder die bloated software' komt heel sporalisch voor
<lordievader> Lijkt mij, althans..
<jared1999> hello
<Fermata> Hallo jared1999.
<jared1999> wie kan me helpen met torrent downloade lol
<OerHeks> zoek er 1 uit http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<jared1999> moet een windows hebbe maar zegt elke keer dat ik het met een app moet openen (piratebay)
<jared1999> ik heb transmission maar die heeft geen app
<OerHeks> Tja, piratebay.
<OerHeks> Je bent in Ubuntu support, we gaan je echt niet helpen met windows downloaden LOL
<OerHeks> *hips*
<jared1999> lol is voor me andere pc :P
<OerHeks> Zielig.
<jared1999> ach anders kan ik mijn capture card nie gebruiken lol
<jared1999> XD
<poekie1981> hallo kan iemand mijn helpen ik heb ubuntu 12.4 lts maar nu heb ik ruis in mijn beeld met youtube weet iemand wat dit is alvast bedankt
<OerHeks> welke browser, welke videokaart, welke driver?
<poekie1981> google crome videokaart onboard driver geen idee
<OerHeks> videokaart onboard, welke?
<OerHeks> we kunnen niks zeggen zonder wat meer informatie
<poekie1981> ja het is een del optiplex 745 pentuim4 intel processor 3ghz moederbord weet ik niet is er een progamma zoals priforf speccy op zoiets voor ubuntu
<OerHeks> open terminal ( ctrl + alt + T ):   lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> maar zo te lezen is een single-core met youtube/flash niet optimaal, je hebt eigenlijk een duo core nodig
<poekie1981> ja is een duo core
<poekie1981> is er ook een soort speccy voor oubuntu
<OerHeks> dat gaf ik je net, die VGA regel
<OerHeks> verder is er in softwarecentrum sysinfo
<JanC> speccy voor Ubuntu?  fuse-emulator, mess, spectemu, ...?
<JanC> :P
<OerHeks> Hij is net weg, JanC
<JanC> OerHeks: ik denk dat hij een andere "Speccy" bedoelde dan ik  ;)
<OerHeks> Ja ik ook eigenlijk :-D
<JanC> ik zag net dat Ubuntu zelfs de alternatieve open source firmware voor de Spectrum in de repo's heeft
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-14
<joris> Weet er iemand hier toevallig een goede howto over KVM/qemu in ubuntu voor het installeren van een windows 7 guest? Google is niet zo heel behulpzaam
<Klap-innn> voor de geinteresseerden: de laatste update van ubuntu laat HUD weer functioneren zoals bedoelt
<Gorash_> msg nickserv identify koffie@
<OerHeks> tijd om uw passwoord te veranderen Gorash_
<OerHeks> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass >> /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD mynewpassword
<OerHeks> dus /msg nickserv identify mynewpassword # en post je nieuwe password op het forum :P
<OerHeks> ow.. wacht ..
<Gorash_> haha
<Gorash_> @Oerheks is deze server niet
<Gorash_> oeps inderdaad :D
<Gorash_> Ik even blij dat ik overal andere identity en passes voor heb ;)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Op een dikke wang na, prima.
 * OerHeks denkt een kaakontsteking
<OerHeks> En met u ?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het goed. Dikke wang klinkt niet goed. Hoop dat het niet al te pijnlijk is.
<ruben_> wie weet er raad om een  Wi-Fi USB 3.0 adapter AC1200 sitecom te instaleren?
<trijntje> ruben_: wat heb je al geprobeerd?
<ruben_> ndiswrapper
<ruben_> als ik zoek op linux driver kom ik uit op wla7100
<trijntje> heb je al geprobeerd of ubuntu zelf de drivers kan vinden?
<ruben_> ja ook al geprobeerd
<ruben_> nopes
<trijntje> en kan je via een terminal (ctrl + alt + t) met lsusb de unieke code van die dongle plaatsen?
<ruben_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0df6:0074 Sitecom Europe B.V.
<trijntje> hm, daar is niks over te vinden, raar
<ruben_> heb nog wel iets gevonden ,moet ik ff terug zoeken
<ruben_> rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux_v4.2.2_7502.20130517_addl_IDs_added.tar.bz2
<ruben_> maar krijg ik nx mee voor elkaar
<trijntje> dit heb ik gevonden, het zou via ndiswrapper met de drivers voor xp moeten werken http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl&sl=it&tl=nl&u=http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D4145766&sandbox=0&usg=ALkJrhi_ZXIl_xBRgfW27oIE_uH_oqh_1Q
<ruben_> thx zal eens proberen
<ruben_> get_res_add_size add_size 200000 [    0.346803] pci 0000:00:04.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] get_res_add_size add_size 1000 [    0.346816] pci 0000:00:04.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0xd0100000-0xd02fffff] [    0.346826] pci 0000:00:04.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0xd0300000-0xd04fffff 64bit pref] [    0.346835] pci 0000:00:04.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff] [    0.346842] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01] [    0.346850] p
<ruben_> [    3.110971] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0df6, idProduct=0074 [    3.110983] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3 [    3.110992] usb 2-1: Product: 802.11n NIC [    3.111000] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Sitecom Europe BV [    3.111008] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 123456
<ruben_> weet niet of dit je iets zegt
<trijntje> niet echt, is dat uit dmesg?
<ruben_> ja
<trijntje> dat zegt alleen dat de pc een nieuw usb apparaat ziet. Hoewel het wel toevallig is dat jouw ding serienummer 123456 heeft
<ruben_> vond ik ook al
<OerHeks> ik vind onze oosterburen altijd wel lief
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sitecom-wlan-stick-installieren/#post-5600242
<ruben_> weet niet goed wat ik hier mee aan moet
<ruben_> duits is ook niet mijn  sterkste kant
<OerHeks> die eerste zwarte regel in terminal uitvoeren, als hij niks geeft, dan doorgaan
<OerHeks> dan doe je de 2e regel, en daarna de 3e dikke, trek je netwerkkabel eruit en hopla
<OerHeks> dit is dan maar voor je huidige sessie, om het blijvend te maken zijn nog wat stappen nodig
<ruben_> alle stappen door lopen
<ruben_> heb nu internet via mijn telefoon via bluetooth
<ruben_> moet ik die verbreken nu?
<OerHeks> ja, en dan zal de netwerkmanager wifi laten zien
<ruben_> ok maar je zegt dat dit niet blijvend is
<OerHeks> idd, ergens verderop word uitgelegd hoe je dit blijvend in een conf schrijft
<ruben_> ok thx alvast
<OerHeks> feitenlijk, de allerlaatste ECHO regel is de complete oplossing.
<OerHeks> ik was weer eens te vroeg .. nou ja.
<OerHeks> echo 'install r8712u /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install r8712u; /bin/echo "0df6 006b" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/r8712u/new_id'
<OerHeks> ehm nee,  de post met  " tee /etc/modprobe.d/r8712u.conf"  in de huidige is toch goed, en maakt het permanent.... vreemd,
<OerHeks> hij schrijft zelf dat het nog moet gebeuren
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat hij de laatste 250 sec niet heeft gelezen :P
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<dennisdekker> hi all
<dennisdekker> and a good morning
<vin> hoi dennis
<dennisdekker> o ja dit was nl lol
<dennisdekker> haha
<dennisdekker> ik heb even een vraag
<dennisdekker> ik heb net een schone install van ubuntu 12 gedaan
<dennisdekker> en nu geeft hij aan /tmp niet te kunnen koppellen bij het opstarten wat moet ik doen
<vin> tbh, ik heb geen idee. Ik zou niet verwachten dat /tmp op een andere partitie zou zitten.
<vin> je kan even je /etc/fstab pasten?
<vin> !paste
<dennisdekker> het is alleen ubuntu op 1 schijf
<dennisdekker> ja gaan ik doen
<dennisdekker> lol als ik dat in terminal zet danzegt hij geen toegang
<vin> wat zet je in de terminal?
<dennisdekker> dit /etc/fstab
<dennisdekker> ja ben newbee op dit gebied
<vin> Als je `cat /etc/fstab` doet zou hij hem moeten outputten
<dennisdekker> hebbes
<dennisdekker> en hoe past ik het
<vin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vin> je kan hem hier in plakken
<vin> of heb je geen browser daar?
<lordievader> Pastebinit is hier zeer fijn voor :)
<dennisdekker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6420366/
<dennisdekker> das het
<vin> ja, wat ik dacht. /tmp is geen aparte partitie dus die zou hij helemaal niet aan moeten willen koppelen
<vin> wat is de error die je tegenkomt?
<dennisdekker> dat hij /tmp niet can mounten
<vin> wanneer krijg je die foumelding?
<dennisdekker> bij het opstarten
<vin> en heb je misschien de exacte tekst :)
<vin> want ik vind het een gekke fout
<dennisdekker> gaan ik even rebooten
<vin> hij zou /tmp niet moeten aankoppelen volgens mij
<lordievader> Ergens een init script of rc.local die /tmp wil mounten?
<vin> ja, dat zou kunnen...
<dennisdekker> ik heb net geprobeerd een custom theme te instaleren zal daar de foutr in zitten
<vin> maar kom daar maar eens acher
<lordievader> dennisdekker: Welk custom theme, en hoe heb je die geinstalleerd?
<dennisdekker> osx thema en die heb ik via terminal geinstaleerd
<dennisdekker> maar werkt ook niet eens
<dennisdekker> dus zal daar denk ik wel de fout in zitten
<lordievader> Welke commandos heb je specifiek uitgevoerd?
<dennisdekker> sudo chmod a+x install.sh
<lordievader> Kun je het install script pastebinnen?
<dennisdekker> nee sorry
<lordievader> dennisdekker: Hmm, jammer. Het zou wel ophelderen of het door het theme komt.
<vin> dennisdekker: maar heb je last van die foutmelding? Want in principe kan het geen kwaad
<vin> denk ik
<dennisdekker> ik gaan straks nog even kijken want ik moet helaas weg anders word me vrouwtje boos haha
<dennisdekker> nee heb der niet echt last van
<dennisdekker> maar bij een kersverse install is het wel weer minder haha
<dennisdekker> maar alvast bedankt mensen
<dennisdekker> spreek jullie vanmiddag nog wel even
<lordievader> Zolang /tmp beschikbaar is, zal het niet veel kwaad kunnen.
<vin> nee precies, en de map zal wel bestaan denk ik
<vin> al hebben we dat niet gecontroleerd ;)
<Gorash_> Ik zat met het idee om een website / webshop te gaan bouwen zonder gebruik te maken van een database, maar om te werken met simpele includes met variabelen, om vervolgens bij de klant een mount te maken met deze files die hij dan weer kan bewerken. Waarom? Omdat het kan en het me leuk lijkt. Ik vraag me alleen af wat de impact is op performance, deze zou toch nihil moeten zijn!?
<Gorash_> Kan me niet echt voorstellen dat een site met  maximaal ~2000 pagina's problemen zal opleveren
<vin> Zou inderdaad geen probleem moeten zijn
<vin> eventueel zelfs sneller omdat hij niet met de database in de weer hoeft
<Gorash_> Ik ben de laatste tijd steeds minder van de back-ends. meeste sites zijn toch statisch, en naarmate je beter wordt in programmeren zijn CMS systemen ook uit den boze. Veel ongebruikte en onnodige code
<Gorash_> Aanpassen kan net zo goed vanuit een doc of include bestandje, en je kunt gewoon een editor bij de klant installeren :P
<vin> ach, je hebt met een database backend wat meer flexibiliteit, bijvoorbeeld meerdere pagina's genereen voor dezelde dataset, maar het kan ook goed zonder
<arwen> hallo hoe werkt dit percies?
<arwen> ik had een hulpvraag en dacht dat ik die op deze manier kon stellen, klopt dat?
<vla> hallo hoe kan ik hier een vraag stellen?
<Fermata> Gewoon, zo. :)
<vla> o ok
<vla> ik heb een ubuntu op een verkeede manier geinstalleerd, denk ik,
<vla> hij heeft alle partieties overschreven
<vla> en ben nu heel windows plus alles daarin kwijt
<vla> is dat op te lossen
<vla> ?
<Fermata> Nee, als Windows eenmaal overschreven is kan je het niet terughalen.
<vla> en bij een automatische installatie is het zelfde als overschrijven?
<Fermata> Een automatische installatie zou Ubuntu naast Windows moeten installeren.  Ben je er zeker van dat Windows weg is?
<vla> ik had een extra partitie voor ubuntu gemaakt
<vla> en mijn computer bedraagt 500 gig
<vla> en ubuntu heeft nu 500 gig
<vla> de enige opti die ik had was een automatische instalatie
<vla> ubuntu versie 8.04
<jpjacobs> 8.04???
<Fermata> Mag ik vragen waarom je koos voor 8.04?
<vla> dat is de cd die ik had
<jpjacobs> dat ding is 5 jaar oud ...
<vla> ja
<Fermata> Installeerde je die naast Windows 8?
<vla> nee xp
<jpjacobs> wel, je windows... spijtig. als je belangrijke bestanden wil terughalen: zo weinig mogelijk doen, van een livecd (een recente) opstarten, en van daaruit de recovery doen
<vla> ja maar die vraagt om formateren
<vla> en ik heb een product herstel cd maar volgens mij installeerd die windows opnieuw toch
<Fermata> Ja, maar het is nu toch al weg, niet?
<jpjacobs> en als er bestanden op staan die je nog moet hebben, gewoon NIKS doen met je HD
<vla> doe ik oo niet
<vla> maar wat wel te doen dan?
<jpjacobs> dan kan je, met wat geluk, nog het een en ander terugvissen
<vla> hoe doe ik dat?
<jpjacobs> Tenzij je gewoon geen bestanden terug wil, en enkel windows
<vla> nee wil windows bestanden terug en uiteindelijk beidde systemen draaien
<Gorash_> Je kunt een USB drive / stick maken met een bootable ubuntu, opstarten, je schijven koppelen (gparted) en dan gewoon je data kopieren
<vla> ik heb recovery progammas geprobeerd te downloaden maar die wiol die niet instaleren
<jpjacobs> ja, maar ... pfff... wil je nog persoonlijk bestanden (foto's, documenten, etc etc) terug recupereren?
<vla> ja
<Fermata> Ik wil je op het hart drukken t.z.t. ook een nieuwere Ubuntu te downloaden en te installeren.
<jpjacobs> awel, haal een *recente* livecd af, brand die (op een andere PC
<vla> zoiezo een nwere versie ja
<vla> wat ios een live cd?
<jpjacobs> doe gewoon niets meer met de pc waar ge uw oepsie op hebt gehad, tenzij werkende van de livecd
<vla> live cd van xp?
<jpjacobs> nee ubuntu, of een specifieke rescue CD met de tools al voor geinstalleerd
<jpjacobs> Maar, spijtig genoeg is dat allemaal wat geavanceerd
<vla> ik heb een bart cd geprobeerd
<jpjacobs> nietmand in de buurt die je hierbij kan helpen, met wat grotere kennis van Ubuntu
<vla> nee allemaal windows of apples
<jpjacobs> vla, een linux live cd ;)
<vla> ok
<vla> en vandaaruit op starten?
<vla> dat is iets anders dan de booteble ubuntu op usb stich toch
<jpjacobs> uhu. goede zoektermen op google: "linux file recovery formated partition"
<Gorash_> er zijn daar wel programma's voor in linux, maar die zijn best wel moeilijk in gebruik..
<Gorash_> je kunt op file signature's scannen, maar iets zegt me dat het in dit geval niet de weg is
<vla> ok
<Gorash_> vla: heb je geen andere hard disk liggen!?
<vla> externe harde schijf maar die kan die niet lezen, is voor windows
<Gorash_> of kun je een (goedkope) hard disk aanschaffen
<vla> heb alleen laptop
<Gorash_> ik zou een volledige nieuwe installatie van windows of ubuntu 12.04 overwegen
<Gorash_> op een NIEUWE schijf
<jpjacobs> goed, vla, veel success ermee, maar ik moet weg
<Gorash_> en dan de oude schijf koppelen, en met recovery software aan de slag gaan (kan in windows en linux)
<vla> ok
<jpjacobs> als je wil kan ik je er vanavond wel doorheen loodsen, als je geen andere vrijwilliger vindt...
<jpjacobs> vind*
<vla> dat klinkt als iets wat ik denk ik niet zelf kan
<vla> ok
<jpjacobs> bestanden recupereren is niet evident
<vla> ok niewe harde schijf
<vla> daar windows op zetten
<vla> en vandaaruit werken
<Gorash_> nieuwe schijf: external is ook mogelijk !
<vla> external?
<vla> sorry weet erg weinig van dit soort dingen
<vla> weet iemand van jullie iemand in utrecht di emij kan helpen?
<vla> jpjacobs dank je wel helaas kan ik vanavond echt niet
<vla> is een ubuntu livecd branden perse nodig vanaf een andere pc?
<Fermata> Op welke computer tik je nu?
<vla> mijn laptop
<Fermata> En dat is *niet* de machine met de mislukte installatie?
<vla> jawel
<vla> heb net geprobeerd die file signature progammas te downlaoden maar die pakt ie installeerd ie niet, hi mist een dll,
<Fermata> Uhm...daar moet je eigenlijk helemaal niet meer op werken nu, als je je data misschien nog terug wilt kunnenkrijgen.
<vla> dat was ook zo met de recovery progammas
<vla> o
<vla> ik zal een live cd ergens anders branden en een externe schijf halen en dan verder kijken
<Fermata> Ja.
<vla> :)
<vla> Iig dank voor jullie hulp.
<Fermata> Graag gedaan, en kom gerust terug. :)
<vla> ga ik zoen
<vla> heb ook ubuntu steunpunten in utrecht gevonden dus wie weet
<vla> doeg
<Fermata> Doei!
<Fermata> Succes!
<vla> thanks
<Kaannn> Hoii
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-16
<slotje1973> i am looking for an anti virus programm for ubuntu
<dennis_dekker> 1 hele goede morgen
<dennis_dekker> wie kan me helpen met me nvidia drivers
<dennis_dekker> elke keer als ik ze wil instaleren dan chrashed mijn ubuntu
<dennis_dekker> nu weer met een nieuwe instalatie bezig
<dennis_dekker> ben zo terug instalatie is klaar en moet opnieuw rebooten
<dennis_> was ik weer
<dennis_> lol
<lg188> Hallo, ik heb ubuntu nog eens geprobeerd
<lg188> en ik heb geprobeerd dual monitors te laten werken, maar er was iets fout
<lg188> maar nu krijg ik zelfs geen unity niet meer te zien
<lord4163> lg188: Drivers wel geinstalleerd?
<lg188> Het probleem zit em denk ik dat ik een integrated card heb voor men hdmi en een Geforce voor men vga/dvi poorten
<lg188> Eh ik dacht van wel, ik heb open source en die van nvidea zelf geprobeerd
<lg188> Welke drivers zijn het voor die intel integrated card en die van nvidea?
<lord4163> lg188: Oh jij heb weer zo'n ingewikkeld gedoe :P
<lg188> Ik had ook liever dat ze allebij op de geforce alleen werkte
<lg188> maar een scherm heeft alleen een hdmi poort
<lg188> Ik kan echt geen degelijke intel drivers vinden
<oscar_> Ik heb Backtrack5r3 geinstalleerd via Vmware,hij draait op linux en als O.S Ubuntu;hoe kan ik nu zien welke versie van Ubuntu er draait
<lg188> Ik heb EUFI en men grub wilt windows niet dedecteren
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lg188> Oh wow, I drop to a grub shell
<oscar_> Ik heb Backtrack5r3 geinstalleerd via Vmware,hij draait op linux en als O.S Ubuntu;hoe kan ik nu zien welke versie van Ubuntu er draait
<lg188> Is geen rescue shell, maar 't is ook geen fatsoenlijke menu
<lg188> uname -a?
<lordievader> oscar_: Voer in een terminal "lsb_release -a" uit of "cat /etc/issue".
<lg188> lordievader: weet je toevallig hoe ik een OS run vanuit die grub shell?
<lordievader> lg188: Helaas niet, staat nog op mijn lijstje van dingen die ik ooit moet leren. Een os starten vanuit een grub-shell.
<lg188> mhm
<oscar_> @Lordievader,bedankt het is een 10.4;hoe kan ik nu op mijn BackTrackmachine de Vmware tools installeren?
<lg188> is het niet belachelijk dat ik geen info er over vind hoe ik gewoon boot hd0,1 of zo zou moeten kunnen doen
<oscar_> Ik zie op mijn bureaublad de Cdrom staan ,als ik er dubbel op klik,zit ik in de filegrowser vmware tools....tar.gz
<oscar_> Browser ipv growser
<lg188> je moet die effe extracten
<oscar_> hoe doe je dat?
<oscar_> en waar
<lg188> eh normaal heb je daar een tool voor als je er op dubbel klikt
<lg188> en je kan die eventueel in je downloads folder zetten
<lordievader> oscar_: tar -zxvf <file> (zie "man tar").
<oscar_> Heb ik gedaan, zie nu de mappen:doc-bin-etc-installer-lib en ook denk ik tekstbestanden:FILES-INSTALL-vmware-install.pl
<lordievader> oscar_: Streepjes geven spaties aan? (Pastebin is handig voor dit soort dingen.) Lees INSTALL door.
<lg188> Kan ik chrooten in een partitie en de rest van wat nodig is op het huidige?
<lg188> Zodat die aan /dev kan
<lg188> en ik krijg errors met het internet
<oscar_> Ik heb geprobeerd met Sudo ./vmware-install.pl en zonder sudo maar hij vind geen file of directory
<lg188> in de map zelf?
<lordievader> oscar_: Kun je de INSTALL file pastebinnen? Overigens sudo is zonder hoofdletter, en ja, Linux is hoofdletter gevoelig.
<oscar_> Ik weet dat het hoofdletter gevoelig is,ik heb het juiste commando gegeven in dezelfde map waar ik ook het Perlbestand vmware-install.pl en dat niet gevonden wordt
<Fermata> Is perl geinstalleerd?
<Fermata> En is de vlag +x op het .pl bestand geset?
<oscar_> Waar zie ik of perl geinstalleerd is  en de vlag +x op het .pl bestand is gezet
<Fermata> De vlag setten is makkelijk.
<Fermata> In dezelfde terminal geef je het volgende in:
<Fermata> chmod +x vmware-install.pl
<Fermata> Installeren van Perl:
<Fermata> sudo apt-get install perl
<oscar_> chmod +x cannot access vmware-install.pl
<OerHeks> volledig pad gebruiken, of cd naar de folder
<ijssel> Goedemiddag
<ijssel> Goedemiddag,
<ijssel> Ik wil graag uw hulp want ik wordt een beetje gek van Ubuntu.
<ijssel> Ik kan prima internetten natuurlijk maar verder........
<ijssel> Ik wil graag draadloos printen met Deskjet 3070A (HP) maar hoe moet ik dat instellen?
<ijssel> Wie helpt mij? heel graag
<lg188> Ik denk dat cups het printer deel doet
<lg188> Maar normaal moet die die herkennen als je die insteekt
<oscar_> Ik ben gekomen tot de volgende mappen: /media/VMware\ Tools
<lg188> daar steekt je archive in oscar
<oscar_> wat moet ik nu doen
<OerHeks> draadloos, er is een goede engelse wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Fermata> oscar_: je hebt inmiddels +x gezet, en Perl zeker weten geinstalleerd?
<OerHeks> ehm, vmware tools op een cd/dvd starten?
<lg188> Heb je de bestand uitgepakt?
<lg188> waant je moet in die directory zitten
<oscar_> Perl is geupdate Heeft allen een paar bestanden verwijdert voor de rest was alles in orde.
<Fermata> Prima.
<oscar_> De +x vind het bestand niet zo kan de vlag niet gezet worden
<ijssel> goedemiddag k wil graag draadloos printen met Deskjet 3070A (HP) maar hoe moet ik dat instellen?  Wie helpt mij? heel graag
<oscar_> @ijssel een vraagje ,zit je in het zelfde subnet
<ijssel> sorry, ik ben een beginner (!) in ubuntu, heb vandaag ubuntu geinstalleerd, printer via kabel gaat wel, wat bedoel je?
<oscar_> ik ben ook een beginner,maar niet van netwerken:Op uw terminal typ je ifconfig en daar krijg je Normaal als alles goed ingesteld is een ipadres,laat ons zeggen
<oscar_> eth3 192.168.1.2 als uw printer in hetzelfde ubnet zit moet hij Zeker 192.168.1 hebben anders kan er GEEN verbinding gemaakt worden
<ijssel> oké maar wat doe ik met dat ip adres?
<lg188> urgh
<lg188> Ik heb die efi package verwijdert door te chrooten in men huidig systeem via live-cd
<lg188> en nog boot een efi grub
<oscar_> Heb je al ifconfig uitgevoerd op uw terminal
<ijssel> ik zien dan dit:
<ijssel>           TX packets:370007 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:62781478 (62.7 MB)  TX bytes:514364641 (514.3 MB)  eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 84:4b:f5:16:8f:a1             inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::864b:f5ff:fe16:8fa1/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1   
<ijssel> .
<oscar_> OK je ipadres is 192.168.1.103 nu moet uw printer zeker 192.168.1 hebben, dus de 3 getallen moeten zeker in het printer adres staan,het 4°getal mag zeker geen 103 zijn
<oscar_> kun je dat nagaan
<ijssel> sorry, waar kan ik dat printeradres vinden en het daarinvullen???
<oscar_> In de handleiding vanuw printer,want anders was het geen draadloze
<oscar_> Ik heb Backtrack5r3 geinstalleerd via Vmware,hij draait op linux en als O.S Ubuntu;hoe kan ik nu Vmwaretools installeren
<oscar_> Ik zie de tools op mijn bureaublad en inhet file systeem
<lg188> Ik heb nu een live cd, hoe kan ik nu de huidige grub verwijderen en een nieuwe instaleren?
<oscar_> volgens mij in de bios en opstarten vanaf cdrom selecteren F10 Yes en opnieuw booten maar dan vanaf cd
<lg188> Ik heb live cd al open staan
<lg188> maar vanaf daar weet ik het niet
<oscar_> dan opnieuw opstarten  en instellen zoals ik het geschreven heb
<lg188> booten via een cd repareert men grub niet
<lg188> ik moet iets in die live cd doen
<lg188> en ik weet niet wat
<Fermata> Open eens in de trminal:
<Fermata> man grub-install
<oscar_> endan opnieuw instal(overschrijven) of Hiren bootcd toepassen
<Fermata> ;)
<Fermata> Alles opnieuw installeren is niet nodig.
<lg188> ah, merci Fermata
<lg188> Ik weet niet waar hij deze grub vandaan haalt
<lg188> maar ik heb via chroot al men grub versies verwijdert
<lg188> en nog krijg  een grub shell
<lg188> Kan het dat ik perongelijk de MBR van windows overschreven heb en dat die grub niet geconfigureerd is?
<Fermata> Ja.
<lg188> dus dan moet ik die zien te herstellen
<lg188> Al heb ik niet direct een windows cd liggen
<lg188> Gaat dat met hirens?
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet.
<lg188> mhm okay
<JanC> grub update kan normaal andere OS'en detecteren
<lg188> JanC: ja maar als men windows een grub heeft ipv zijn eigen MBR kan ik die OS niet starten
<JanC> welke Windows?
<lg188> Ik heb een windows 7
<lg188> als ik die wil starten krijg ik een grub
<JanC> vziw kan grub Windows 7 wel starten
<lg188> shell*
<JanC> klinkt alsof er wat mis is met de grub config dan
<lg188> probleem is, Ik heb men linux grubs verwijdert
<lg188> er mag geen grub launchen
<JanC> heb je al eens in linux geboot en dan update-grub gedraaid?
<JanC> eh?
<lg188> Ik heb via een live cd grub verwijdert
<lg188> dus mag ik geen grub krijgen
<JanC> natuurlijk moet grub wel starten  :)
<JanC> tenzij je een andere bootloader geïnstalleerd hebt?
<JanC> als je meerdere hard disks hebt, controleer dan ook vanaf welke die boot...
<lg188> Ik mag grub krijgen, want er is niks geinstaleerd van grub op men linux
<lg188> geen grub*
<JanC> welke bootloader gebruik je dan?
<lg188> Geen
<JanC> dan kan je niks booten...
<lg188> dat weet ik
<JanC> hoe heb je die verwijderd?
<lg188> live cd
<JanC> eh
<lg188> chroot in mn lnux
<JanC> en dan?
<lg188> dan men grub packages verwijdert, en daarmee zou die alles van grub moeten verwijdert hebben
<JanC> nee
<JanC> de grub bootloader blijft nog steeds geïnstalleerd, of toch zeker de basis ervan
<JanC> je hebt enkel de setup, installer & vermoedelijk ook de configuratie van grub verwijderd
<JanC> dus logisch dat die in een rescue shell start dan  :)
<lg188> mhm, is geen rescue sheel
<lg188> shell*
<lg188> is een grub shell
<JanC> die grub shell is bedoeld als een soort rescue shell hé
<JanC> van daar uit kan je alsnog windows of linux booten
<lg188> well, der is een verschil tussen de echte rescue shell en deze
<JanC> jij bedoelt de linux rescue shell, gok ik
<JanC> dit is een shell van grub natuurlijk (er is niks anders geladen)
<JanC> je kan het gebruiken om een windows- of linux-installatie te zoeken op de herkende schijven/filesystems, en deze zo te booten
<lg188> Ja, heb ik geprobeerd
<JanC> je kan hier of daar wel een how-to vinden over hoe dat werkt
<lg188> maar dat leverde ook niks op
<lg188> vond geen enkele partitie
<lg188> ik ga even alles terug zetten zodat windows primair staat en dan grub terug instaleren
<JanC> mogelijk stonden de fieyst drivers die je nodig hebt op je linux-partitie...
<JanC> filesystem
<lg188> Geen idee, men grub werkte, maar windows werd niet herkend, and toen heb ik zitten prutsen
<JanC> "windows herkennen" gebeurt normaal door een script dat uitgevoerd wordt als je update-grub draait
<lg188> die herkende men windows niet
<JanC> in principe kan je Windows ook zelf toevoegen dan
<JanC> tenzij Windows stuk is natuurlijk...
<lg188> Ja ik ga eerst even zorgen dat ik zeker windows kan booten, en dan de grub verbeteren
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-17
<antiwindows> kan iemand voor mij windows 8 verwijderen van mijn nieuwe laptop en ubuntu erop zetten ?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Peen> hallo
<Peen> ;)
<Kebabfish> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-10
<perre> oii
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<klaas_> goededag, ik heb een klein vraagje..
<lordievader> o/
<pjotter> hallo mensen
<lordievader> o/
<klaas_> want ik heb het probleem dat ik thuis geen wifi met internet heb... maar nu heb ik wel, een laptop met linux mint 13, daaraan zit een usb wifi antenna voor internet, ik heb een airport router, en een internetkabel(ben de naam ff kwijt) tussen mijn laptop en de router... nu wou ik graag, dat mijn laptop de wifi van de antenna kan delen via de kabel naar de router, zodat ik met mijn telefoon enzovoorts wel internet heb :)
<lordievader> klaas_: Mint word hier niet ondersteund, daar is #linuxmint voor.
<klaas_> o, sorry :P
<perre> en een internetkabel(ben de naam ff kwijt) => utp / lan kabel ?
<perre> waarom zou je wifi 'willen' gebruiken als je lan hebt
<perre> met een lankabel kan je 100 meter
<perre> met wifi is het al lastig na 10 meter
<klaas_> Perre, ik heb dus geen lan :P
<klaas_> die wou ik alleen gebruiken om het internet van mijn pc naar de router te krijgen,....
<mat_64> Heeft er iemand een goede handleiding voor een ubuntu 14.04.1 instalatie naast windows 8 64bit ueft. Ik krijg het niet voor elkaar. Het is me tot nu toealtijd gelukt in combinatie met oudere windows versies.
<lordievader> mat_64: Waar loop je tegen aan.
<mat_64> Na met gparted de partities te hebben aangemaakt en de installer zijn werk te hebben laten doen start de machine weer in windows op zonder grub of andere bootloader
<lordievader> mat_64: Hoe ziet de UEFI opstart volgorde eruit?
<lordievader> Note: ik weet niks van UEFI
<mat_64> USB key, USB CD/DVD, CD/DVD, HDD, LAN
<lordievader> mat_64: Hmm, wat is de output van 'sudo parted -l'?
<mat_64> Model: ATA ST1000LM024 HN-M (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B Partition Table: gpt  Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name                          Flags  1      1049kB  316MB   315MB   ntfs            Basic data partition          hidden, diag  2      316MB   420MB   105MB   fat32           EFI system partition          boot  3      420MB   555MB   134MB                   Microsof
<lordievader> mat_64: Err, wil je dat nogmaals via http://paste.ubuntu.nl posten?
<mat_64> die geeft aan nog niet in gebruik
<lordievader> Ah dat moet http://paste.ubuntu.com zijn...
<mat_64> done
<lordievader> Mag ik de link zien :)
<mat_64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8919968/
<lordievader> Meh, voor zover ik weet ziet het er ok uit.
<mat_64> Dacht ik ook
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-11
<OerHeks> Goedemorgen lotus, netjes op tijd
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hallo goeie morgen :p
<lotuspsychje> ja en jij al aan de support
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Goedemorgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe gaat het ermee?
<OerHeks> arm maar gelukkig, en jij?
<lordievader> Ik ben blij dat er een kop koffie naast mij staat.
<OerHeks> Een paar flats verderop zijn ze aan het hakken en breken, nieuwe keuken en douche.
<commandoline> Er is een tweede kandidaatsstellingsronde voor de gemeenschapsraadsverkiezingen. Zie http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=86391.new voor meer info.
<perre> oii
<hubke> Hello...
<lordievader> o/
<hubke> ben voor het eerst hier ....laptop is ubuntu aan het instaleren
<lordievader> \o/
<sebbb> iemand hier met verstand van GNOME inlog problemen?
<trijntje> sebbb: wie weet, wat is het probleem?
<sebbb> trijntje: als ik probeer in te loggen voor de systeem encryptie dan krijg ik geen aktieve cursor in beeld. dus wat ik dan typ word niet geregistreerd. Als ik dan systeem reboot dan krijg ik een ander scherm voor de zelfde inlog en dan werkt het wel.
<lordievader> sebbb: LUKS of ecryptfs?
<sebbb> lordievader: geen idee ik installeer de iso van gnome-ubuntu en selecteer encryptie voor systeem en later ook voor user space
<trijntje> ok, de eerste is LUKS, en de tweede is ecryptfs. En het gaat dus al bij het eerste wachtwoord fout?
<lordievader> Waarom zou je allebei doen...
<lordievader> Maargoed, dat terzijde.
<trijntje> redundantie ;)
<sebbb> oke LUKS idd
<sebbb> ik denk dat het gerelateerd is aan de nvidia driver
<lordievader> sebbb: Zet de splash eens uit en probeer het nogmaals.
<trijntje> sebbb: druk op het pijltje omhoog als je het wachtwoord in moet voeren
<sebbb> trijntje: oke ga ik proberen
<sebbb> lordievader: ik check ff hoe ik die uitzet
<sebbb> trijntje: pijlte omhoog werkt niet nog steeds geen aktieve cursor. als ik CTRL ALT+F1 druk krijg ik alleen een leeg beeld als ik dan terug ga met CTRL ALT+F7 dan is ook dat scherm leeg en kan niets
<lordievader> sebbb: Hoe ziet eigenlijk je partitie indeling eruit?
<sebbb> lordievader: default by install?
<sebbb> LVM etc
<lordievader> sebbb: Ik ken de default van Ubu niet...
<sebbb> lordievader: oh :)
<lordievader>  /boot, LUKS->LVM->(/, swap)?
<sebbb> lordievader: ik denk het
<lordievader> ... Heb je de ww prompt al eens zonder plymouth gezien?
<sebbb> ja door elke keer te rebooten en dan komt ie met dat scherm
<sebbb> ik start systeem .. geen prompt.. reboot krijg een andere grub dan start door.. dan krijg ik wel inlog maar op andere resolutie oid
<lordievader> sebbb: Je zou alleen een ww prompt moeten krijgen...
<ronny71> kan ik Ubuntu 15.04 al gebruiken zoals 14.04
<lordievader> ... je kunt ook gedult hebben...
<sebbb> hehe
<sebbb> oke nou mijn laptop start niet meer op ik ga een nieuwe install doen en kijken hoeverre dit probleem weer terug komt
<sebbb> zal dit keer de nouveau driver laten staan
<lordievader> Het zou wat betreft LUKS niet uit moeten maken.
<sebbb> lordievader: hmm oke nou ben wel benieuwd of het werkt ik ga installen
<OerHeks> belangrijke flash update, en virustotal kan nu ook ELF malware voor linux scannen
<OerHeks> Gnome wint \o/ https://www.groupon.com/blog/cities/gnome-update
<gebruiker> hallo
<gebruiker> de lettertype op nu.nl ziet er zo lelijk uit
<gebruiker> ik draai xubuntu lts
<gebruiker> iemand die me hier bij kan helpen. erg dankbaar
<OerHeks> gebruiker, lubuntu-restricted-extras geinstalleerd? de TTF fonts helpen misschien
<gebruiker> op mijn windows laptop leest het zo plezierig
<gebruiker> heb hier op mijn desktop pc windows draaien ben net weer geswitched na jaren geen linux kernel te gebruiken
<gebruiker> als dit probleem is opgelost ben ik weer blij, alleen zijn de lettertypes zo onfijn dat ik bijna terug schakel
<gebruiker> liever niet
<OerHeks> ...
<gebruiker> OerHeks, is het nodig om in en uit te loggen
<OerHeks> Ja, herstart na restricted extra's is nodig dacht ik
<gebruiker> ok tot zo
<gebruiker> OerHeks, geen verschil
<gebruiker> gmail is ook percies zo lelijk
<OerHeks> Dan zijn het niet de fonts, welke videokaart heb je, en heb je gekeken naar drivers?
<OerHeks> anti-aliassing wil nog wel eens roet in het eten gooien
<gebruiker> ati 5400/6300
<gebruiker> heb ook al met the drivers van de ati website geprobeerd, dan blijven de fonts ook zo lelijk
<gebruiker> fglrxinfo liet zien dat de driver werkte
<gebruiker> de fonts op het systeem zien er goed uit
<gebruiker> alleen het renderen van webpaginas zijn oer lelijk
<gebruiker> alsof ik dronken ben en dat oerlelijk wijf nogseeds lelijk is
 * lordievader mompelts iets met een screenshot en duizend woorden...
<OerHeks> Ik kan niet meekijken wat er in amdccc mogenlijk is aan instellingen
<OerHeks> een screenshot is wel handig ja, post deze op imgur.com
<gebruiker> ok
<gebruiker> http://imgur.com/DXIPzGX,7KDQMe3 http://imgur.com/DXIPzGX,7KDQMe3#1
<OerHeks> och, ziet er leesbaar uit
<gebruiker> de windows screenshot wel
<lordievader> Twee verschillende resoluties?
<gebruiker> ja dat klopt maar dan verklaart nog niet het grote verschil
<lordievader> And for what its worth: imo ziet de eerste er beter uit.
<gebruiker> :S
<OerHeks> er zal altijd een verschil zijn, OSx <> Windows <> Linux
<gebruiker> de dik gedrukte fonts zijn lelijk ivgm de dikgedrukte fonts van chrome windows
<OerHeks> als het eender was, regende het rechtszaken
<OerHeks> chrome en firefox, ook een render verschil
<gebruiker> hmm, kan kijken of chrome helpt
<gebruiker> hoe kan ik de font rendering krijgen die ik wil?
<gebruiker> iets dat me een prettige lees ervaring geeft
<gebruiker> de fonts van xfce zijn prima!
<gebruiker> op mijn macbook is het ook prima maar mn linux desktoip ...
<gebruiker> OerHeks, zou je een screenshot van nu.nl willen delen ?
<gebruiker> hoe ziet dat bij jou eruit?
<gebruiker> hmm misschien windows fonts selecteren in firefox
<OerHeks> Ik draai ubuntu/unity en heb Nvidia > http://i.imgur.com/J3Dj76Y.png
<OerHeks> en heb geen firefox
<gebruiker> firefox windows fonts setting overgenomen en het ziet er iets beter uit
<gebruiker> kijken of er een font package is dat nog beter is dan ms
<gebruiker> brb
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-12
<perre> oii
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, hoe is het ermee?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: goed hoor en met u?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker :)
<hub_> krijg volgende melding : Bureaubladbeheerder is niet actief !!! gebruik ubuntu voor het eerst
<hub_> hoe kan ik deze beheerder inschakelen?
<Dubster> goedemiddag
<Dubster> iemand een idee waarom mijn ubuntu 14.04 64 bit traag is
<DenBeiren> is vrij vaag,.. Dubster
<Dubster> wat is vaag
<Dubster> hij was in het begin vrij snel is nu veel minder geworden
<Dubster> duurt allemaal wat langer met opstarten en met openen van programma's
<Dubster> heb er al meer geheugen in geplaatst heeft geen effect ? heb nu 8gb ramm ddr3 totaal zou toch snel moeten werken
<Dubster> moet ik het dan in swappness gaan zoeken
<OerHeks> Wat voor services heb je inmiddels allemaal draaien?
<OerHeks> browser adons etc
<Dubster> is echt minimaal , firefox , thunderbird , writer (office), gimp
<Dubster> Kon zijn dat er een bug bekend was die dit veroorzaakt , ga wel even op het forum verder zoeken
<OerHeks> check eens in je home folder, ctrl + h om verborgen files te zien, is er een log aan het groeien tot gigabytes?
<ichat> swappyness can be a bitch  maar ook de snelheid van je hdd maakt behoorlijke verschillen   ik heb bijv een  60gb kingston v300 schijfje in mijn pc   maar werkelijk alle software die van een  5900rmp  1tb schijf wordt gedraaid (feitelijk alles dat in /home leeft) is merkbaar trager
<OerHeks> of is /var/log totaal aan het groeien? dan is er iets loos
<ichat> ja - dan krijg je nooit antwoorden ;)
<lordievader> Neem eens een kijkje naar vmstat.
<perre> oii
<perre> kan je sql gegevens redden van een losstaande harde schijf ?
<perre> de voeding van 'n oude 4de hands server is redelijk stuk
<perre> rook nogal onaangenaam deze achtermiddag :) :(
<perre> maar 'k zou m'n sql data moeten redden :/
<perre> het enige wat ik kan is de harde schijf aansluiten aan een andere pc als gewone harde schij
<trijntje> lijkt me wel toch? Waarom zou dat niet werken?
<perre> omdat ik geen rechten heb op deze pc in de map /var/lib/mysql
<perre> en ik riskeer niet echt om de rechten te forceren
<perre> die data is redelijk belangrijk en 'k wil die niet kwijtspelen
<trijntje> maar je mount die harddisk toch niet op /var/lib/mysql? Je mount de harddisk toch gewoon onder /mnt ofzo?
<trijntje> maar als je het alleen wilt kopieren kan je het ook eerst read-only mounten, dan weet je zeker dat je niks stuk kan maken
<perre> die harde schijf is gewoon aangesloten op mijn dekstop pc
<perre> 'k zie die perfect staan in nautilus
<perre> is nog zo'n dikke vette lawaaierige ide :D
<perre> 'k dacht dat ik gewoon de sql map zou kunnen bekijken
<perre> blijkt van niet :/
<trijntje> perre: mount de harddisk handmatig read only, en dan kan je gewoon met root nautilus rondkijken
<perre> zou ik die harde schijf kunnen gebruiken als 'virtuele harde schijf' ?
<perre> zodat virtualbox die gebruikt om te booten ?
<trijntje> geen idee, dat lijkt me nogal een omslachtige manier om bij de data te komen
<perre> 'k zou wel kunnen exporteren dan
<perre> de rest van de data boeit me niet
<trijntje> perre: je kan die data toch gewoon kopieren?
<perre> nee
<perre> je bent niet  de eigenaar van de bestanden ( foutmelding )
<trijntje> dan moet je als beheerder de bestanden kopieren
<perre> ik kan nog niet eens de map van sql openen
<trijntje> perre: wat is het pad naar die map?
<perre> /var/lib/mysql
<trijntje> dat klopt dus niet, want dat is de mysql van je eigen systeem, niet die van de harddisk van die ouwe server
<perre> ik heb die harde schijf aangesloten op mijn eigen computer en opgestart in ubuntu
<perre>  ( trouwens 1 gb updates... 's lang geleden me dunkt ^^ )
<trijntje> ok, dus je bent nu in het systeem van die server? Waarom kan je dan die data niet exporteren oid, ben je geen beheerder op dat systeem?
<perre> volgens mij heb je het verkeer op
<perre> ik probeer even duidelijk te zijn
<perre> ik heb een harde schijf van mijn stukke server aangesloten op mijn eigen desktop pc
<perre> ik ben met mijn dualboot opgestart naar ubuntu ( niet de ubuntu van de server )
<perre> ik kan de harde schijf perfect zien in nautilus maar ik kan niet aan de sql data ( die ik nodig heb )
<perre> het icoontje is: een map met een klein kruisje rechtsonderaan
<perre> ( geen rechten )
<trijntje> ok, dan kan je dus nautilus als beheerder uitvoeren en zo bij je bestanden komen
<trijntje> alt + f2, en dan sudo -H nautilus
<perre> das toch al dat
<perre> beter platte bestanden dan helemaal niks
<trijntje> maar nogmaals /var/lib/mysql is niet de sql van de server, maar de sql van je eigen pc
<perre> ik heb die map geopend op die harde schijf
<perre> ik zie toch de tabellen staan die ik gebruikte op de server
<perre> 'k heb in ieder geval toch al iets
<perre> eerst koffie... daarna kijk eens verder
<trijntje> maar het pad is dan niet /var/lib/mysql, maar iets als /media/perre/e34blabla/var/lib/mysql
<perre> ja klopt
<perre> zo had ik het niet bekeken daarnet
<perre> zo... ff keihard 200 gb kopieren
<trijntje> dat is een flinke database zeg, hoe snel is zoiets nog in gebruik?
<perre> 'k kopieer gewoon de harde schijf volledig
<perre> de database zelf is rond de 98 mb
<perre> als ik nu zou opstarten met die harde schijf... ( van de server )
<perre> via een pc met andere hardware... zou dat werken ?
<lordievader> perre: Waarscijnlijk wel, Linux is flexibel.
<perre> het idee is: een gui installeren op die server versie en dan zo nog een hoop zooi redden
<perre> de schijf is ide en in de nieuwe server is het enkel sata / sas dus ik ben toch niks meer met die schijf achteraf
<perre> 'k zal het straks eens proberen
<perre> eerst eten maken... 't is al laat
<lordievader> *gegeven dat je kernel voor amd en intel is gecompiled ;)
<perre> oii
<perre> re
<perre> zo... ik heb mijn sql bestanden ( via command line uiteindelijk )
<perre> viel reuze mee
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-14
<perre> oii / re
<perre> gigabit loopt lekker
<perre> ow verkeerd kanaal... sorry
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Schmiel> moin
<lordievader> o/
<Grub> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<Schmiel> misschien moet je je vraag eens stellen Grub
<Schmiel> wellicht kan iemand je dan helpen
<Grub> Als ik opstart krijg ik error: file '/boot/grub/.../normal.mod' not found Entering Rescue mode grub rescue>
<Grub> hoe moet ik dit oplossen
<Schmiel> Grub: wat heb je allemaal geprobeerd om het op te lossen?
<Grub> niks...
<Grub> het is net gebeurd
<Schmiel> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=boot%2Fgrub%2F...%2Fnormal.mod
<OerHeks> Grub, heb je net ubuntu geïnstalleerd? of had je een werkende ubuntu?
<Grub> 1 week geleden ofzo
<perre> oii
<lordievader> Grub: Weet je toevallig wat een mogelijke oorzaak kan zijn? Updates?
<OerHeks> Staat er windows 10 naast?
<trijntje> Schmiel: onbeleefd, zo gaan we hier niet met gebruikers die een probleem hebben om
<Grub> ik weet de oorzaak niet....
<Grub> KAN IEMAND HELPEN!
<Grub> Ik zit de hele dag al te googlen
<trijntje> Grub: hoofdletters zijn niet nodig, en je hebt de vraag van OerHeks niet beantwoord
<Grub> windows 10?
<Grub> betstaat dat?
<trijntje> Grub: heb je nog de dvd of usb stick waarmee je ubuntu hebt geinstalleerd?
<trijntje> dan moet je de pc daar vanaf opstarten, en dan kunnen wij je wel helpen met rondkijken wat er mis kan zijn
<Grub> ik kan het er zo weer op zetten..
<trijntje> om welke versie van ubuntu gaat het trouwens?
<Grub> uhm
<Grub> de nieuwste denk ik
<Grub> 14.04.01
<Schmiel> trijntje: mijn welgemeende excuses dan, maar ik ga er doorgaans van uit dat mensen die een probleem hebben eerst zelf op zoek gaan
<Grub> heb ik gedaan'
<Schmiel> maar zal wel wat kort door de bocht zijn geweest
<Grub> Hoe zou je me kunnen helpen wanneer ik het weer op mn usb stick heb staan
<trijntje> Schmiel: ubuntu is ook voor gebruikers die weinig verstand van computers hebben, vandaar dat we mensen niet vertellen dat ze maar moeten googlen
<lordievader> Grub: Er staat vast ook een irc client op de live-disc.
<trijntje> Grub: dan start je de pc vanaf de usb op, en kies je 'ubuntu uitproberen'. En vanaf daar kunnen we dan om te beginnen eens grub opnieuw installeren
<Grub> oke
<trijntje> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<lordievader> Of die ja ;)
<trijntje> dan kan je hier gewoon via firefox binnenkomen
<Grub> oh oke
<Schmiel> trijntje: ik begreep je boodschap de eerste keer al
<Grub> Ik start hem nu op via USB...
<trijntje> Schmiel: gelukkig
<Grub> en nu?
<lordievader> Grub: Weet je hoe je de /boot van je huidige install mount?
<Grub> nee..
<lordievader> Grub: Oke, open een terminal en voer "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit" uit.
<Grub> ik kan de terminal niet vinden via LiveUSB..
<Grub> nvm
<Grub> gedaan
<Grub> en nu?
<trijntje> Grub: in de terminal "sudo parted -l | pastebinit", en de link hier plaatsen
<trijntje> | is shift + \, de knop onder de backspace ;)
<lordievader> Grub: "sudo parted -l|pastebinit"
<trijntje> great minds think alike
<Grub1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008199/
<Grub1> staat er
<trijntje> ok, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<trijntje> als dat commando goed gaat zie je verder geen uitvoer
<Grub> check
<trijntje> "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda"
<BlackDex> trijntje: Dus iedereen die ubuntu gebruikt heeft weinig verstand van computers??
<trijntje> wie wat waar?
<BlackDex> 16:37:41 < trijntje> Schmiel: ubuntu is ook voor gebruikers die weinig verstand van computers hebben, vandaar dat we mensen niet vertellen dat ze maar moeten googlen
<trijntje> BlackDex: dat klopt toch? Ook mensen die niet veel verstand van computers hebben kunnen ubuntu gebruiken en hulp vragen als ze een probleem hebben
<Grub> gedaan
<BlackDex> dan had je beter, "onderandere" kunnen gebruiken ipv "ook" :)
<BlackDex> Maar je bedoeling is duidelijk :)
<Grub> is het dan nu klaar?
<Grub> ofzo
<trijntje> Grub: ok, dan de partitie ontkoppelen met "sudo umount /mnt", en daarna opnieuw de pc opstarten met "sudo reboot now", en hopelijk is het probleem dan weg
<Grub> SQUASHFS error
<Grub> als ik opnieuw opstart
<trijntje> Grub: bij welk commando?
<Grub> als ik opnieuw opstart
<trijntje> hmm
<trijntje> heb je een backup van alle belangrijke informatie die op de pc staat? Misschien is de harddisk bijna kapot
<Grub> nee :P... maar ik zal proberen ubuntu opnieuw te installeren en dan komt het wel goed
<Grub> misschien..
<trijntje> Grub: eerst een backup maken dan, als een harddisk eenmaal stuk begint te gaan kan het een kwestie van minuten zijn totdat i helemaal de geest geeft
<Grub> kan het zijn dat als de pc de hele nacht aanstaat, de harddisk kapot kan gaan?
<lordievader> Grub: Hoe heb je origineel je systeem geinstalleerd?
<OerHeks> als je pc een tijd aanstaat, lukt booten dan wel?
 * OerHeks denkt aan lege batterij
<Grub> via usb
<lordievader> De live-cd's gebruiken een squashfs, elders wordt het niet gebruikt.
<trijntje> harddisks kunnen altijd zomaar stuk gaan, in principe is het niet slecht om de pc altijd aan te laten staan
<lordievader> Dit is geen harddisk error..
<Grub> oke...
<lordievader> Grub: Wat probeer je te booten? De live stick weer?
<Grub> ja
<Grub> en dan installeren denk ik
<Grub> Bedank allemaal voor het helpen! Doei
<trijntje> Grub: wacht nou even, je hoeft niet opnieuw te installeren
<lordievader> Grub: Err waarom? Als het goed is werkt Grub nu weer. Probeer je installatie eens op te starten.
<Grub> oh?
<trijntje> plus, als je dat doet ben je ook al je data kwijt
<Grub> maar dat is niet erg...
<trijntje> Grub: zet de pc uit, haal de usb stick er uit, en probeer dna op te starten
<Grub> zelfde..
<Grub> ik zal opniueuw installeren.. bedank allemaal,
<lordievader> Grub: Zelfde? Zelfde wat?
<Grub> zelfde error als het begin
<lordievader> Grub: Zou je die volledig uit willen tikken?
<Grub> Grub Rescue
<lordievader> Err, dat klinkt als het gevolg, niet als de error.
<Grub> iets als ... normal.mod cant found
<lordievader> Grub: Ik zou graag de volledige error willen zien.
<Grub> Als ik nou ubuntu wil herinstalleren, kan ik gewoon weer hetzelfde kunnen gebruiken?
<Grub> of komt dan de zelfde error
<Grub> error: file '/boot/grub/.../normal.mod' not found Entering Rescue mode grub rescue>
<OerHeks> wat betekenen die puntjes ?
 * OerHeks gaat eten
<Grub> uhmm...
<Grub> iets dat ertussen staat
<Grub> ik weet niet meer uit mn hoofd
<Grub> Kga Windows xp erop zetten
<Grub> stom ubuntu..
<lordievader> Het is geen UEFI machine/
<lordievader> Windows XP is echt een heel slecht idee.
<trijntje> windows xp wordt niet meer ondersteund met veiligheidsupdates
<Grub> dus?
<Grub> UEFI machine?
<lordievader> Windows XP is zo lek als een mandje...
<Grub> Het is een oude slome pc... wat is UEFI machine?
<lordievader> Never mind.
<lordievader> Grub: Bestaat de file "/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod"?
<Grub> ja
<lordievader> Je kijkt op je install, of op de live-cd?
<Grub> live-cd
<lordievader> Grub: Is je install nog gemount?
<Grub> wut?
<Grub> ben nog niet begonnen met de instal
<lordievader> ok, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<lordievader> Geeft "ls /mnt/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod" iets terug?
<Grub> dev/dsal bestaat niet
<Grub> sdal
<Grub> cANNOT ACCES /mnt/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod No such file or dir
<lordievader> Err, ja als de mount niet gaat..
<trijntje> sda1, niet sdaL
<lordievader> ... goed opgemerkt.
<Grub> had ik
<Grub> oh
<lordievader> Grub: Is ie gemount of niet?
<Grub> nu wel
<Grub> hij geeft "/mnt/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod" terug
<lordievader> Hmm, die bestaat dus wel...
<Grub> denk t..
<lordievader> Het was heel wat makkelijker geweest als ie niet bestond :P
 * lordievader begint te denken dat een reinstall het makkelijkst is.
<Grub> :)
 * lord4163 gaat hier even een vraagje stellen....
<lord4163> Ik probeer Kubuntu te installeren op een PC die voorheen ook problemen had met ACPI en kernel panics had, maar dit was simpel te verhelpen met acpi=off. Dit werkt niet meer in 14.10?
<lordievader> Als het goed is luisterd de kernel daar wel naar.
<Grub> dus.. moet ik iets doen?
<lord4163> lordievader: Weird, ik had het aangekruist in het menu, dat werkte niet, ik moest het er zelf achter zetten ;)
<Grub> zal ik gwn herinstalleren?
<Grub> Of welke OS is op het moment het beste voor een server?
<lord4163> Ubuntu Server 14.04, Debian of CentOS.
 * OerHeks mompelt OSx server 
<lord4163> OerHeks: Hahahaha
<Grub> uhmmm... het meest voor mij geschikt? (onervaren)
<trijntje> Grub: wat wil je er mee doen?
<Grub> server
<trijntje> dat is geen antwoord, wat wil je er mee doen?
<Grub> Zeg maar Game server, FTP
<lord4163> Grub: Ubuntu Server 14.04 :)
<Grub> Tja.. ubuntu server is alleen voor 64bits
<trijntje> nee toch?
<Grub> jawel
<lord4163> Grub: Huh?
<Grub> Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS The Long Term Support version of Ubuntu Server, including the Icehouse release of OpenStack and support guaranteed until April 2019 — 64 bit only.
<lord4163> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-server-i386.iso
<Grub> thx
<Grub> zal t proberen
<lord4163> Als iets niet lukt horen we het wel :)
<Grub> Ubuntu server is toch gwn de terminal van normaal ubuntu?
<Grub> of zit er verschil in
<lordievader> Grub: Ubuntu zonder DE.
<Grub> DE?
<lordievader> Desktop Environment.
<Grub> oh ok
<Grub> Wie gebruikt hier Windows?
<lordievader> Ik.
<Grub> Kga winXP op mn pc zetten
 * lordievader head meet desk
<Grub> Wat is er zo goed aan ubuntu?
<Grub> bijna elke server is gemaakt voor windows
<OerHeks> ...
<Grub> niet dan?
<lordievader> Nee, de meeste servers draaien Linux.
<OerHeks> Hoe kom je aan die 'wijsheid'?
<Grub> Maar het is gemaakt voor windows..
<Grub> er is bijna geen problemen bij windows..
<Grub> Ervaring
<lordievader> Ahem.. XP, Vista...
<lordievader> Goed, ik ga wel wat anders doen.
<Grub> ja,, wat is daar mee
<Grub> Bye
<Grub> Vergeet dit niet: Windows
<Grub> Oké, ik geed ubuntu nog 1 kans..
<trijntje> Grub: als je het niet wilt gebruiken moet je het vooral niet doen
<OerHeks> ubuntu op een xp pceetje ..als Grub nou eerlijk zei dat deze nog nooit heeft geboot, dan komen we een stap verder
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> voor wie een ssd heeft op ubuntu, ik heb een nieuw kanaal gemaakt ##linux-ssd iedereen welkom om te idlen
<OerHeks> Mag ik daar ook komen?
<lotuspsychje> nee, jij moet daar komen :p
<OerHeks> even aan mijn moeder vragen, brb
<lotuspsychje> elke ochtend om 6h stipt!
<lotuspsychje> regent pijpestelen hier
<Kebabfish> hier waterdruppels
<OerHeks> Hier miezer
<pien> Hallo, ik heb een vraag over Openshot kan iemand mij helpen?
<trijntje_> pien: vraag maar raak
<pien> Mijn tijd balk stopt bij de tien minuten hoe kan ik deze langer maken?
<pien> iemand??
<pien> Weet iemand hoe ik mijn tijdbalk van het programma openshot kan verlengen?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-16
<henk_> Ik weet niet hoe het allemaal werkt hier
<henk_> kan het in nederlands het engels is niet veel bij mij
<samm> weet iemand of je met the gimp een mozaïek foto kan maken? (van vele foto's 1 foto vanop een afstand)
<OerHeks> samm, tuurlijk, maak eerst 1 groot nieuw werkblad aan, en plak/resize de foto's die je er in wilt hebben
<Kneep> heeft er iemand ervaring met het programma openshot?
<Kneep> Mijn tijdlijn van het programma openshot gaat niet verder dan 10min. hoe kan ik deze langer maken?
<OerHeks> pak een stukje film, en gooi die op de grens van 10 minuten, bij mij springt deze dan verder
<Kneep> Bedankt!!
<Gras> Hallo
<Gras> Ik doe utserver -settingspath /opt/utorrent-server-v3_0/....... als ik dat doe krijg ik een error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<trijntje_> hey Gras
<Gras> hey
<trijntje_> Gras: heb je een link naar wat je probeert te doen? Ik ken utserver niet
<Gras> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-utorrent-on-ubuntu-debian/
<Gras> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8:i386
<Gras> bedoel ik
<trijntje_> Gras: het is waarschijnlijk makkelijk er om een van de andere torrent programmas voor ubuntu te installeren
<trijntje_> is er een reden waarom je per se utorrent wilt gebruiken?
<Gras> ik wil web gui hebben
<trijntje_> transmission heeft gewoon een gui
<Gras> heb ik ook al geprobeerd
<Gras> lukte niet
<Gras>  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) komt ook vaker voor
<Gras> wat te doen
<trijntje_> het is niet slim om software buiten ubuntu om te installeren, dat kan conflicten geven en je krijgt ook geen updates
<Gras> buiten ubuntu?
<trijntje_> ik heb zowel transmission als rtorrent met rtgui in ubuntu gebruikt, met utorrent heb ik geen ervaring
<trijntje_> Gras: ja, in ubuntu installeer je alle software via het softwarecentrum, je hoeft niet zoals bij windows dingen zelf van internet te downloaden
<Gras> transmission werkte ook niet
<trijntje_> wat bedoel je daarmee? Transmission is gewoon standaard geinstalleerd
<Gras> ja?
<Gras> hoe moet ik erop dan?
<Gras> via web
<trijntje_> Gras: als je gewoon ubuntu hebt kan je in het menu naar transmission zoeken
<OerHeks> transmission heeft ook een webgui
<Gras> hoe kom ik op de webgui?
<innocuous> https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/WebInterface
<OerHeks> http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-transmission-web-interface-on-ubuntu-1204/
<OerHeks> should work for 14.04 too
<Gras> 403: Forbidden  Unauthorized IP Address.  Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.  If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.  If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead. See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.
<trijntje_> Gras: wat doe je precies als je die melding krijgt?
<Gras> naar 192.168.0.105:9091
<Gras> staat er daar
<trijntje_> OerHeks: die linkt heeft het over een ppa, dat is toch niet meer nodig voor transmission? Die link lijkt me verouderd
<OerHeks> wellicht zijn die files ook gewoon te vinden in de repos
<Gras> Wat moet ik doen?!
<trijntje_> Gras: stop transmission-daemon, edit settings.json en stel in welke ip-adressen toegang tot de server hebben, en start transmission-daemon weer
<OerHeks> maar het kan, wil ik er mee zeggen
<Gras> stop?
<Gras> hoe?
<trijntje_> Gras: heb je een server of een desktop installatie van ubuntu?
<Gras> waar is settings.json
<Gras> desktop
<trijntje_> ok, waarom wil je dan een web interface? Je kan dan toch gewoon het standaard transmission programma gebruiken?
<Gras> omdat ik hem gebruik als server
<Gras> ben een noob... ik wil nog geen server gebruiken
<OerHeks> zie de url van innocuous, eenvoudigjes
<Gras> maar ik heb ssh enzovoort
<trijntje_> Gras: je kan transmission stoppen met "sudo service transmission-deamon stop", en starten met "sudo service transmission-deamon start"
<Gras> ja, heb ik nu
<trijntje_> je kan de instellingen in /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json alleen aanpassen als transmission gestopt is
<trijntje_> dan kan je de link van innocuous en https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/ConfigurationParameters gebruiken om uit te vinden hoe je vershcillende IP-adressen toegang tot de server kunt geven
<Gras> en hoe doe je de hele wereld?
<Gras> * ofzo?
<trijntje_> de hele wereld is een dom plan
<Gras> *.*.*.*?
<Gras> wrm
<trijntje_> als je een server wilt  draaien zul je dat soort dingen zelf moeten leren
<Gras> ok
<Gras> e
<trijntje_> Gras: omdat ik dan allemaal torrents toe ga voegen, en dan zit na een tijdje jouw harddisk vol, en dan crasht jouw computer
<Gras> er zit toch een wachtwoord op?
<Gras> rpc-password
<Gras> ah.. het werkt... DANK JE WEL!
<trijntje_> wat een oen..
<innocuous> Nou ja je moet ergens beginnen :)
<trijntje_> ja, maar bij voorkeur niet met het hele internet binnenlaten
<innocuous> :) tja, ik heb mijn fouten ook wel gemaakt...
<innocuous> nog steeds wel soms
<trijntje_> nouja, hij komt er vanzelf achter denk ik dan maar
<trijntje_> hopelijk niet doordat iemand allemaal kinderporno op zn pc zet :(
<innocuous> Verwacht eigenlijk wel dat de password authentication van de transmission webgui veilig genoeg is om ook buiten het interne netwerk te gebruiken, maar dat weet ik niet 100% zeker.
<innocuous> nee kennelijk niet
<trijntje_> zo te zien gebruikt transmission sowieso geen ssl
<innocuous> Dus dan wordt het toch een ssh tunnel of een webserver configureren. Beide niet heel moeilijk, maar ook niet helemaal triviaal...
<Sneeuw> Hallo, als ik apt-get install asterisk doe, krijg ik Errors were encountered while processing:  libindicator3-7 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<trijntje_> Sneeuw: kan je de uitvoer van "sudo apt-get check" op pastebin.com zetten?
<trijntje_> Sneeuw: en het is nogsteeds geen goed plan om transmission daemon vanaf het internet toegankelijk te maken
<Sneeuw> nee, doe ik ook niet
<Sneeuw> ik krijg alleen Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done
<Sneeuw> te zien
<trijntje_> ok, geen foutmeldingen dus?
<Sneeuw> nee
<trijntje_> en wat is de uitvoer van "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<trijntje_> de hele uitvoer aub
<Sneeuw> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Sneeuw> E: The package libindicator3-7 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<trijntje_> pastebin.com
<Sneeuw> http://pastebin.com/d6cqpTwd
<trijntje_> ben je nog ergens anders met een instalaltie bezig?
<Sneeuw> nee
<trijntje_> kan je het nog een keer proberen?
<Sneeuw> asterisk?
<Sneeuw> of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<trijntje_> die laatste
<innocuous> Heb je niet upgrade manager of software center of synaptic packagemanager open staan?
<Sneeuw> http://pastebin.com/JN90Zjju
<Sneeuw> ja
<Sneeuw> hij is nu uit
<trijntje_> ok, nog een keer proberen dan, en anders moet je even opnieuw opstarten
<Sneeuw> opnieuw opstarten dan maar..
<Sneeuw> (Ik gebruik SSH...)
<Sneeuw> hij doet nu iets anders..
<trijntje_> ik moet nu gaan, als je het commando en de hele uitvoer op pastebin zet kan iemand anders je misschien helpen
<Sneeuw> http://pastebin.com/3iHVTZhH
<Sneeuw> Help.... Kan iemand mij helpen
<innocuous> Ik weet niet wat je probleem precies is, maar in je pastebin heb je een issue met een ppa die niet (meer) bestaat.
<innocuous> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:directhex/monoxide
<innocuous> zou dat op moeten lossen
<lord4163> Sneeuw: Heb je die PPA nodig?
<Sneeuw> nou ja..
<Sneeuw> Ik probeer asterisk te installeren en het werkt niet..
<Steen> Hallo, Elke keer als ik apt-get install ...... doe, krijg ik de foutmelding dpkg: error processing package libindicator3-7 (--configure):  package libindicator3-7 is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed') Errors were encountered while processing:  libindicator3-7 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lord4163> Steen: Wat zegt sudo apt-get install -f
<Maikel> apt-get install -f er in trappen
<Maikel> en dan door blazen
<lord4163> Hm wat zou Firefox doen met een proxy ingesteld en als ik inlog op een netwerk waar die proxy niet beschikbaar is?
<Maikel> gewoon
<Maikel> niets doen 'offline mode'
<lord4163> Wat bedoel je Maikel ?
<systeem> je krijgt gewoon een erro :)
<systeem> error ook
<lord4163> ok
<systeem> op Chrome / Chromium kun je iets gebruiken als switchysharp om snel tussen proxies te switchen
<systeem> op Firefox is er vast iets soortgelijks
<Maikel> ja dat heb je ook
<Maikel> foxy proxy
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-09
<Goudfazant3991> goede morgen alle
<Goudfazant3991> hallo is daar iemand
<Goudfazant3991> hallo is lordievader aanwezig
<Goudfazant3991> kan geen upgrade naar binnen halen van 63,2 M omdat ik eerst wat vrij moet maken??
<Goudfazant3991> op een schijf van 3tera??
<Goudfazant3991> hallo alle
<Goudfazant3991> om een upgrade naar binnen te halen moet ik eerst wat free maken maar hoe doe ik dat??
<Goudfazant3991> ik vind dit vreemd met eeen 3-tera schijf
<Goudfazant3991> hoe maak ik in het boot gedeelte wat meer ruimte?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Skyhigh> Ubuntu is dus een besturings systeem maar hoe onderhouden jullie alles met welk geld? en zou een school dit ook kunnen gaan gebruiken?
<henk_> ubuntu wachtwoord is veranderd maar niet door mij dus kom er niet meer in
<henk_> comp. nu opgestart met usb stick
<lordievader> henk_: Je kan ook in recovery mode opstarten en het wachtwoord wijzigen.
<henk_> heb geen idee hoe sat moet
<henk_> dat
<lordievader> henk_: Hou shift in na het bios, dan krijg je het grub menu. Vannuit daar kun je de recovery mode opstarten.
<henk_> gister avond normaal afgesloten en vandaag aan gezet en vraagd om ww....veranderd even van scherm en komt dan terug om ww in te voeren
<henk_> comp. herstarten en dan shift vasthouden?
<lordievader> Yes, helemaal correct.
<lordievader> Heb je een 2de pc, o.i.d.?
<henk_> ik heb wel eens over grub gehoord maar nooit mee gewerkt. hoe kan mijn ww veranderd zijn dan?
<henk_> geen 2e pc
<lordievader> Om eerlijk te zijn, vind ik dat verhaal nogal sterk.
<lordievader> Ook geen tablet ofzo? Het is wel handig om iets te hebben zodat je met deze chat kunt verbinden terwijl je met je pc bezig bent.
<henk_> bedoel je het grub verhaal
<lordievader> Nee, het zomaar veranderde wachtwoord verhaal.
<henk_> ja ik snap het ook niet daarom ben ik ook hier
<henk_> heb net een paar dagen nieuwste ubuntu er op staan en heb dit nog nooit eerder gehad
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WachtwoordVergeten
<OerHeks> misschien uitprinten, is niet zo lang
<henk_> ik ben ww niet vergeten maar werkt niet meer
<OerHeks> zo reset je het password wat nu geldig is, misschien werkt het
<henk_> vind het geweldig dat dit er is....en begrijp ook dat het niet zo eenvoudig moet zijn om ww te veranderen ivm veiligheid e.d.
<henk_> als het niet lukt kan ik altijd ubuntu er opnieuw installeren maar dan verlies ik wel wat bestanden wat ik eigelijk niet wil...dan het net ganzeborden en terug naar af
<lordievader> Als je een aparte /home hebt verlies je niet veel.
<henk_> ik gebuik ubuntu wel maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik er wat van weet...net als auto rijder hoef je niet te weten wat er onder de motorkap gebeurd
<henk_> dankjewel voor jullie hulp en ga het zo proberen.....als ik lange tijd er niet ben of terug kom dan is het me niet gelukt
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<alex_> hallo
<SCHAAP137> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-10
<robbert> goedenmiddag ik had een vraag over het installeren van een nvidia driver
<robbert> ik wil graag een driver van nvidia gebruiken en ik weet niet welke driver ik moet hebben en krijg geen van alle drivers geinstalleerd
<lotuspsychje> robbert: welke kaart heb je?
<robbert> ik heb een wat oudere laptop compaq pressario cq70
<lotuspsychje> robbert: sudo lshw -C video
<robbert> ?
<lotuspsychje> robbert: het zou handig zijn moesten we je chipset van je grafische kaart weten
<robbert> hoe kom ik daar achter ?
<lotuspsychje> robbert: sudo lshw -C video vanuit een terminal
<robbert> terminal ?
<lotuspsychje> robbert: terminalvenster
<robbert> hoe kom ik daar ?
<lotuspsychje> robbert: start knop links boven and typ terminal
<robbert> ben in terminal
<robbert> en nu
<lotuspsychje> robbert: scroll omhoog, heb al 2 keer gezegd
<robbert> heb ingetoetst
<lotuspsychje> robbert: pastebin eens de text die je krijgt
<robbert> robbert@robbert-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo lshw -C [sudo] password for robbert:  Sorry, probeer opnieuw [sudo] password for robbert:  Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.16 usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]        lshw -version  	-version        print program version (B.02.16)  format can be 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML 	-xml            output hardware tree as XML 	-short          output hardware paths 	-businfo        out
<lotuspsychje> robbert: gebruik pastebin.com aub
<lotuspsychje> robbert: an sudo lshw -C video
<robbert> product: G98M [GeForce 9200M GS]
<robbert> dat is wat je nodig hebt toch
<lotuspsychje> robbert: wat staat er achter driver=
<robbert> driver=nouveau latency=0
<lotuspsychje> robbert: wil je eens kijken in je extra stuurpgramma's (hardware icoontje)
<lotuspsychje> robbert: welke drivers er nog staan
<lordievader> Is 9200 niet best wel oud?
<lordievader> Vraag me af of nVidia het uberhaupt nog ondersteund.
<lotuspsychje> ja al ouder cuda kaartje
<robbert> ja maar dan nog krijg ik het niet voor elkaar om software te installeren
<lotuspsychje> robbert: welke drivers staan er allemaal in je lijst?
<robbert> waar kan ik die het makkelijkst vinden
<robbert> kan er meer manieren naar zoeken in het softwarecentrum
<lotuspsychje> robbert: drivers dienen geinstalleerd te worden via extra stuurprogramma's
<robbert> waar vind ik dat
<robbert> ben er een beetje uit geloof ik
<lotuspsychje> robbert: start knop/extra stuurprogramma's
<robbert> al gevonden
<robbert> er staat namelijk bij dit apparaat gebruikt een alternatief stuurprogramma
<lotuspsychje> robbert: welke staan er allemaal in je lijst?
<robbert> hallo daar
<robbert> eventjes een klein probleempje met de laptop
<robbert> werd een beetje  te warm
<robbert> probleem met nvidia driver is inmiddels opgelost
<robbert> maar lost niet het probleem met mijn scherm op
<robbert> hele kleine verticale rode streepjes
<robbert> over heel het scherm
<lotuspsychje> robbert: je zou eens lubuntu of xubuntu kunnen uitproberen
<robbert> zou dat wel verschil maken ?
<robbert> ben bang dat het een nieuw scherm word
<lotuspsychje> robbert: je kan altijd liveusb testen en kijken
<robbert> hoe doe ik dat ?
<lotuspsychje> robbert: download een lubuntu of een xubuntu .iso en maak hem met de opstartschijf maker van ubuntu
<robbert> lubuntu of xubuntu op usb zetten via ?
<lotuspsychje> robbert: das een iconntje van een harde schijf met ubuntu lobo+ groen pijltje
<robbert> in het software centrum ?
<lotuspsychje> robbert: nee ook in je start knop
<lotuspsychje> robbert: opstartschijf aanmaken
<SWAT> johanvd, Cees: al iets met letsencrypt gedaan toevallig?
<Cees> SWAT, letsencrypt is nog maar beperkt beschikbaar in beta. Vanaf 16 november komt het breed beschikbaar https://letsencrypt.org/2015/08/07/updated-lets-encrypt-launch-schedule.html
<SWAT> Cees: thanks for the headsup. Ben weer net iets te vroeg blijkbaar
<Cees> weekje
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-11
<jules1> hoi, ik probeer spotify te openen in app mode in chrome via een .desktop app, dit werkt nu perfect en zelfs het icoon klopt. Nu is het helaas wel zo dat als ik andere chrome vensters open dat deze in de launcher onder het spotify icoon terecht komen ipv hun eigen normale chrome icoon. Weet iemand hoe ik dit kan voorkomen?
<jules1> heb het inmiddels gevonden, voor de geinteresseerden: StartupWMClass=play.spotify.com in het .desktop bestand
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-12
<kaiten21> hoi hoi ben nieuw hier, en wil graag ubuntu/linux instaleren,wat waar en hoe.
<lordievader> kaiten21: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<kaiten21> heb ubuntu 14.04.3desktop ...64.iso op usb,maar wil niet op dvd+R branden met win dvd branden.
<lotuspsychje> kaiten21: heb je een lege usb ergens?
<kaiten21> heb een lege usb juist geformat
<lotuspsychje> kaiten21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kaiten21> ok
<lotuspsychje> kaiten21: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lordievader> Of de Nederlandse versie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<kaiten21> syst = win 32 home pemium , welk versie down l.?
<lordievader> Welke versie waarvan?
<kaiten21> van ubunte zijn er twee 32 en 64
<lordievader> kaiten21: Ah. Wat voor een cpu heb je en hoeveel ram?
<kaiten21> dual cpu T2370 geinstl fys 3.00 gb beschkb fysiek 1.96
<lordievader> Oh, dan zou ik voor 64bit gaan.
<kaiten21> ok
<kaiten21> heb bijde ,ubutu.co +wiki ubuntu-nl , en dan
<lordievader> Wat?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> kaiten21: heb je 2 iso's gedownload misschien?
<kaiten21> heb universal usb installer-1.9.6.2+ubuntu 14.04.3 desktop amd 64.iso
<kaiten21> op usb stick
<lordievader> Laat de iso op je desktop staan zowel als de installer. Voer dan de installer uit.
<lordievader> Geef de installer het pad naar de iso en naar de usb stick en laat hem zijn gang gaan.
<kaiten21> heb ook eenniew vol, waar op ik deze wil zetten (L)
<lordievader> Wat bedoel je?
<kaiten21> heb een nieuwe partietie aan gemaakt , waar op ik dit wil instaleren.
<lordievader> Dat is pas later van belang, eerst dien je een live-usb te maken.
<kaiten21> had iik dacht ik op usb (universal usb installer 1.9.6.2
<lordievader> Heb je die ook uitgevoerd/daarmee een live-usb gemaakt?
<kaiten21> als ik de installer open vraagt deze , om beverstiging toestaan , ja, dan krijg ik agremen  , ja en dan vraagt hij een linux distribution from drop douwn to put on your usb
<lordievader> kaiten21: Als het goed is kun je daar ook wel een iso specificeren.
<lordievader> Kan in iedergeval in unetbootin.
<OerHeks> 2 manieren idd, via de tool downloaden óf je eigen iso gebruiken
<OerHeks> wijst zich vanzelf, vind ik.
<kaiten21> ja maar ben al over de 65 , en geen nerd
<OerHeks> neem je tijd :-)
<kaiten21> als ik dat venster open , zie ik ubuntu, edbuntu,linux mint enz
<kaiten21> tijd , plenty, inzicht 0
<OerHeks> daarmee download je de iso nogmaals, maar een stukje daaronder staat een vlak waar je je eigen iso kunt invoeren.
<OerHeks> bel anders je kleinzoon op, dan is die ook weer eens nuttig :-D
<kaiten21> er gebeurt iets ????
<OerHeks> soms moet je die stappen eerst zien, om na te doen. hier een video https://youtu.be/dIYgQQgXWZM?t=40s
<kaiten21> heeft geen tijd , zoals de meesten, ik moet het zelf uit zoeken , lukt eestal wel , duur alleen wat langer.
<kaiten21> hoi hoi , als ikaororun aan klik vraagt dexe wubi.exe. wubi vraagt demo en volledige instalatie leg cd in lade ???
<kaiten21> heb geen cd.
<lordievader> Wubi wil je niet. Als je de live-usb hebt gemaakt wil je daarvanaf opstarten.
<lordievader> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB#De_Live_USB-stick_gebruiken
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-13
<uggtibbi> Goede avond
<ddsds> Ik wil op ubuntu asterisk downloade
<ddsds> heb ook paar commando's ingevuld
<ddsds> maar hoe moet ik die programma eigenlijk openen
<Kees__> The requested URL / was not found on this server. Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<Kees__> Hoe moet ik dit probleem oplossen
<antartic> hallo
<antartic> ik heb recentelijk het mobo,cpu en ram vervangen van mijn ubuntu systeem. Ging eigenlijk best goed alleen heb ik nog problemen met de grafische chip drivers. ik had een oude nvidia kaart maar draai nu op de SoC gpu van mijn intel i3 6100 (skylake)
<antartic> als ik een video afspeel of op youtube een video speel dan schiet de cpu used % de lucht in. volgens system settings details draait het op "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.6, 256 bits)"
<antartic> hoe krijg ik de juiste intel drivers aan de praat?
<sajansen> hey
<OerHeks> ho ho kom terug
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-14
<piet_> bij installeren op systeem met vista installatie afgebroken, dvd verwijderd en opnieuw opgestart, maar pc doet niets meer..
<lordievader> Err, hoe heb je Ubuntu proberen te installeren?
<piet_> via dvd, werkte goed in demo, maar bij installatie had ik alleen de keuze vista overschrijven of handmatig , daar ben ik mee begonnen... en maar weer gestopt
<lordievader> Wat heb je precies gedaan?
<piet_> bij handmatige installatie geprobeer een partitie aan te maken, toen kreeg ik een verzaling \dev "directories" en heb toen installatieafgebroken
<lordievader> Je hebt je Vista partitie geresized en een nieuwe aangemaakt?
<piet_> ik heb vooraf in vista geen partitie aangemaakt, wat ubuntu heeft gedaan is mij niet duidelijkniet bewust
<lordievader> piet_: Start de live-usb/cd weer eens op -> open een terminal en voer 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' uit.
<lordievader> Kopieer die output naar een http://paste.kde.org, upload je paste en geef ons de link.
<piet_> lordiecvader dat wordt een probleem, ik werk nu op een andere pc ,mar ikheb geen twee monitoren
<lordievader> Je hoeft alleen de link hierheen te kopieren ;)
<piet_> lordievader bedankt tot nu toe, ik zal vanavond proberen jouw aanwijzingen op te volgen,ik heb nu helaas andere verplichtngen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-15
<TheEagerPadawan> hoe de-install ik vmplayer en vmware workstation , al via software center gezocht komt er niet in, en ik weet niet direct de package names om via de cli te gaan
<Sling> dpkg -l | grep -i vmware
<Sling> of apt-cache search vmware eventueel
<TheEagerPadawan> apt-cache al geprobeert zag niet direct iets staan
<TheEagerPadawan> niet gedacht aan dpkg ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> dpkg geeft ook niet veel informatie vrij @ http://dpaste.com/11GBG87
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Hoe heb je vmware geinstaleerd?
<TheEagerPadawan> .deb package
<lordievader> Hoe heet de package precies?
<TheEagerPadawan> no clue
<lordievader> ... Waarom niet, jij hebt hem geinstaleerd ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> heb de .deb package niet meer
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm #vmware is comateus
<lordievader> Download je hem opnieuw?
<lordievader> Weet je tenmiste waar je naar opzoek bent ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> kan inderdaad een oplossing zijn
<TheEagerPadawan> systeem zou moeten zien dat er al een versie is geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Ik denk ook eigenlijk dat er bestanden zijn achtergebleven.
<TheEagerPadawan> zal zien wat de redownload zegt
<TheEagerPadawan> tinkering paradise , welcome to linux ;)
<anoniem> hoi ik heb een probleem met ubuntu en hoop dat iemand kan helpen. krijg geen updates meer.prgrama doet t niet
<padv> anoniem: start ubuntu nog op of zijn het enkel updates die niet meer lukken?
<anoniem> geen enkele update doet het al meer dan week of zo
<anoniem> update beheer krijg ik niet open
<lordievader> anoniem: Wat is de output van 'sudo apt-get update'?
<anoniem> sorry ben echt een idioot
<anoniem> je moet me wat meer uitleggen
<padv> anoniem: ga naar een terminal venster en typ "sudo apt-get update"
<lordievader> anoniem: Open een terminal, tik ^ in. Kopieer output naar http://paste.kde.org upload en plak de url naar de paste hier.
<anoniem> met "
<lordievader> anoniem: Zonder.
<anoniem> mn toestenbord doet het niet als ik password in moet voeren
<padv> anoniem: is normaal dat je niets te zien krijgt bij ingeven password
<anoniem> ah
<anoniem> ok nog 1x
<anoniem> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Fout! W: Er is een fout opgetreden bij de handtekeningcontrole. De pakketbron is niet bijgewerkt en de oude indexbestanden zullen worden gebruikt. GPG-fout: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: De volgende ondertekeningen waren ongeldig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  W: Ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Relea
<padv> anoniem: kan je volledige output posten op: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<padv> anoniem: en dat url bezorgen
<anoniem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13281223/
<padv> In een terminal: sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/* en vervolgens nog eens sudo apt-get update
<padv> anoniem: In een terminal: sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/* en vervolgens nog eens sudo apt-get update
<anoniem> pakketenlijsten klaar
<anoniem> is dat het?
<padv> anoniem: krijg je de waarschuwing van ongeldige ondertekeningen nog?
<lordievader> Nee, je moet de signing key downloaden.
<lordievader> anoniem: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5
<anoniem> deze hele lijn moet ik kopieren en plakken
<padv> anoniem: wat lordievader zegt om die waarschuwing weg te krijgen in een terminal
<lordievader> anoniem: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<padv> daarna sudo apt-get update: krijg je nog fouten of waarschuwingen?
<padv> anoniem: daarna sudo apt-get update: krijg je nog fouten of waarschuwingen?
<anoniem> 40976EAF437D05B5 Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --homedir /tmp/tmp.4BKLlltNWp --no-auto-check-trustdb --trust-model always --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5 gpg: opvragen sleutel 437D05B5 van hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: sleutel 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubun
<lordievader> anoniem: Zou je in het vervolg http://paste.kde.org willen gebruiken voor console output, dit leest heel vervelend.
<padv> anoniem: daarna sudo apt-get update: krijg je nog fouten of waarschuwingen?
<anoniem> heeej wacht effe
<anoniem> ik zie geen stop teken meer in mn boven balk
<anoniem> zal het nu wel goed zijn
<anoniem> moet ik nu mn computer opnieuw aan zetten
<lordievader> Nee.
<lordievader> anoniem: Draai eens een 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<anoniem> kan je me uitleggen wat er aan de hand is
<anoniem> en wat is dis upgrade
<lordievader> anoniem: Dist-upgrade is de uitgebreide variant van upgrade. Het update je (geinstalleerde) pakketten.
<anoniem> ik heb nu mn update beheer geopend en hij doet het
<anoniem> hij s nu aan instaleren
<anoniem> ik denk dat het wel ok is
<TheEagerPadawan> lardievader: vmware geinstalleerd via .bundle file
<TheEagerPadawan> lordievader: chmod +x -> ./*.bundle
<lordievader> Ah, geen wonder dat dpkg hem niet kent.
<TheEagerPadawan> hoe flikker ik het dan van me systeem?
<lordievader> Lees de manual, staat het vast in.
<TheEagerPadawan> heb enkel release notes
<lordievader> http://www.vmware.com/pdf/ws7_manual.pdf
<TheEagerPadawan> gracias senor
<TheEagerPadawan> senior*
<TheEagerPadawan> page 47 for the win ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-14
<martend> exit
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-15
<helloNL> Hey, ik probeer op moment Linux naast Windows te installeren op een Intel RAID 0
<helloNL> Dit is de partitie tabel http://kopy.io/WmSXz
<helloNL> Ik zou graag wat aanwijzingen willen voor het instellen van partities en wat als Device for bootloader moet gekozen worden
<Rogercjx> wie kan mij helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-16
<broekkie> goedenmiddag
<broekkie> kan ik mijn dell printer onder xubuntu aan de praat krijgen?
<broekkie> en hoe?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-18
<Banjvdijk> hallow
<SCHAAP137> yo
<Banjvdijk> ik zit met een klein zaakje
<Banjvdijk> ik heb in een testomgeving een ubuntu server draaien
<Banjvdijk> en daar draaien applicaties op, maar ik krijg constant meldingen van updates
<Banjvdijk> ik ben bang dat als ik dat doe, dat dingen kunnen breken, is mijn aanname realistisch?
<OerHeks> Nee, in de regel is het getest. maar er zijn altijd uitzonderingen, al zou ik niet weten welke.
<Banjvdijk> OerHeks: is dat richting mij?
<OerHeks> Banjvdijk, ben weer terug
<OerHeks> ja, antwoord was voor u
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-20
<wasted> oii :)
<wasted> iemand een idee waarom ik nog steeds een output krijg bij deze opdracht ( via een .sh bestand )
<wasted> if [ "$maakpem" = "1" ]; then pwd && cat $cmdfqdn.$ext_crt $cmdfqdn.$ext_key | tee $cmdfqdn.$ext_pem 2>/dev/null; fi
<wasted>  als ik > /dev/null gebruik dan krijg ik minder output
<wasted> 'k wil geen output op het scherm
<wasted> 'k snap em nie goe want alle andere opdrachten genereren geen output
<wasted> als ik de regel uitvoer in de terminal zelf dan heb ik geen output ( zoals het zou horen )
<wasted> >/dev/null 2>/dev/null;
<wasted> dat was de oplossing
<wasted> 'k snap ze niet
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-13
 * SimonNL_Afk hallo allemaal hoe gaat het er mee
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-15
<StevenZ_> Hoi:) kan iemand mij met het volgende helpen: Net nieuwe 16.04LTS installatie, freezes als ik reboot/stuurt me telkens terug na de inlogpagina als ik me ww intoets -> Alleen via de recovery mode en dan ¨boot normal¨ kan ik wel inloggen tot mijn desktop -> Veel fixes geprobeerd, veel wijst op een probleem met me graphic drivers, alleen wanneer ik de nvidia 384 installeer freezed me laptop binnen 10s en lukt het me ook niet meer o
<StevenZ_> systeem: HP g3 Zbook, nvidia quadro M1000M als kaart, 384.89 beveelt nvidia zelf aan voor deze kaart, geinstalleerd via additional drivers..
<StevenZ_> Dus mijn vraag: De problemen lijken te wijzen naar een verkeerde graphics driver maar de juiste installeren crashed mijn systeem.. Wat te doen?
<lordievader> Bevestigd de X-server log je vermoeden?
<StevenZ_> ik weet niet precies wat dat is(A)
<StevenZ_> Aah, even gegoogled maar nee, het lezen van soortgelijke problemen op askubuntu deed mij geloven dat het een driver probleem is
<StevenZ_> en de crash die ik net beschreef..
<selckin> heb je verschillende sessies (unity, ubuntu, ..) weet de namen net op het inlog scherm?
<selckin> probeer eens andere
<selckin> mss ook pas in 17 dat ze dat doen
<StevenZ_> Nee geen verschillende sessies..
<selckin> op het icoontje clicken hier => http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8463/8076773594_e1a8db839d_b.jpg en dan krijg je https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/ubuntu1610-unity8.jpg
<lordievader> StevenZ_ (IRC): Zou je /var/log/X.org.0 willen pastebinnen?
<StevenZ_> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967609/
<lordievader> Dat ziet er wel normaal uit.
<lordievader> Je zou kunnen kijken of 17.10 een dergelijk probleem heeft.
<TheEagerPadawan> ik gebruik momenteel ubuntu 17.10, wanneer ik een koptelefoon inplug krijg ik de pop up die vraag als het gaat over een koptelefoon, headset of microphoon. Als ik bv koptelefoon selecteer krijg ik er geen audio door :(
<TheEagerPadawan> idea
<TheEagerPadawan> ideas?
<wasted> werken zonder history is toch wennen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-16
<lordievader> Goede morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-18
<belgian> hoi
<belgian> Kan iemand me helpen met een print probleem ?
<belgian> iemand hier?
<belgian> Hallo?
<Kebabfish> misschien
<Kebabfish> niet dat ik er veel van weet
<Kebabfish> maar begin eens met een omschrijving van het probleem, incl besturingssysteem, drivers en printerversie
<belgian> ok
<belgian> het is een brother printer hij is geinstaleerd en via cups zie ik hem maar hij geeft print status inactief
<belgian> als je een pagina afdrukt voert hij opdarcht uit enkel print hij niet
<Kebabfish> welk besturingssysteem heb je? En heb je een versienummer van de printer?
<Kebabfish> het leuke is, toevallig heb ik ook een brother
<fiet> Wat zie je in cups zelf? Dus op de webpagina?
<belgian> status Idle - "Sending data to printer."
<belgian> ubuntu debian 64 bit
<fiet> Kan je vanuit cups een statuspagina printen?
<belgian> nee lukt niet
<belgian> hij geeft aan opdracht gerpint
<fiet> Klinkt alsof je niet de goeie driver hebt
<belgian> maar printer doet niets
<belgian> kan je driver zien in cups ?
<fiet> Ja, even kijken waar dat ook alweer zit
<belgian> DIT IS DE PRINTER 	Brother DCP-J4120DW
<Kebabfish> 4120dcw
<Kebabfish> sry, verkeerd venster
<fiet> misschien 0
<fiet> oeps
<fiet> http://localhost:631/printers/
<fiet> en dan op je printer klikken
<belgian> daar ben ik op
<fiet> Daar zie je de driver
<belgian> ja idd over gekeken
<belgian> Driver:	Brother DCP-J4120DW CUPS (color, 2-sided printing)
<fiet> Ja, klinkt alsof je de goeie hebt dan
<belgian> yes
<belgian> kan het zijn dat de uri verkeerd is ?
<fiet> Hoe is je printer verbonden?
<belgian> Connection:	usb://Brother/DCP-J4120DW?serial=BROH7F160236 Defaults:	job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided
<fiet> USB of wifi?
<fiet> usb dus
<fiet> doe eens een lsusb
<fiet> En lpinfo -v
<belgian> in welke map ?
<fiet> maakt niet uit
<belgian> kan geen toegang krijgen tot usb: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<belgian> van uit de terminal
<fiet> sudo
<belgian> ja idd
<belgian> zelfde
<fiet> Dan heb je geen printerprobleem, maar een usb issue zo te horen
<fiet> Kan j eens dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 doen?
<belgian> Ha ok en wat dan ?
<Kebabfish> klinkt gek, is de kabel misschien niet goed meer?
<fiet> en dan de url pasten
<belgian> is nieuw de kabel
<fiet> Nee, kabel zal het niet zijn, want je hebt geen toegang tot je usb devices
<belgian> in de browser neem ik aan
<fiet> nee
<fiet> terminal
<belgian> ok
<belgian> als ik vanuit cups
<belgian> een testpagina doe verschijnt iets op de printer maar hij print niet
<fiet> Wat verschijnt er dan?
<belgian> http://termbin.com/a4am
<belgian> en bij afdruk beher staat de printer met een groen vinkje
<belgian> is de uri mischien het probleem daar heb ik ook al iets over gelezen
<fiet> Dat kan. Hoe staat die nu?
<fiet> Je dmesg ziet er niet verkeer uit, printer wordt gewoon gevonden.
<fiet> *verkeerd
<belgian> di etermbin is een volledige print van de pc zijn ips etc
<fiet> En die kan hij resolven?
<fiet> Of is het alleen het ipadrse?
<belgian> aparaat uri: usb://Brother/DCP-J4120DW?serial=BROH7F160236
<belgian> ik heb al gelezen dat het uw ip adress/printer naam
<belgian> moet zijn
<belgian> nee usb etc
<belgian> wat ik door stuurde
<belgian> printstatus inactief
<belgian> dit staat bij uri :usb://Brother/DCP-J4120DW?serial=BROH7F160236
<fiet> Ja sorry, ip/hostname maakt niet uit bij usb
<belgian> ha ok
<belgian> Damn moeilijk probleem kan er niet echt een verklaring voor vinden
<fiet> Ik vind het vooral raar dat je geen lsusb kunt doen
<fiet> Kan je nog even dit proberen:
<belgian> in cups staat status idle
<fiet> (lsusb ; lpinfo -v ) | nc termbin 9999
<belgian> krijg een uitvoer
<fiet> Geen url?
<belgian> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc. MK260 Wireless Combo Receiver Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04f9:0339 Brother Industries, Ltd DCP-J4120DW Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0
<fiet> ok
<belgian> Je weet veel van ubuntu zie ik
<fiet> Dus je ziet wel USB info. Dat is mooi
<fiet> :)
<fiet> Ja, maar niet noodzakelijk van printers hoor
<belgian> Jij vind zeker de oplossing ;)
<belgian> Waar zie je usb info
<fiet> De output die je net geeft.
<fiet> Dat zijn je usbdevices
<fiet> Dus je hebt wel toegang
<belgian> ik ben zelf een leek op gebied van ubuntu ken enkel een paar dingen
<fiet> Bij die lsusb output staat ook je printer, dus dat werkt.
<belgian> zoals mappen aan maken gebruikers etc ..
<fiet> Haha, komt vanzelf
<belgian> Maar ook niets van printer problemen
<fiet> Ik werk meestal op systemen zonder printer, dus ben daar ook niet heel veel mee bezig.
<fiet> Printersupport in linux is nog steeds niet heel geweldig vind ik.
<belgian> Ik heb de software van borther gedowload
<fiet> wat zie je als je lpq intikt?
<belgian> Brother-DCP-J4120DW is ready no entries
<fiet> ok
<fiet> doe eens:
<fiet> date | lpr
<fiet> en dan nog een keer lpq
<fiet> in een terminal dus
<belgian> zelfde Brother-DCP-J4120DW is ready no entries
<belgian> bij date doet hij niets
<fiet> Vreemd, want als hij dat zegt is hij dus gewoon klaar om te printen.
<fiet> Doe eens:
<fiet> cat error_log | tb
<fiet> sorry
<fiet> ik bedoel:
<fiet> cat error_log | nc termpaste.com 9999
<fiet> nee
<belgian> printer volgens ubuntu doet hij alles enkel print hij niet
<fiet> cat error_log | nc termbin.com 9999
<fiet> Sorry, ik ben niet volledig, het moet zijn:
<belgian> bestaatniet
<fiet> cat /var/log/cups/error_log | nc termbin.com 9999
<belgian> http://termbin.com/nddy
<fiet> Ja, je log staat vol met Max clients reached, holding new connections...
<fiet> Dat _kan_ een bug zijn: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86665
<fiet> Je kan nog even service cups restart doen gevolgd door date | lpr
<belgian> Hoe bedoel je ?
<belgian> Hoe doe ik dat ?
<fiet> service cups restart
<fiet> met sudo
<fiet> daarna date | lpr
<belgian> doet niets
<belgian> date dan
<belgian> cups werkte
<fiet> Ja, de meldingen in je errorlog geven problemen aan.
<belgian> En wat nu ?
<fiet> Je kan proberen die maxclients wat op te hogen. Of de patch te gebruiken uit de link hierboven
<fiet> Ik moet er nu even vandoor.
<belgian> Welke link
<belgian> bedankt al
<fiet> Check in ieder geval de errors: http://termbin.com/nddy
<belgian> denk
<fiet> Gooi die laatste regels in google en dan kom je al een heel eind
<belgian> gewoon format doen
<belgian> format doen
<fiet> Nee hoor :-)
<belgian> ha ok
<belgian> zijn de errors danniet weg bij een format ?
<fiet> Die komen uit een foute config. Dus als je hem daarna opnieuw inricht op dezelfde manier heb je ook dezelfde errors weer.
<belgian> ha ok
<fiet> En dat is juist de lol van linux. Er is heel veel logging beschikbaar, waardoor je de oorzaak kunt vinden. Dat is met windows een stuk lastiger.
<belgian> en wie maakt de config dan ?
<fiet> Ik moet er nu vandoor. Succes!
<belgian> Bedankt man!
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-19
<remy> goeie morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-11-13
<remy^> bestaat er eigelijk een wysiwyg webbuilder? (net zoiets als frontpage in windows)
<coconut> remy^ : er is iig https://www.mozilla-nl.org/producten/nvu/  Al weet ik niet of er nu iets beters is dan deze. (lange tijd terug voor mij)
<coconut> En als het goed is is er ook een beta versie van onder een andere naam.
<coconut> Oh, die beta heet KompoZer.
<remy^> coconut, ik ga er naar kijken..bedankt!
<coconut> :)
